# Battlestar Galactica (Beware....Possible SPOILERS! read at your own risk)



## Trinity (7 Oct 2006)

JUST STARTED 

2 hours special  on now!!!!!!


in case you forgot


----------



## 762gunner (7 Oct 2006)

For those keeping track (Wainwright + single = no ***** life), I have a partial list of known Cylons in human form.  Anyone have any others?  Here's what I have, in no particular order:

     1.     Good-lookin' guy: interrogator from the webisodes.
     2.     Guy from the space station (the ammo depot from the first episode).  He was kinda rough lookin?
     3.     The priest.
     4.      Reporter (Lucy Lawless).
     5.     Gaius Baltar.
     6.     His mechanical ho.
     7.     Sharon.

     Any others that I missed?

     Cheers.


----------



## Jack O. (7 Oct 2006)

Ah crap, I missed it, work sucks. I believe it is on again around 1 or 2 AM?


----------



## Korus (8 Oct 2006)

Wicked awesome.. I got hooked on this show when I was overseas....


----------



## karl28 (8 Oct 2006)

How was the epesode I have both season on DVD but dont have cable tv to many movies to watch lol  catn wati for Season three to hit the market  let me know what happens .   Redneck as far as I know  Gaius Baltar isnt an actual cylon just a traitor to man kind LOL oh yeah and there is the   Doctor from the Farm epesode when Starbuck was captured


----------



## sigpig (8 Oct 2006)

The show was great, can't wait till next week. Sometimes I think I should just record them all and watch them in a big marathon but I'd never be able to resist.

And you don't have to be single to be a big fan  ;D


----------



## xo31@711ret (8 Oct 2006)

Dam!   I freakin' missed it! Was looking forward to it (about the only half decent scifi on now; use to be a trekkie fan); hopefully a reshow tomorrow on space or some another channel...

-gerry


----------



## Trinity (8 Oct 2006)

It's ok people

go find a bittorrent site and download the episode tomorrow


----------



## 762gunner (8 Oct 2006)

For anyone that likes to download these episodes, I get them from the newsgroups.  Much faster and safer than any peer-to-peer downloads.  I've got the entire series now.

     Thanks Karl for that, I forgot about that one.


----------



## rmacqueen (8 Oct 2006)

Redneck said:
			
		

> For those keeping track (Wainwright + single = no ***** life), I have a partial list of known Cylons in human form.  Anyone have any others?  Here's what I have, in no particular order:
> 
> 1.     Good-lookin' guy: interrogator from the webisodes.
> 2.     Guy from the space station (the ammo depot from the first episode).  He was kinda rough lookin?
> ...


As far as I know, Baltar isn't cylon, he is a human traitor.  I think you got the rest but it seems to me that they mentioned how many there were in the first season and it was more than 6 or 7 so there may be more to come.

 Btw, the priest is played by Dean Stockwell.


----------



## dglad (8 Oct 2006)

I thought the sub-plot about suicide bombing was veeeery interesting.  I won't give any spoilers, but the writers did a good job of exploring the whole issue.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Oct 2006)

There is that big black guy with the shaved head.  Doesn't say much and is seen in the background of Baltar's office when they make him sign the Death Sentences.  See the shock on the other 6's faces when they blew away Baltar's Six?


----------



## Rice0031 (8 Oct 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> JUST STARTED
> 
> 2 hours special  on now!!!!!!
> 
> ...


OMG I MISSED IT!!!
...thank God for the internet 
Can't wait to watch!
(Trin, you're a BSG fan? Excellent)


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Oct 2006)

Well from wikipedia.org

There are 7 human cylon models.

Number Three aka D'Anna Biers
Main article: Number Three
D'Anna Biers first appears as a reporter for the Fleet News Service, and is asked by President Roslin and Commander Adama to create a documentary to help the fleet relate to the hard-working staff on the Galactica.

Number Threes are played by Lucy Lawless.

Number Five aka Aaron Doral
Main article: Aaron Doral
In the miniseries, Doral appears as a public relations worker for the abortive Battlestar Galactica museum.

Number Six
Main article: Number Six (Battlestar Galactica)
The first model explicitly revealed to be a Cylon in the miniseries, Six uses seduction often to her advantage. Other copies have used the names Shelley Godfrey and Gina.

Number Eight aka Sharon Valerii
Main article: Sharon Valerii
Sharon Valerii first appears as a pilot aboard the Galactica. Her true nature as a Cylon was only revealed at the end of the miniseries, and the series quickly establishes that Sharon is a sleeper agent, unaware of her true nature and programmed to carry out attacks on the fleet without her human side realizing what she is doing. She was revealed to be the 8th model in the episode 'Downloaded'.

Leoben Conoy (Cylon Model Number Unknown)
Main article: Leoben Conoy
Leoben first appears as a smuggler at the munitions depot at Ragnar Anchorage. His role appears to be one of manipulation and deceit, skillfully mixing truth with lies.

Simon (Cylon Model Number Unknown)
 SimonSimon appears to be a tall, slender, black male with closely cropped or balding hair. He first appears posing as a human physician treating Starbuck for a gunshot wound in what was supposedly a hospital on Caprica. In reality, he was also performing invasive tests on her reproductive organs. After Starbuck begins to suspect Simon's true nature and kills him, she escapes from the facility, her fears confirmed when a second copy of the model greets her on her way.

Simon is played by Rick Worthy.

Brother Cavil (Cylon Model Number 2)
Main article: Brother Cavil
Cavil first appears on Galactica, posing as a priest. His nature as a Cylon is revealed when a second copy appears on Caprica.

Brother Cavill is played by Dean Stockwell

Also, Ronald D. Moore has confirmed in interviews that there are 12 different models of humanoid Cylon, with many copies of each model in existence.  So keep your eyes out for the other 5


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (8 Oct 2006)

Awesome show.....I will end up buying Season 3 as I am going back overseas.


----------



## Jack O. (8 Oct 2006)

Does Space re-play the episodes on Sunday or perhaps another channel does?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (8 Oct 2006)

Jack O. said:
			
		

> Does Space re-play the episodes on Sunday or perhaps another channel does?



Its on again this Sunday (today-08 oct)


----------



## George Wallace (8 Oct 2006)

Last year it was re-running BSG on Sundays at 6 pm EST.   Just checking my schedule and it is on a 5 pm EST.  I don't know if that is going to be the norm or just because of the two hour Season Premier.


----------



## karl28 (8 Oct 2006)

Hey Redneck  what site do you use to down load the epesodes from sounds like a good deal can you let me know even pm if you have to  thanks


----------



## George Wallace (8 Oct 2006)

Hey karl28  where did you learn words that don't to type run into each other punctuation helps separate sentences capitals help start sentences words mixed up in jumbled fashion don't make sense did i get that right sorry for your troubles i see we are now communicating on the same level do you know what i mean i am sure you do


----------



## karl28 (8 Oct 2006)

George Wallace   sorry  about the type O .  I forgot to use spell check the last  two post I will  be more carefull about that in the future thanks,   any other problems just let me know I will do my best to fix them.


----------



## Jack O. (8 Oct 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Last year it was re-running BSG on Sundays at 6 pm EST.   Just checking my schedule and it is on a 5 pm EST.  I don't know if that is going to be the norm or just because of the two hour Season Premier.



Thankyou : )


----------



## my72jeep (9 Oct 2006)

Jack O. said:
			
		

> Does Space re-play the episodes on Sunday or perhaps another channel does?


Space plays it again at 2 am and at 6 on sunday.


----------



## medaid (9 Oct 2006)

mmmmm Battle Star Galactica.... such a wanderful show. I really like how they've ramped things up and changed the story from its original form.


----------



## Rice0031 (9 Oct 2006)

All I have to say for the season premiere:
-Wow.
-Lee: man you let yourself go.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Oct 2006)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> All I have to say for the season premiere:
> -Wow.
> -Lee: man you let yourself go.



See what marriage and four months can do to the warrior?


----------



## sigpig (9 Oct 2006)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> All I have to say for the season premiere:
> -Wow.
> -Lee: man you let yourself go.



That was my first thought as well, "Didn't he used to be a stud?" WTF happened? Guess there's not much phyiscal to do for a Battlestar commander who stopped giving a damn.


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Oct 2006)

What do you guys think of the way they split up season 2 in 2 different DVD sets ? (Season 2.0, and 2.5)

I'm all watched up till season 3, but will wait for the DVD set.


----------



## HItorMiss (9 Oct 2006)

They had best get everything back into space or I'm going to lose intrest. If I wanna see suicide bombers and ground combat I'll close my eyes.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Oct 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> What do you guys think of the way they split up season 2 in 2 different DVD sets ? (Season 2.0, and 2.5)



A Marketing Ploy.  Have you noticed that all the Box Sets coming out now are in new formats, filling half the discs and at about the same price.  The older Box Sets, in the new format are really cheap though.


----------



## onecat (10 Oct 2006)

I think the changes have been great.  I like that story has moved to planet and how have to work to get free.  It was a good thing as the space thing was getting a bit dry.  This leaves the story open for pretty anything.


----------



## Rice0031 (10 Oct 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> What do you guys think of the way they split up season 2 in 2 different DVD sets ? (Season 2.0, and 2.5)


I think it is pretty dumb. I have season 1 but refuse to buy season 2 because they split it up. I think they did this because during season 2 they took a 10 week hiatus (was it 10 weeks? I think so), therefore justifying (to their marketing dept.) releasing the season as two sets. I think its b.s. and they just want more money.

I think what they did with the show is great, though. The whole "oh shits, Cylons! Jump!!! - repeat" thing was starting to get a little old. Though I was enjoying the politics that they were starting to get into, and the whole philosophical bit.
I'd say that by far this is definitely one of the best sci-fi shows, ever.

I have always somewhat suspected Gaius of being a Cylon, but is he really? (dun dun dunnnn). Their whole situation now really is all of Gaius' fault if you think about it. And for several reasons. (WARNING: Possible spoilers).

1 - He inadvertently gave 6 the access to the colonies' defence grid
2 - He is easily manipulated by 6 (when she is influencing him in his mind), for her own ends
3 - He naively delivered the nuclear warhead to the Pegasus' 6 as a "sign of good faith" (ie: he was getting lonely and wanted a little somethin somethin), which she later used to destroy herself, and as a result, the Cylons used the nuclear fallout to detect the humans, which puts them in the situation they are currently in.
I am sure there are other things I have missed, but these are the key things that stand out about this guy. The whole thing is balanced on Balthar's bad decisions.

Its nice to have this show back. Also LOST (but that discussion is for a different thread ). 24 should be making its way back soon, too.


----------



## xmarcx (11 Oct 2006)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> I have always somewhat suspected Gaius of being a Cylon, but is he really? (dun dun dunnnn). Their whole situation now really is all of Gaius' fault if you think about it. And for several reasons. (WARNING: Possible spoilers).



Have you seen 3.01? It strikes me that what happened over signing the order for the Cylons might negate that theory - that they would have just told him by now what he was. I agree that there's a lot of evidence in favour of the theory, but it almost seems too much, that he's really just a tragically flawed & too self-absorbed to care about the damage he's caused.

Of course, there have to be at least one or two big reveal secret Cylons at some point, stupid conveniently suspenseful plot devices!


----------



## Trinity (11 Oct 2006)

I used to think Col Tyes wife was.. until the last episode.  Now it doesn't wash.
I used to think Gyeus was but.. once again, with situtations in the last episode it doesn't make sense.

I'd love to see Adalma or his son be one.. but alas it won't happen... or Starbuck.

I thought the former president (Mary McDonald) could be one... except she got cancer
and was cured by Cylon blood so thats not possible.

I predict maybe one major sleeper Cylon. The rest will be introduced like
the priest or Lucy Lawless... just a new person in the show and then an episode
or two later you find out.  

If I had to guess... I'd say Dee was a cylon.
No reasons.. I'm just guessing for dramatic effect.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (11 Oct 2006)

Tyrell might be one as well.

you could always start a poll trinity with possible choices.


----------



## Sig_Des (11 Oct 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> If I had to guess... I'd say Dee was a cylon.
> No reasons.. I'm just guessing for dramatic effect.



I could see that. Quick change in romantic interest of a character though, sounds familiar, doesn't it?


----------



## Trinity (11 Oct 2006)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Tyrell might be one as well.
> 
> you could always start a poll trinity with possible choices.



Fantastic idea


----------



## Trinity (11 Oct 2006)

http://en.battlestarwiki.org/wiki/Cylon_agent_speculation#James_.22Jammer.22_Lyman.3F

All your info to help you can be sought here!


----------



## onecat (11 Oct 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> I used to think Col Tyes wife was.. until the last episode.  Now it doesn't wash.
> I used to think Gyeus was but.. once again, with situtations in the last episode it doesn't make sense.
> 
> I'd love to see Adalma or his son be one.. but alas it won't happen... or Starbuck.



Starbuck is getting screwed in a totally different way.  With her cylon bady and stalking cylon daddy... much better than if she if a cylon herself.  And Sharon looks set become cylon turncoat is a good spin as well.


----------



## medaid (12 Oct 2006)

muahahahaha Dee is leading the way on the boards!!!


----------



## Trinity (12 Oct 2006)

MedTech said:
			
		

> muahahahaha Dee is leading the way on the boards!!!



With 3 votes?  big lead.
tess also had 3 votes and he's not even on the show  :


----------



## medaid (12 Oct 2006)

;D lol yes well... Tess is a special one  ;D maybe they do exist!... human cylons   Tess could be one of them!!! :threat:


----------



## gaspasser (12 Oct 2006)

Although Baltar is never shown as a Cylon, maybe he is becuase he's the only one with the headgames going on with Six. What a way to go if you're insane??!!
 8)


----------



## Trinity (12 Oct 2006)

Gaspasser said:
			
		

> Although Baltar is never shown as a Cylon, maybe he is becuase he's the only one with the headgames going on with Six. What a way to go if you're insane??!!
> 8)



Yes, but SIX had headgames with Baltar.. that was shown in a previous episode (reverse of what you said).

Original Battlestar Baltar was bad.. but human.
If Baltar WAS a sleeper agent.. they'd have just killed him in the opener this season
and replaced him with another cylon who would follow orders.


----------



## gaspasser (12 Oct 2006)

Hmmm, yes, good point.  I stand corrected. So how do you explain the "headgames" going on with Six?  Or did she become his conscience?
Cheers.


----------



## Trinity (12 Oct 2006)

Gaspasser said:
			
		

> Hmmm, yes, good point.  I stand corrected. So how do you explain the "headgames" going on with Six?  Or did she become his conscience?
> Cheers.



When six was on Caprica with other cylons, she had visions of Baltar haunt her.. just like Baltar has
visons of six haunt him whereever he went.


----------



## Sig_Des (12 Oct 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> When six was on Caprica with other cylons, she had visions of Baltar haunt her.. just like Baltar has
> visons of six haunt him whereever he went.



A Cylon Peer-to-peer connection, maybe ?  ;D


----------



## Trinity (12 Oct 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> A Cylon Peer-to-peer connection, maybe ?  ;D



Connection of/by the gods? (more plausable)
(for the plot)


----------



## ClaytonD (12 Oct 2006)

Here's a question. Which popular character is most likely to die this season?

In my opinion, my favourite, Chief is going to die.

I love the series though, haven't missed an episode since I watched the first episode of season 1.


----------



## Trinity (12 Oct 2006)

ClaytonD said:
			
		

> Here's a question. Which popular character is most likely to die this season?
> 
> In my opinion, my favourite, Chief is going to die.
> 
> I love the series though, haven't missed an episode since I watched the first episode of season 1.


Dunno... see.. they didn't kill the chief but they took his wife (to be killed)

I want to think the chief is a cylon.. but he reproduced!?!?  
BUT.. that's now also possible for human/cylon reproduction as we know
SO... maybe they have a little cylon baby and we don't know it.  Mommy
would have killed it (like she's killed other cylons) but will dad (chief)

He's already fallen in love with one cylon.. why not two!?

How's that for having a bad day!


----------



## Torlyn (13 Oct 2006)

Looking forward to Saturday.  We have a BSG soiree chez moi on Saturday night for it.  Preable:  DVD version of the original series.  Our geek hats are on tight...  

T


----------



## gaspasser (13 Oct 2006)

Can't see Galen (sp.) (the Chief) being a Cylon, there's way too much anger in him.  Plus he's an insurgent.  Kalle was taken only because of him and she was released by one of the NCP cops before the shooting started.  It'll be good to see who survived the graveside massacre.  
     Have the producers and writers been taking notes from Bosnia and Iraq / Afgan?????  Seems the storyline is turning towards the "other" sides point of view of insurgency and war. Seems we have a different opinion of things when the shoe is on the other foot.
     My 0.02 worth


----------



## Trinity (13 Oct 2006)

Gaspasser said:
			
		

> Can't see Galen (sp.) (the Chief) being a Cylon, there's way too much anger in him.  Plus he's an insurgent.  Kalle was taken only because of him and she was released by one of the NCP cops before the shooting started.  It'll be good to see who survived the graveside massacre.
> Have the producers and writers been taking notes from Bosnia and Iraq / Afgan?????  Seems the storyline is turning towards the "other" sides point of view of insurgency and war. Seems we have a different opinion of things when the shoe is on the other foot.
> My 0.02 worth



my answer.. no one died

the OTHER resistance people took the robots out from behind...

I think Jammer tipped off someone.. but that doesn't make sense cause he set Callie free.
But somehow.. someone takes out the Cylon bots.


----------



## George Wallace (13 Oct 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> my answer.. no one died
> 
> the OTHER resistance people took the robots out from behind...
> 
> ...



That would explain the Previews showing Laura being alive.


----------



## RangerRay (13 Oct 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> JUST STARTED
> 
> 2 hours special  on now!!!!!!
> 
> ...



WHAT?!?!?!  On Space?  I thought it wasn't on till November!


----------



## George Wallace (13 Oct 2006)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> WHAT?!?!?!  On Space?  I thought it wasn't on till November!



You are thinking of SG1.


----------



## gaspasser (13 Oct 2006)

Hmm, (scrathes head) nice theory.  If so, then Jammer got Kalle out of there just in case the others didn't make it in time? Or, a few caught some bullets, "red shirts" who had nothing to do with the story.  I don't think any of the BSG crew are Cylons because then they could draw in the fighters and the show would be over. The Cys are probably amoung the population and haven't been identified to us (the viewer) yet. Felix can't be a Cy as he is the one from Baltar's office who is tiping off the resistance.


----------



## Trinity (13 Oct 2006)

gassssssssssssss


no..  if we have a cylon who's working FOR the resistance..... Sharon!

anything is possible.


----------



## gaspasser (13 Oct 2006)

I have to honesty tell you that Sharon screws me up.  Like a yo-yo, she's changed her allegience four (?) times and now she'll be leading the resistance against the Cylons.  What'll happen if she's captured and reprogrammed? Or killed and reborn with all the knowledge of the Human's whereabouts and Adama's tactics? 
"Oh,the horror" 
The good thing is, it'll make for great Sci-fi TV this winter and pump up the ratings.  Luckily I tape it just in case I miss that night or miss something said.
"All hail space!"


----------



## sigpig (20 Oct 2006)

I am so looking forward to tonights episode...The plan had Galactica going back and Pegasus staying with the fleet but the previews have Sharon saying 2 Battlestars have jumped in. Way to go Lee!! It didn't make any sense to split such a small force to begin with and if you did to send the older, less capable ship back for the fight. 

This show is damned addictive.


----------



## vonGarvin (20 Oct 2006)

I've got to convince 9er Dom for me to get Space: The Imagination Station!


----------



## niner domestic (20 Oct 2006)

Absolutely have to agree with you Sigs, I just bought the 2nd half of season 2's DVD...whoo hoo BSG marathon for us!

Dh and I think Starbuck is going to get trashed, her character appears to be fading. She'll either end up being a cylon or they'll kill her off.


----------



## sigpig (20 Oct 2006)

davidhmd said:
			
		

> Say it ain't so, where will I shift my misguided nerd love?



Sharon is pretty cute, although it might be pretty hard on the brain to have multiple versions of your sweetie


----------



## niner domestic (20 Oct 2006)

Ummm last count, I think the character was a 6 pack.  But to save you, DH says Starbuck lives, dopey guy in red shirt dies instead (oh wait that was ST).


----------



## Rice0031 (21 Oct 2006)

All I have to say: Best espisode in the series so far! It was incredible!!!!
Damn I love this show.


----------



## Trinity (21 Oct 2006)

MY BET

The little baby that the cylons claim to be Starbucks


IS A CYLON


----------



## Rice0031 (21 Oct 2006)

For those who watch the series: brace yourselves, it is going to get turbulent.
I downloaded the episode. It was great.
Trinity, about your bet. What if the child is a cylon? What if it isn't her child? What if it is her child and it is half cylon, half human?
What if I had a toilet made out of gold?

All that, and more, on tonight's Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## old medic (21 Oct 2006)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> What if it is her child and it is half cylon, half human?



Then I would remember the first time I watched it, when it was called "V"


----------



## Trinity (21 Oct 2006)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> Trinity, about your bet. What if the child is a cylon? What if it isn't her child? What if it is her child and it is half cylon, half human?
> What if I had a toilet made out of gold?



What's your point?!

Look at the thread. The poll is to see who is a cylon.  
I guessed the girl is a cylon.  Where are you going on
your rant?


----------



## Sheerin (21 Oct 2006)

Holy Frak, I just watched Exodus pt 2 and I can safely say it was quite possibly one the best hour's (43 minutes to be exact) of television I have ever seen!

I won't post any spoilers here, but you'll enjoy it when it airs tonight (Hell, i may even watch it again just so I get good quality instead of the quality you get from torrents).


----------



## George Wallace (21 Oct 2006)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> ....... What if the child is a cylon? What if it isn't her child? What if it is her child and it is half cylon, half human?
> ..



That would make it a whole new series.......#9 (#8 being Sharon's child).


----------



## tlg (21 Oct 2006)

The reason Season 2 is split into two dvd releases is because of the hiatus the show was on. The producer(s) thought it best (meaning more money) to realse the first half before the beginning of the second half of the show. Don't know if it happened that way or not. 

Now on to the main course.

I started watching the OLD BSG when I was just a wee lad. It was Babylon 5, then BSG Classic, (reruns for both), then earth final conflict (a couple of older seasons, didnt like the first few), Andromeda. Just to name a few. So when the new BSG came out as a mini-series. I decided to download it via the torrents. I've been hooked since then, Now if I were to ponder a guess as to who the next cylon is, I'd have to say Dee, somehow or other the cylons ALWAYS new where the fleet was during the first season, it was a jump every 23(?) minutes. Now it could also be Gaeta(sp?) as he too was always on CIC during the whole shebang. But my vote is on Dee especially after seeing the first couple of episodes of season 3. Now BSG is on space in the next couple of hours and I've got more important stuff (like move one tv downstairs and bring the tv from downstairs upstairs, and eat the hallowe'en candy that I bought for ummm...... the kids????) so I'm going to finish this post without any real detail to thoughts and go about my business of nothingness. 

SO SAY WE ALL


----------



## Sheerin (21 Oct 2006)

> Now if I were to ponder a guess as to who the next cylon is, I'd have to say Dee, somehow or other the cylons ALWAYS new where the fleet was during the first season, it was a jump every 23(?) minutes. Now it could also be Gaeta(sp?) as he too was always on CIC during the whole shebang. But my vote is on Dee especially after seeing the first couple of episodes of season 3. Now BSG is on space in the next couple of hours and I've got more important stuff (like move one tv downstairs and bring the tv from downstairs upstairs, and eat the hallowe'en candy that I bought



I thought it was established that the culprit was the Olympic Carrier (the ship that Apollo and Starbuck destroyed)... 
oh god, this is so nerdy.

As for my vote for a Cylon, I think its going to be Billy.


----------



## Trinity (21 Oct 2006)

oh... interesting

Cause Billy is dead....

and off the radar for people to think he's a cylon.

He's young.. so that means he wasn't around for the first Cylon war 40 years before.
Anyone who was around.. is ruled out as a cylon.

Could be....

Dee.. would have gotten pregnant by now if she could have with Apollo.. since that seems to
be a huge mandate... procreating with humans.  Since she hasn't I want to rule her out.

PS.. for the record, Cylon should be added to spellcheck.


----------



## Sheerin (21 Oct 2006)

Yeah, thats exactly why I think its going to Billy.  It would make sense to have a Cylon acted as basically the chief of staff to the president (of course it would be dumb luck for the Cylons for that to happen).

And on top of that i don't think we've really come across a political cylon (as really all the Cylons have one or two traits that set them apart).


----------



## armyvern (21 Oct 2006)

OK everyone...spoiler below


















Trinity is the father!! 
Ask Pea....  ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (21 Oct 2006)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Trinity is the father!!
> Ask Pea....  ;D





What a twist!


----------



## gaspasser (21 Oct 2006)

???
Colour me lost...who or what is Trinity?
And don't say the padre  :
Now that I've seen some data, I would lean on Dee.  But have we seen all of the Cylons or is there more to come?


----------



## armyvern (21 Oct 2006)

Gaspasser said:
			
		

> ???
> Colour me lost...who or what is Trinity?
> And don't say the padre  :



OK I won't say it....close your ears...."The Padre."

Spoiler brought to you by 

Vern


----------



## sigpig (21 Oct 2006)

tlg said:
			
		

> But my vote is on Dee



That thought occured to me when I was watching them interact in their quarters.


----------



## Trinity (21 Oct 2006)

OK...  you got me... I'm a Ceylon

but I don't make my guest appearance until season 3  ;D


----------



## gaspasser (21 Oct 2006)

Please, lets get back on track.  Who is Trinity? And who is he the father to?
My head spins..
GP :blotto:


----------



## niner domestic (22 Oct 2006)

A truly outstanding episode tonight! It's all becoming perfectly clear.   

The Galactica jump into the atmosphere was way too cool! Too bad about Pegasus though...


----------



## gaspasser (22 Oct 2006)

:blotto:
Make the voices stop, I'm at work and had to tape it.


----------



## rmacqueen (22 Oct 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> OK...  you got me... I'm a Ceylon


Wow, you're from Sri Lanka?

Got to agree, taking Galatica into the atmosphere was a cool move


----------



## Slim (22 Oct 2006)

I just purchased Season 2...Not much to do on ships...

I love the series though...Best one in years.

Slim


----------



## Rice0031 (22 Oct 2006)

Hah, sorry about that rant, I was just messing around.
Though I was serious about the musings with regards to "Starbuck's child'. ...Which we all know the truth now anyways.

With regards to Billy being a Cylon, I feel that that possibility my be quite plausible. As, I think Trinity mentioned, he's out of our minds and off the "potential Cylon radar" for now, and would be a perfect candidate for one. We'll see.

Though with the current turn of events with what happened in the last episode it looks like they're putting BSG back into the old season 1-style format of "holy crap, Cylons! JUMP!". Hopefully the producers have a card or two up their sleeves.


----------



## Sheerin (22 Oct 2006)

Actually i wouldn't be surprised if we don't see a full Cylon attack (or even probe) for a good chunk of this season.  Basically humanity just dealt a major blow to the Cylons, both in terms of the loss of 4 capital ships as well as a psychological one in terms of the escape of the majority of the population.  Also remember that the Cylon models we've seen thus far aren't in total agreement about what to do with humanity.  Some want the bloodshed to cease others want it to end in another nuclear holocaust.  Either way its going to take them a while to figure out exactly whats going to go on.

As for the series there is going to be a number of issues to deal with specifically what to do with the so-called collaborators, what exactly are they going to do with the two battlestar groups (like for instance Lee is out of job at the moment, unless he becomes the new XO or perhaps he takes command of Galactica and Adama focuses on the fleet like an admiral), then there is the question of how the insurgents and the rest of the New Caprica population going to deal with being on ships again.  And above all else, who is the president?  
And what's going to a happen to Baltar?

Okay wow, I'm such a nerd!


----------



## Slim (22 Oct 2006)

Well yes...you are.

However i caught myself telling a friend how REALISTIC the series was...and then realized that I was talking about a science fiction show...I guess we all get a bit wrapped up in it.

In all honesty I see what they're doing as we'll look like when we finally get into space...Hopefully no Ceylons though.

I love the fact that the Viper Piolts go through proper launch drills. IT just adds to the realism!

Ok...back to the closet to put on my Chewbacca suite and read comic books to my stuffed toys! :blotto:

Cheers


----------



## gaspasser (22 Oct 2006)

All righty then; I watched my tape today and now know what you're all talking about.
I think the un-named Cylon is going to be the un-named citizen who got released from "jail".  The camera spent and extra little time showing the woman in profile. 
Waay cool!!  jumping Galactica into the atmosphere, launching attack Vipers, then jumping back to orbit.  Talk about a punchin the head when not expecting it.  Too bad about Pegasus, but gald to see Apollo doesn't take orders too well and pitched in to "save humanity"...and his dad. "Never could read your writing anyways."
Any ideas what happened to Baltar and Six???  I don't think they made the fleet and got stuck on the planet. 
Sorry to see Ellen Tigh have to go, that calls for a debate on what you would do to save one person or many.
"The needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few, or the one"  Then again Spock came to Kirk's aide and noted, "the needs of the one outweigh the needs of the many."  Sorry, I digreesed and slipped into Trek mode.
Can't wait for next saturday.
GP


----------



## sober_ruski (23 Oct 2006)

Me thinks Ellen Tigh is going to wake up in a cylon resurection ship soon.


----------



## Trinity (23 Oct 2006)

sober_ruski said:
			
		

> Me thinks Ellen Tigh is going to wake up in a cylon resurection ship soon.



depends

how long was Ellen Tigh married to the Col....

if it was before or during the first Cylon war.. then it's
not possible.  If they met up afterwards... then it is.


----------



## Sheerin (23 Oct 2006)

I highly doubt that Tigh and Ellen were married for 40 years....


----------



## RangerRay (23 Oct 2006)

I bet it's Apollo's wife (Dee).  She seemed to be almost talking him into not rescuing his father and filling his head with visions of taking his father's place as admiral...I never did like her, and can't see what he saw in her!

Ok...I need a life!  :-[


----------



## niner domestic (23 Oct 2006)

After careful consideration, DH and I have now wagered that the dark haired assistant to Laura is another cylon. (think about it, she was entrusted to get Hera off the planet and failed miserably *plus* she's always in the opportune place to glean info* plus * she was zigging when everyone else was zagging trying to get "their people" to the evac points.  

Dh also raised an interesting point, the film stock has changed slightly and it appears a td grainier than last season and that type of film use tends to signify a POV from an observer or machine...what if, DH suggests, that we are watching the events through a POV of the cylon we can't ID yet, but is known the the characters?


----------



## niner domestic (23 Oct 2006)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> I bet it's Apollo's wife (Dee)...  I never did like her, and can't see what he saw in her!



Let's see, 50,000 overall survivors, a very long time on one ship and slim picking all the way around...and Starbuck hates him!...I'd say that's what he sees in her. LOL


----------



## Remius (23 Oct 2006)

I don't know who the next cylon revelation will be but I'm sure Baltar is one.

Here is my evidence:  Remember way back in the mini-series, he's at his home with the hot cylon.  Then blammo, nuclear strike hits and well pretty much vaporises his home.  He's last seen couching being held by the cylon.  Next thing you know he's looking to hitch a ride off the planet.  I doubt that he survived the blast unless he was a cylon.  Also, the fact that he has/had that cylon in his head, passing on somewhat significant intel points to a possible comms device.

Yep Baltar.


----------



## KevinB (23 Oct 2006)

Can't be Baltar -- he was in the intial series as the Human that sold Humanity to the Cylons -- He wont be a cylon.


----------



## Remius (23 Oct 2006)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> Can't be Baltar -- he was in the intial series as the Human that sold Humanity to the Cylons -- He wont be a cylon.



So how did he survive the nuke?  Uh?  How?  Uh?  

Frankly I think you can discount almost everything from the original series.  Boomer was a black human and is now a female oriental cylon.  The list of changes could go on.  I don't take anything for granted with this series.


----------



## Trinity (23 Oct 2006)

How did he survive the nuke?

Six was there also... and she covered him up and 
took the blast/shrapnel etc...  protecting him and
sacrificing herself.


----------



## Remius (23 Oct 2006)

What about the heat?  The concussion?  This wasn't a little grenade she fell on.  It was a Nuke! :skull:

Maybe it was just a dream sequence. 


You'll all see!  In season 5 all will be revealed!


----------



## sober_ruski (24 Oct 2006)

I still think it's the President and/or Tigh's wife.
First one had those wierd dreams about that cylon guy geing airlock'd.
Second one was always trolling for Tigh to take over power nearly ending up killing everyone.


----------



## Trinity (24 Oct 2006)

Crantor said:
			
		

> What about the heat?  The concussion?  This wasn't a little grenade she fell on.  It was a Nuke! :skull:



It's hollywood...  I guess they were just FAR enough away  :


----------



## medaid (24 Oct 2006)

NO NO They werent in Hollywood they were in VANCOUVER  ;D and I say to hell with it... the new Cylon's gonna be Apollo  : you ask why? because...I dont know... it just IS  ;D bet you didnt see that one coming


----------



## Remius (24 Oct 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> It's hollywood...  I guess they were just FAR enough away  :



Hollywood?  They were on Caprica weren't they? ;D


----------



## Remius (24 Oct 2006)

MedTech said:
			
		

> NO NO They werent in Hollywood they were in VANCOUVER  ;D and I say to hell with it... the new Cylon's gonna be Apollo  : you ask why? because...I dont know... it just IS  ;D bet you didnt see that one coming



Hmn, I'm finding hard not to believe you.  A cylon that gets fat...what an ingenious idea.  No one could have guessed that.


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Oct 2006)

OK, here's the deal.  Those "humans" are all really Cylons, and the Cylons are really Borg!
NCC 1701 will come to the rescue.  Kirk, Sulu and don't forget Uhura!  Even Bones and Scotty will be back from the dead to kick some alien butt!


----------



## Remius (24 Oct 2006)

Actually I'm waiting for the cylons to truly reveal themselves by peeling their skin off to show that they are really lizards using humans as food!


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Oct 2006)

That's IT!  They are all GORNS!


----------



## niner domestic (24 Oct 2006)

So who is going to save Gaeta's proverbial butt once he's up on charges for collaboration? 
In the teasers you hear Baltar screaming, "Are you telling me I'm a cylon?" so that tells me he's not one of them as he has the ability to test himself.  

I think the cylon will be Cally. The whole "take her to to executed" scene was a diversion.  Plus, she's already had a baby so the hybrid cylon line continues.  ( I bet they do a fast forward 20 years episode where Hera and Cally's son hook up).


----------



## medaid (24 Oct 2006)

REALLY?! they hook up?! DAMNATIONS! I'd bet one day Obi-Wan and Quaigon Jin are gonna swoop down from the Cylon blockade or Caprica tell Cally and Hera's child that they are the new hope for the Republic!! *DRAMATIC STAR WARS THEME* Then the story will be REALLY interesting!!!  ;D Drone Fighters vs Vipers, Battle Stars vs Star Destroyers  not to mention Cylon vs Drones!!!! The JEDIs WILL RULE SUPREME with their army of cloned cylon-human hybrid troopers!!! WOOOOOOOTTTTTT!!!!! ;D ;D ;D ;D :threat: :threat: :threat:


----------



## Trinity (24 Oct 2006)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> So who is going to save Gaeta's proverbial butt once he's up on charges for collaboration?
> In the teasers you hear Baltar screaming, "Are you telling me I'm a cylon?" so that tells me he's not one of them as he has the ability to test himself.
> 
> I think the cylon will be Cally. The whole "take her to to executed" scene was a diversion.  Plus, she's already had a baby so the hybrid cylon line continues.  ( I bet they do a fast forward 20 years episode where Hera and Cally's son hook up).



Thank you.. for pulling the thread back on track...  HOWEVER.. it was an amusing hijack  ;D

1) They put a fat suit on Apollo for the last few episodes..  ok. but what was DEE's excuse...
She looked BIG from a side profile.  Unless she's........ PREGNANT.

2) Apollo - not cylon (though I know you were joking) ... direct blood line to Adama

3) Cally - I think I've stated before..  good possibility but I think not.

Here is what is bothering me.  12 cylons.  We know 6 of them.  They would walk around
new caprica and sit with baltar.  Where are the other 6.  Did they only bring HALF the models
of cylons with them?  You would think other models of cylons would be on the planet ALSO
after the humans were captured??? Or did they tactically HIDE the cylons they knew hadn't been
discovered?!?!?!?


----------



## rmacqueen (24 Oct 2006)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> Can't be Baltar -- he was in the intial series as the Human that sold Humanity to the Cylons -- He wont be a cylon.


A possibility is that he was killed in the initial attack and they created a new cylon that looked like him.


----------



## Navy_Blue (6 Nov 2006)

What if the last few Cylon models followed the 13th tribe to Earth??  Hence the whole one true God concept.  We all bread into the Cylons so that means we're all really Cylons and don't know it!!!  Dun Dun DUN...

Just a thought... 

:warstory:


----------



## Donut (6 Nov 2006)

And what was that stuff about "We never talk about them" from Baltar's Ho?

And, wtf is up with the Hybrids?


----------



## onecat (6 Nov 2006)

Hopefully they won;t wreck the show and actually find earth.  For some reason that i can;t understand producers and writters feel the need to end every show with a good feeling and final ending.  Personally i see no need for this.  But the show is far from over and just getting better.


----------



## Trinity (6 Nov 2006)

radiohead said:
			
		

> Hopefully they won;t wreck the show and actually find earth.  For some reason that i can;t understand producers and writters feel the need to end every show with a good feeling and final ending.  Personally i see no need for this.  But the show is far from over and just getting better.



Because... its a Christian based show.  Has to have some happy morals in the end.  

Ok...  TWO things I noticed about the last episode.

1) new cylon???  Was that a new model driving the ship (women in the bath tub)
2) Col Tys wife - did I see her dead on the ground in the infected cylon base ship?  I stopped and
rewound it... i didn't recognize one body as any known model.


----------



## rmacqueen (6 Nov 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> 1) new cylon???  Was that a new model driving the ship (women in the bath tub)
> 2) Col Tys wife - did I see her dead on the ground in the infected cylon base ship?  I stopped and
> rewound it... i didn't recognize one body as any known model.


The impression I got was that the woman in the bathtub was one of the final 5.  As for Ty's wife, now you have me wondering.  Luckily I taped it while I was watching so now I will have to go and check that out.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Nov 2006)

The woman in the tube was a 'Hybrid' and is basically the organic computer/brain running the Base Stars.  Sort of like something out of Dune.


----------



## sigpig (6 Nov 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Because... its a Christian based show.



Where did you get that from?


----------



## sigpig (6 Nov 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> The woman in the tube was a 'Hybrid' and is basically the organic computer/brain running the Base Stars.  Sort of like something out of Dune.



Or Pilot from Farscape...

I think they hybrid is not one of the other 5 type of cylons - hence the term hybrid      Notice how she wasn't given a vote in the decision to jump.


----------



## Trinity (6 Nov 2006)

sigpig said:
			
		

> Where did you get that from?



I watched a tv special on it....  From my own M.Div training I see lots of correlations between
the show and religion....

because i'm lazy.. I'm going to simply put in the wikipedia answer to it.



> Religious and mythological references
> 
> The twelve colonies are named after the astrological signs of the Greek zodiac; for example, Scorpia (Scorpio), Caprica (Capricornus), and Aquaria (Aquarius). Several of the characters in the series have names corresponding to significant characters in Greek mythology, including Apollo, Athena, and Cassiopeia. The word "Adama" in Hebrew (though pronounced, in Hebrew, "adama" with the stress on the final syllable) means earth (in the sense of soil) and is the root word for the word "man" or "mankind" ("adam").
> 
> ...


----------



## Donut (6 Nov 2006)

SigPig,

I think it's been well established that the plot paralells scripture as it describes the exodus of the Tribes of Israel, and perhaps other Old Testament stories, too.  Adama is the Adam figure...there's lots of other confluences, too, but it's been too long since I took a religious studies course for me to attempt to draw them out.

Anyone?  Bueller?

edit: Thanks Trinity

DF


----------



## Trinity (6 Nov 2006)

No problems Med Tech...  I was too lazy to type out
the things I found.. even then I fear I wouldn't explain
them sufficiently..  AMEN GOOGLE  (or should I say.... So say we all Google)



> The word Amen (Tiberian Hebrew אָמֵן ’Āmēn "So be it; truly", Standard Hebrew אמן Amen, Arabic آمين ’Āmīn, Ge'ez' አሜን ’Āmēn) is a declaration of affirmation found in the Hebrew Bible, the New Testament, and in the Qur'an. It has always been in use within Judaism and Islam. It has been generally adopted in Christian worship as a concluding formula for prayers and hymns. In Islam, it is the standard ending to suras. Common English translations of the word amen include: "Verily", "Truly", "So be it", and "Let it be".



Hence. So say we all = Amen    another little religious tidbit inserted into the show 
without our awareness



Incidently.. while playing and reading about BSG on Wiki
I found this

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Enterprise_in_BSG_fleet.jpg

USS Enterprise added as a joke in the miniseries episode only.....


----------



## niner domestic (6 Nov 2006)

Ok, so the hybrid runs the cylon ship, have we got an inkling who is running the cylons? Is it/ Are they mechanical or organic? 

My theory on the hybrid; she/it/he is the precursor to the self sustainable organic models. A MK I if you like, the 6 are a MK II, the remaining 6 are MKIIIs and I suspect they are hybrids of humans and cylon organics and the reason no one can find them yet, they are all still infants (or they are the MKIV models and were still missing the other 6 adult organic cylons).


----------



## Kat Stevens (6 Nov 2006)

I think the whole "we don't talk about them thing" is interesting.  Maybe they split from the whole idea of destroying humanity, a sign of an evolving conscience?  The existing 6 models are also beginning to show signs of doubt, and flagging resolve to see the job through.  or I could be verbalising via my sphincter....


----------



## Trinity (6 Nov 2006)

good point

I think the cylons split after bombing the humans

that's why we only see 6 cylons instead of 12

HOWEVER...  there HAS to be other models of cylons who are
on the other side of the split still wandering around the ships.....

And one can only assume their position is to still destroy the humans.

Sounds like a civil war inside the Cylons.


----------



## Trinity (6 Nov 2006)

davidhmd said:
			
		

> What I'm really interested in seeing is what happens to Col Ty now, will he still be a prominent character or will he just slowly be phased out?



my guess... Suicide


----------



## Torlyn (6 Nov 2006)

Why do we keep saying 6?  We've got the identities of 7, don't we?

Sharon (booomer/athena)
Xena
Blondie
Reporter guy
Starbuck's lover (Ugly guy)
Starbucks' doctor (the black guy)
Priest (Mr. Quantum Leap)

So...  We don't know the identity of 5, right? But those 5 and the priest have buggered off?  Is that right, or am I on crack?

T


----------



## Cardstonkid (6 Nov 2006)

There is obviously a great deal of division amongst the Cylons. The one model being accused of not even being able to say "god", implying he is the atheist among them. 

My bet is that the original 6 models were sent out as the first sleeper agents into humanity, but then refused to carry out the destruction of human civilization, as they evolved to love humans to a point that caused them to overwrite their original programming. I think Baltar and Admiral Adama are sleepers that refused to awaken. That is why Baltar can project and why Adama, even at an older age can whip a Cylon and recover from multiple gun shot wounds. 

Of course I am probably wrong, but this a great series that just about anything can happen in, so we will just have to wait and see. Unfortunately I am going on weekend BMQ so I will miss the rest of the series for this season! Oh well, there is always the DVD rentals.


----------



## niner domestic (6 Nov 2006)

Cardston: Another member put me onto a site that you can download all the episodes for a nominal fee so keep that in mind instead of waiting for the DVD (which will probably be divided up again as Season 2 was).

Well, if the writers are following classic Hollywood script writing and hoping to get it past the censors, then they'll either have to redeem Tigh from his act(s) of murder(s) in order to let him live or he'll have to die as retribution for his evil acts.  Hollywood formula doesn't like to reward an act of evil and sponsors don't like that kind of message being given out along with their cereal's yumminess.


----------



## Shamrock (6 Nov 2006)

Here's a better list of the models for you:

1.  Brother Cavil: Number Two (Dean Stockwell)

2.  D'Anna Biers: Number Three (Lucy Lawless)

3.  Aaron Doral: Number Five (Matthew Bennett)

4.  Caprica Six, Gina, Shelley Godfrey: Number Six (Tricia Helfer)

5.  Lt. Sharon Boomer Valerii, Lt. Sharon Athena Agathon: Number Eight (Grace Park)

6.  Leoben Convoy: Number Eleven (Callum Keith Rennie)

7.  Simon: Number Unknown (Rick Worthy)

Call me bonkers, I think each model will correspond with the twelve colonies and have traits expected of their corresponding sign of the zodiac.


----------



## Trinity (6 Nov 2006)

Cardstone....

I swear I've talked about those who CANNOT be a cylon in the thread

Adama is at the top of the list.  He can't be a cylon considering
he was alive during the first cylon war... and probably fought in them.

Adding to the fact he has a son (two actually.. one died)... he's human.


12 tribes - 12 cylons ...  interesting concept.


----------



## rmacqueen (6 Nov 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Cardstone....
> 
> I swear I've talked about those who CANNOT be a cylon in the thread
> 
> ...


Plus he was instrumental in Galatica not having all the fancy computer equipment that was the downfall of the other battlestars.

Reviewed my tape from Sat and there is a dead cylon on the infected ship that could be Ty's wife but the angle of the shot makes it hard to tell.


----------



## sober_ruski (7 Nov 2006)

I guess that hybrid baby is suppose to represent the 13th colony then?


----------



## -Marauder- (7 Nov 2006)

sober_ruski said:
			
		

> I guess that hybrid baby is suppose to represent the 13th colony then?


Woah.  That's deep.

I love this show...and the dialogue in this thread!  If only they'd get away from having pilots lead ground combat/boarding actions.  After all they went to the trouble to have marines...

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Trinity (7 Nov 2006)

Alcibiades said:
			
		

> I love this show...and the dialogue in this thread!  If only they'd get away from having pilots lead ground combat/boarding actions.  After all they went to the trouble to have marines...



That used to drive me crazy on the TV show Space, Above and  Beyond. 

A squadron of pilots would then be a section of ground infantry...  ???


----------



## Shamrock (7 Nov 2006)

Alcibiades said:
			
		

> I love this show...and the dialogue in this thread!  If only they'd get away from having pilots lead ground combat/boarding actions.  After all they went to the trouble to have marines...



Even a series steeped in reality still faces normal television broadcasting constraints such as budget, viewer-based problems, and character development.  Having Biff the Space Pilot become Biff the Space Marine allows more dialogue, thus further character development and viewer relation to said character.  It also decreases viewers having to keep track of multiple characters and keeps budgets lower (one actor vs. two).  This is where we are required to suspend our disbelief.


----------



## Trinity (7 Nov 2006)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> to suspend our disbelief.




Oh.. just like being in the real army.... I get it!   ;D


----------



## sigpig (7 Nov 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> That used to drive me crazy on the TV show Space, Above and  Beyond.
> 
> A squadron of pilots would then be a section of ground infantry...  ???



That always drove me nuts about that show, and it's also the first thing I thought about when I read that quote  

I don't recall all the occurances of it on BSG but it seems to me it happened more as a result of circumstances - "The ship has been boarded, who can lead this party to repel boarders?", as opposed to the planned missions the pilots/grunts on Space A&B went on.


----------



## -Marauder- (7 Nov 2006)

They've done a few half decent jobs showing a 'gunny' provide tactical advice to the various 'Biff the Spacemen'.  I thought perhaps Starbucks boyfriend/husband/ex might have been a good choice to become a marine (dare I say)... commando?

Ahh well the shop still rocks... after all it is sci-fi.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## RangerRay (7 Nov 2006)

I'm starting to wonder if Baltar is a cylon, who is just starting to realise that himself?  Although, wouldn't they other models say to him, "Hey, you're one of us."?

Between that show, and "Heroes", they are the only shows where I scream at the end because they end way too soon!


----------



## Trinity (8 Nov 2006)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> I'm starting to wonder if Baltar is a cylon, who is just starting to realise that himself?  Although, wouldn't they other models say to him, "Hey, you're one of us."?



That explains a few things if he is
1) he didn't take off his suit in the infected ship
2) they didn't kill him at any time 
3) brought him with them to the base ship - if he was truly a human he'd have no value as he was
just a puppet for the Cylons.. with no more occupation he should have proven useless (although we know he hasn't)
4) baltars projection ability like the cylons

Although... when Baltar was able to detect difference between cylon and human blood, why
didn't he test himself???  Did he?  He knew Sharon was from the tests so we know it works.  
Anyone volunteer to go back and view those episodes to see if he did so we can rule him out?


----------



## niner domestic (8 Nov 2006)

mememememememememememe...BSG marathon here I come!


----------



## warrickdll (8 Nov 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> That explains a few things if he is
> 1) he didn't take off his suit in the infected ship



But then, why weren't any of the others prepared to just put on a suit?


----------



## gaspasser (13 Nov 2006)

But Baltar serves (so far) a purpose to them, he had info on Earth. 
Now the race is on to see who gets there (here?) first.  

Interestingly, Adama and Laura actually went ahead with the genocide plan.  

Does anyone think Helo was right by killing the Cylons first before the Adama plan went thru? 
That's twice they've raised an ethical question.


----------



## Shamrock (13 Nov 2006)

Well, my question is about it being biological warfare.  Wouldn't it fall more under information warfare if it's downloaded via a datastream to other Cylons?


----------



## gaspasser (13 Nov 2006)

Hmmm, a data virus vs. a biological virus...
Makes a good argument for ethical vs. moral objectives in battle.


----------



## Trinity (13 Nov 2006)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Hmmm, a data virus vs. a biological virus...
> Makes a good argument for ethical vs. moral objectives in battle.



ok.. Who could create a data virus?

Humans.. no.

Cylons.. Yes.

The missing 5 cylons perhaps?!?!?  Do we have civil war between cylons

Incidentally I missed Saturday's episode... be nice if i'm guessing right or wrong.


----------



## niner domestic (13 Nov 2006)

The report at the end of the show (by the doc) indicated that the virus was left behind on the transponder (or whatever it was) by someone sneezing on it or sneezing into their hands and not washing them before touching the beacon/transponder/thing of unknown use 30,000 years prior to the cylons coming in contact with it.  Humans had developed an immunity to it but not the cylons.  

So, it's bio not data.


----------



## Shamrock (13 Nov 2006)

Its effects are (pseudo?)-biological but not its method of transmission.


----------



## Taylor187 (13 Nov 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> That explains a few things if he is
> 1) he didn't take off his suit in the infected ship
> 2) they didn't kill him at any time
> 3) brought him with them to the base ship - if he was truly a human he'd have no value as he was
> ...



Baltar never tested himself. It was Sharon first, then Col. Tigh's wife, then Adama, so on so fourth. No where did they ever mention giving the test to Baltar, since its inconceivable that a Cylon would make a Cylon detecting test, right?

An interesting point is Baltar asked Caprica while walking down the cooridoor of a basestar if they see one of the five, will they know whom he/she is? Shortly after Baltar asks the bizarre question out loud by accident "AM I A CYLON??!?" to a shocked Caprica. 

I know the journey is more important then the destination, but damnit I am really curious as to what they're going to do as a season ender. Its not like they can find earth on season 3.


----------



## Kat Stevens (13 Nov 2006)

I think they'll find Earth, but it will be either a post apocolyptic wasteland,  or paradise, untouched by human hand for thousands of years, all healed up and ready for man to fawk it all up again.


----------



## gaspasser (14 Nov 2006)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> The report at the end of the show (by the doc) indicated that the virus was left behind on the transponder (or whatever it was) by someone sneezing on it or sneezing into their hands and not washing them before touching the beacon/transponder/thing of unknown use 30,000 years prior to the cylons coming in contact with it.  Humans had developed an immunity to it but not the cylons.
> 
> So, it's bio not data.


Hmmm, yes, the "War of the Worlds" ender.  Interesting how other sci-fi plots and "scenes" are making it's way into BSG???    :


----------



## gaspasser (14 Nov 2006)

YES, I tried to look hard for the rest of the weapon to see if they were using C7's.  Bad lighting and camera angles made it impossible to tell what type of weapon they were using, but the sight was Elcans for sure.


----------



## niner domestic (14 Nov 2006)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Hmmm, yes, the "War of the Worlds" ender.  Interesting how other sci-fi plots and "scenes" are making it's way into BSG???    :



As our human experience of space is very limited to a few walks on the moon and a couple of probes we only have a finite amount of imagination of being invaded/conquered/nuked/rebellion/by aliens before we start repeating ourselves.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (14 Nov 2006)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> YES, I tried to look hard for the rest of the weapon to see if they were using C7's.  Bad lighting and camera angles made it impossible to tell what type of weapon they were using, but the sight was Elcans for sure.



Last time I watched the Space Marines were using Berreta Storms


----------



## -Marauder- (15 Nov 2006)

Did any of you guys find it odd that Halo didn't go into the quarantine room to see Sharron, even though he was told it was safe for humans... then there was the whole genocide bit...?  Unless it was just one of those accidents that happen.


----------



## tlg (15 Nov 2006)

I thought there was an understanding that he shouldn't go in until all the tests were finalized.


----------



## tlg (15 Nov 2006)

When Starbuck crashed on the desert planet and commandeered the raider, all she did was pull a bunch of tubes. I don't think there is anyone/thing inside per say just an AI linked to the fleet.


//NOTE: Hasn't anyone else noticed that this thread is spelt "Galatica" and not "GalaCtica"?


----------



## onecat (15 Nov 2006)

Helo is not a cylon.  he just looked at this from a human way.  Are we just in killing off the whole cylon race, that doesn't make him a cylon.

I don't think any of the 6 new cylons have been seen yet, and there waiting for the right time in the story line to add them.  Or maybe there will never explain who there are.. which would be even better.


----------



## vonGarvin (15 Nov 2006)

There, "Galactica".  Better?


----------



## niner domestic (15 Nov 2006)

Can you fix Halo to Helo please....LOL HELO folks.. Helo!  LOL

As an aside, Tahmoh Penikett is from the YT..yay for the hometown boy!


----------



## Trinity (15 Nov 2006)

tlg said:
			
		

> //NOTE: Hasn't anyone else noticed that this thread is spelt "Galatica" and not "GalaCtica"?



Apparently not..  

I created the thread in haste to remind people the show was starting so
they should get off their computers and to a TV.....

I had no idea it would reach 12 pages of rumours, suspicion, and worst of all  total geekness.

The real blame goes to Mike Bobbit for not having Galatica in the spell check since the error
would have been caught.  Of course, I'm not passing the blame... just speaking the truth as
licenced by my faith group.  ;D


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (15 Nov 2006)

Major Baker has since corrected the oversight...


----------



## Trinity (15 Nov 2006)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Major Baker has since corrected the oversight...



I saw

 :


----------



## Bert (15 Nov 2006)

...is it blame or is the real question.. is Mike Bobbit a Cylon?  If he is, could he wear a long dark brunette
wig and a short skirt?  They don't have dark brunette haired female Cyclons in Battlestar Galatica.


----------



## niner domestic (15 Nov 2006)

The model six is often seen with dark hair (as she was when Baltar came across her dying on the base star).  Lord, I'm such a geek - we need a geeky smilie.


----------



## gaspasser (15 Nov 2006)

Bert said:
			
		

> ...is it blame or is the real question.. is Mike Bobbit a Cylon?  *If he is, could he wear a long dark brunette
> wig and a short skirt?*  They don't have dark brunette haired female Cyclons in Battlestar Galatica.



Ouch, ouch...ewwww, the mental image. Take it away...
Six was once shown with dark hair.  By the way, she is from Alberta.  Good Canadian girl.  So is Sharon.
Geek lesson over.


----------



## rmacqueen (16 Nov 2006)

Man, I just read two pages of posts like they were a Pulitzer prize winning book.  I am such a geek


----------



## sigpig (16 Nov 2006)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> I am such a geek



Have you checked out Gateworld forums galactica site? Now there are some geeks!!  ;D

http://forum.gateworld.net/forumdisplay.php?f=41


----------



## Sig_Des (16 Nov 2006)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> we need a geeky smilie.



With thick glasses and a pimply face


----------



## niner domestic (16 Nov 2006)

I found an even better smilie...a cylon!


----------



## Rice0031 (16 Nov 2006)




----------



## Korus (16 Nov 2006)

Damnit, I'm on ex this weekend.... Going to miss it.


----------



## tlg (16 Nov 2006)

I start basic this weekend. I'll have to get it AFTER I'm back for Christmas holidays(if I get them).


----------



## Jack O. (16 Nov 2006)

I missed last weekend's, could anyone be kind enough to PM me a short synopsis of what occured? Thanks :-\


----------



## niner domestic (16 Nov 2006)

It's all here: http://www.scifi.com/battlestar/

or here:

http://www.televisionwithoutpity.com/articles/content/a12632/


I love the song..._New Crew_..LOL


----------



## Jacqueline (18 Nov 2006)

This is a geeky one.

Jackie-O thought you might be interested in this video on Yahoo! Video:

http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?vid=4b044928311930a6d234f535674e6dd4.1239364&fr=yvmtf


----------



## Jack O. (19 Nov 2006)

Thanks all-Just watched next one last night, interesting arc eh?


----------



## Trinity (19 Nov 2006)

Insane...  I didn't want to comment because people may not have seen it.


HOWEVER...  the cylons had to have infiltrated the human race long
before that "event" happened... therefore it isn't his fault.

Sorry for being vague.. but I'm protecting the plot line for those
who haven't seen it.


----------



## niner domestic (19 Nov 2006)

I'm in serious withdrawals already...2 freaking weeks before the show comes back on!


----------



## Jack O. (19 Nov 2006)

I agree with Trinity, that certain event was not his fault. Interesting stuff though.


----------



## Bert (19 Nov 2006)

The events that took place after the incident suggest the Cyclons were well prepared for war.
Not much is understood of Cylon pre-war preparations.  At worst, the certain event may have
initiated the Cylon timing.


----------



## Trinity (19 Nov 2006)

Possibly...  possibly not accelerated. It all depended on disabling the defences through Baltar.
After that... it was all gravy.

Let's take Boomer.  How long would it take Boomer to get into the Colonial fleet? A 
few years of flight training, etc to make the rank of Lt. at least?  So we can assume
the Cylons had crossed the armistice line anywhere between 3 and 5 years before the attack.


OMG... I am a sci fi geek.  I think I'll give a sermon on this next week.  ;D


----------



## Slim (20 Nov 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> OMG... I am a sci fi geek.  I think I'll give a sermon on this next week.  ;D



Are you allowed?!


----------



## Kendrick (20 Nov 2006)

I'd been away for a while, and I come back and see posts about BSG.  Thats something.  Count me in on that one hehehe.  That and House is the only TV I watch.


----------



## Trinity (20 Nov 2006)

Slim said:
			
		

> Are you allowed?!



Sure...  Probably NO one would understand.

So Admiral Adama... is like Moses.

Moses wandered the desert for 40 years.
Adama is wandering space... probably for 40 years.

Now the Cylons are like sin.  The humans created the cylons to help them but
after many years they turned against their masters.  This is similar to sin 
as we commit sin and it come back to haunt us as we must take responsibility
for our actions.  

The whole series is based on a good vs evil premises.  Humans aren't always
the good guys, showing that we also contain and execute evil ideas which show
our wounded humanity and the need for spiritual intervention.


I have no idea really what I'm typing..  I'm just goofing around with it.  Although
because the principles of the show do show a moral nature (especially the last episode)
I could easily use example of the show to a much younger parish if they were geeks.

It reminds me a lot of the early Star Trek which tried to implement morals into the shows also.


----------



## Rice0031 (20 Nov 2006)

Trinity, you almost make me want to start attending church on a regular basis. If only we had more geeky Padres.  8)


----------



## Cardstonkid (20 Nov 2006)

The original writer and current executive produce is Glenn Larson. He is a Mormon. He took the Mormon mythology (Judeo-Christian based) and created the Battlestar Galactica Allagory. The original series is even more related, I could give numerous direct theological links from the original storyline and script, so your point of Moses and Adama is dead on. (even if it was suggested in jest) 

The new series is much better, but it continues to examine philosophical and theological ideas. It is now done with a complexity and sophistication never seen on any Sci-Fi before. 

Of course I am on course on the weekend's so I am missing the series. Interesting aside, one of my training Sgt's referred to the series to discuss a point. I was surprised and mildly amused!


----------



## RangerRay (21 Nov 2006)

From a Judeo-Christian perspective, wouldn't be considered blasphemous for a "Moses-like" character, Adama, to worship multiple Greek gods?

Interesting that a Mormon writer would have the "good guys" worship multiple pagan gods, and the "bad guys" worshipping one god...


----------



## niner domestic (21 Nov 2006)

Who says the bad guys are the Cylons?


----------



## Trinity (21 Nov 2006)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> Who says the bad guys are the Cylons?



 ;D


----------



## RangerRay (21 Nov 2006)

Touche!  ;D



			
				niner domestic said:
			
		

> I'm in serious withdrawals already...2 freaking weeks before the show comes back on!



Yeah, what's up with that!?  :rage: :threat:


----------



## George Wallace (21 Nov 2006)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> I'm in serious withdrawals already...2 freaking weeks before the show comes back on!





			
				RangerRay said:
			
		

> Yeah, what's up with that!?  :rage: :threat:



Another Box Set.


----------



## Cardstonkid (21 Nov 2006)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> From a Judeo-Christian perspective, wouldn't be considered blasphemous for a "Moses-like" character, Adama, to worship multiple Greek gods?
> 
> Interesting that a Mormon writer would have the "good guys" worship multiple pagan gods, and the "bad guys" worshipping one god...



In the original series the Humans did not worship multiple gods, there were the "Lords of Kobal" but these were not really gods per se, they seemed to be enlightened beings or holy men of god. (In Mormon theology Kolob is the nearest planet to where "God" lives. Easy to see where Glenn Larson got his idea from.)

The new series is far more sophisticated and takes a whole new tack on the theology thing.


----------



## gaspasser (3 Dec 2006)

Okay, it's past midnight and BG was on and NO ONE has posted what happened?
Did you all just up and die?
Now I have to wait and watch the tape in the morning!  Dang! > 
Just kidding, I taped it so I shouldn't get so wound up. 
Later spacers.


----------



## Kendrick (3 Dec 2006)

Which episodes are you guys watching?  The 3rd season on sci-fi?


----------



## Trinity (9 Dec 2006)

I never liked Kat anyways....

however... this could mean she's a cylon?


----------



## Kat Stevens (9 Dec 2006)

reciprocal, padre.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (10 Dec 2006)

Does it seem like lately this season the action has been kind of missing? There's a lot of character stories just not much action I guess is what i'm trying to say


----------



## KevinB (10 Dec 2006)

Quick someone give me a synopsis of the episode (no I dont want to read the damnwebsite)
  Strangely I can't get Space channel for viewing  ??? - slackers all I tell ya


----------



## Trinity (10 Dec 2006)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> Quick someone give me a synopsis of the episode (no I dont want to read the damnwebsite)
> Strangely I can't get Space channel for viewing  ??? - slackers all I tell ya



pm inbound... to prevent spoilers


----------



## rmacqueen (10 Dec 2006)

It looks to me like they are trying to develop the characters this season but they have yet to create any that you really feel sympathy for.  Last nights episode seemed to be an attempt at eliciting an emotional response but I just couldn't connect with the character.

I am, however, starting to envy Baltar everytime they show that scene with him in bed with the two cylons.   ;D


----------



## KevinB (10 Dec 2006)

Trinity -- thanks


----------



## Rice0031 (10 Dec 2006)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> I am, however, starting to envy Baltar everytime they show that scene with him in bed with the two cylons.   ;D


He always was a player.
...I'd sleep with cylons if they looked like that! lol


----------



## Shamrock (10 Dec 2006)

If they looked like Baltar?


----------



## Sig_Des (10 Dec 2006)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> If they looked like Baltar?



Yeah, he would


----------



## Trinity (10 Dec 2006)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> If they looked like Baltar?



especially if they looked like baltar....


I think Kat.. might be cylon.. she did take WAY too much
radiation than others... and was possibly implicated to
sneaking in people to the planets (smuggler) which in which
cylons may have some of them.


----------



## karl28 (10 Dec 2006)

With what happened to Kat in the last episode I wonder if Starbuck will get her mug back ?


----------



## Trinity (10 Dec 2006)

karl28 said:
			
		

> With what happened to Kat in the last episode I wonder if Starbuck will get her mug back ?


I would think...  it automatically becomes hers.


----------



## gaspasser (10 Dec 2006)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> It looks to me like they are trying to develop the characters this season but they have yet to create any that you really feel sympathy for.  Last nights episode seemed to be an attempt at eliciting an emotional response but I just couldn't connect with the character.
> 
> I am, however, starting to envy Baltar everytime they show that scene with him in bed with the two cylons.   ;D


And Who wouldn't ??   Maybe if you're a eunuch. Notice that the hawt cylons are non americans???  Go Alberta!!!
Mind you, what would a cylon ( a bunch of androids!) need with sex and sleep?
Just one of those little nuances in life. :


----------



## gaspasser (10 Dec 2006)

[/qoute]I think Kat.. might be cylon.. she did take WAY too much
radiation than others... and was possibly implicated to
sneaking in people to the planets (smuggler) which in which
cylons may have some of them.
[/quote]
Hmm, good point there padre.  You found one of the so far unnamed 5,


----------



## gaspasser (10 Dec 2006)

Ok, so Kat is in the med bay completely laid up with radiation sickness.  The Admiral promotes her to CAG with Apollo looking on; that's a slap in the face for Lee  (who is now just a squadron commmander), who's just about covered all high rank postions possible.  :blotto:


----------



## Trinity (10 Dec 2006)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Ok, so Kat is in the med bay completely laid up with radiation sickness.  The Admiral promotes her to CAG with Apollo looking on; that's a slap in the face for Lee  (who is now just a squadron commmander), who's just about covered all high rank postions possible.  :blotto:



I don't think she's "laid up"

My impression is she's dead.  
She said herself...  I'm not getting out of here sir... so that's one hint

Usually when a tv show/movie has someone that is terminally ill or in hospital and
its like a fade away, or in this case..  the symbolic promotion of her to CAG...  

she's going to die.. they just didn't show it and I think it's fairly safe to assume she's dead.


----------



## gaspasser (10 Dec 2006)

OIC, thanks Trinity,   the plating around my head is just a little thick right now.
So, will Apollo get his CAGs job back?


----------



## ClaytonD (11 Dec 2006)

No, Thrace posted her picture on the wall of remembering or whatever it's called. She's gone.


----------



## karl28 (11 Dec 2006)

Trinity  or they could do something sappy like burying the mug with Kat.   I hope they don't  but you never know ? 
   BYT Driver       I',m  pretty sure that Apollo will get his CAG back it was more of a symbolic promotion for what was happening to KAT .          
          Hey I am just wondering cause I have missed most of the third season is Apollo still Commander ? or did he get demoted after losing the Pegasus .     I think in the last episode  he was still wearing Commander pips but wasn't sure they where quick looks .


----------



## sigpig (11 Dec 2006)

Apollo was being referred to as Major for this episode. No Pegasus, no need for that battlefield promotion. A question I have is will Col Tigh get his XO post back if he continues his return to being a normal human being? Also, what happened to the Pegasus crew? Didn't Apollo leave her fighters back with the fleet before she joined the Galactica and didn't her crew jump back in Raptors before the end? Surely some of that crew could be put to work on Galactica.


----------



## karl28 (11 Dec 2006)

Sigpig  thanks for the heads up on Apollo .  Its a good question to what happened to the  Pegasus crew . I always wondered what happened to the original CAG of Pegasus  before starbuck took his job ?       With Col Tigh I think he is back as XO cause  Helo was listed in the end of Sat episode as a pilot on the list where  Adama made Kat  the new CAG and I think Helo was the XO of Galactica during the resistance movement but  not sure on that one .


----------



## sigpig (11 Dec 2006)

Helo had been acting as XO but I wasn't sure if an official or even unofficial transfer had taken place. I saw Tighs entry into the CIC and his typical gruff reply but wasn't sure if that meant he was back as XO.


----------



## Sheerin (13 Dec 2006)

> Its a good question to what happened to the  Pegasus crew . I always wondered what happened to the original CAG of Pegasus  before starbuck took his job ?



I didn't notice this, but apparently if you look at the board with the names of the flight crews you can see a bunch of pilots from the Peggy.  So it would appear they've all been assimilated into Galactica.  

Of course, since we're seeing a lot of character stories with limited special effects, it could mean that this weeks "Eye of Jupiter" and its conclusion (in January) might be full of eye candy.  

Thankfully this season the mid season hiatus is only 4 weeks or so in length, unlike last years' 4 month one.


----------



## sigpig (14 Dec 2006)

davidhmd said:
			
		

> You're right, the season has been a tad slow so far, so I can't wait for the bomb to drop.
> 
> Just as an aside, has anyone been following Jerico? When does that come back from midseason hiatis?



Yes, I've been following Jericho, interesting show. I read somewhere where it will be back 14 Feb but I can't confirm that.


----------



## niner domestic (14 Dec 2006)

MID January???? Oh man, I had serious withdrawals over 2 weeks!!  I'd better fire up the DVD until then. This is not going to be pretty, and DH thought me quitting smoking was bad....hahahahaha!


----------



## CrazyCanuck (15 Dec 2006)

Ok, I can honestly say I got rather confused by the last episode, where the Galactica jumped with the fleet on the first jump, I was under the impression that it was staying behind while the Raptors led the ships through the radiation in groups, can anybody here clear this up?


----------



## JBP (15 Dec 2006)

Okay... It's all YOUR faults!!! Yes, I'm blaming you all...

I started reading this post a couple weeks ago... I had previously caught a couple episodes of BSG back in season one here and there and was interested but too busy to watch... Read a bit here, started watching it, all the way from Season 1, the 4 part opener... And became GROSSLY addicted overnight!!... Now... In about 3 weeks time.. I've watched all of it... Yes... Every.... Single.... Freakin!.... Episode!!!!!.....

.......

So I'm blaming all those hours on Army.ca and it's fellow worshippers!

PS> Thanks guys! AWESOME show...Although I was very, VERY upset about how things turned out in the 3rd season.. I was just starting to get REALLY pumped after they had Pegasus and everything fully under thier command and they were starting to kick some ass... Then they go and land on that crappy planet and everything goes to hell! And now Galactica IS A bucket!!!!...  :-\


----------



## George Wallace (15 Dec 2006)

Boater said:
			
		

> Ok, I can honestly say I got rather confused by the last episode, where the Galactica jumped with the fleet on the first jump, I was under the impression that it was staying behind while the Raptors led the ships through the radiation in groups, can anybody here clear this up?



It made all the trips/Jumps (both ways) to load up the Raptors and bring them back for the next Group to be escorted through the Jump.  That way the Raptors could be repaired and Crews rested for the next Escort.


----------



## Trinity (15 Dec 2006)

R031 Pte Joe said:
			
		

> I started reading this post a couple weeks ago... I had previously caught a couple episodes of BSG back in season one here and there and was interested but too busy to watch... Read a bit here, started watching it, all the way from Season 1, the 4 part opener... And became GROSSLY addicted overnight!!... Now... In about 3 weeks time.. I've watched all of it... Yes... Every.... Single.... Freakin!.... Episode!!!!!.....



See  thats the best way to do it.

I didn't watch any of the Harry Potter movies.. then watched them all sucessively.
Saved me from having to wait in between for the next one    Who knew I'd like
the movie...  :-X

Thank God for torrents .... so we can download previous episodes.  

Welcome to the club.  You can get your offical geek patch on the way out.


----------



## gaspasser (15 Dec 2006)

Pte Joe, welcome to the BSG 75 fan club and I believe you meant to say "frakking" in your post.  That makes you a total fan.


----------



## Rice0031 (15 Dec 2006)

Hopefully the episode tonight (or is it tomorrow? I always forget because I download the episodes) will be better than the previous 2. Maybe some unforeseen plot twists, or something dramatic, perhaps a revelation about some unknown cylon models? It'd be nice to get the show back on the road.

(I was introduced to BSG at the end of season 1. I watched the whole damned thing in about 3 days, and it was awesome!)

Proposal to moderators: A subforum (or "quorum" for those who get it) just for BSG!


----------



## Rice0031 (15 Dec 2006)

If they don't execute him then I'll lose all respect for this show, honestly.


----------



## Rice0031 (15 Dec 2006)

I'm stopped liking Balthar when he stopped being comic relief midway through season 2. He's an arrogant self-important traitor (or possibly secret cylon *GASP*) and Gaeta should have shot him when he was presented with the opportunity to do so.


----------



## JBP (15 Dec 2006)

Yes, Baltar depicts the very worste in humanity and what humans are capable of... EVEN if it was originally just for self-preservation... Just gone too far! I want to see him die very horribly!!! It would bring very much pleasure to my soul to see him mutilated... 

 :threat:


----------



## gaspasser (15 Dec 2006)

Nah, then there's be no plot lines and extra episodes based on Baltar and sleeping with the hawt cylons.  
It seems that D'anna is making a deal with the humans to end the race to Earth.  
Can't see it ending so easily, Adama won't give up whatever it is the Cy's want.  
 :blotto: And so ends the Fall season.  When did all this fall season and winter season start anyways...


----------



## JBP (15 Dec 2006)

PS> Anyone have any good spots where I can find good torrents etc etc? ... I have 2 websites I feed off of for my Battlestar and Heroes episodes but they often go down I think with certain 'legal' problems or issues... 

Any hints/suggestions???... 

PM if you don't want to put'm out in the open!

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Trinity (15 Dec 2006)

i use   tvtorrents.com


----------



## niner domestic (15 Dec 2006)

Trin, about this geek patch? Do you get an uber special geekiness one for being the one that opened this thread?


----------



## Rice0031 (15 Dec 2006)

Joe: "PM Inbound", or so they say.


----------



## Trinity (15 Dec 2006)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> Trin, about this geek patch? Do you get an uber special geekiness one for being the one that opened this thread?



Nope

I simply opened this thread to let others that the show was on 

I had no intention nor do I claim responsibility for this thread continuing to 
live past it's original intention.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (15 Dec 2006)

If you go to sci-fi. com you will be able to get the American ad for the next episode, I'll just say that that one shows a nice 'compromise' that Adama reaches with the cylons


----------



## rmacqueen (16 Dec 2006)

I sit here a nervous wreck.  I have our unit Christmas dinner tonight and am afraid if I am not home my wife won't tape BG.  This fear is spurring me to get another receiver for the satellite so I don't run this risk again.  How's that for being a geek, willing to spend money so I don't miss an episode.


----------



## karl28 (16 Dec 2006)

rmacqueen   I know how you feel my buddies are calling me out for a Halo night tonight of all nights I will have to watch it tomorrow when its one Sunday at 6pm  well here's hoping I can see it than .


----------



## Sheerin (17 Dec 2006)

Thank the  gods the hiatus is only 4 weeks! 

Just saw the Eye of Jupiter and I must say that Ron Moore et al are really good at scripting cliffhangers.

"The Release of nuclear weapons has been authorized"  hearing that from Adama was rather chilling.


----------



## JBP (17 Dec 2006)

I think I could quite possibly pull my eyeballs out.... I'M DYING to see how this turns out!!! 4 freakin' weeks!!!! ..... 

S'alright.... S'okay... I'll be... Ok... I'll just like... Go to work and stuff.... 

 ;D

Seriously though folks, watch it ASAP so you can be in agony like the rest of us, waiting...


----------



## niner domestic (17 Dec 2006)

It's on again tonight at 1800 Ontario time on Space.  

Returns January 21 and note the day and time change...  Sundays at 2200. Guess you can'tbe geeky and miss a Saturday on the town.

Has anyone got a guess what the Eye is?  I think it has something to do with the temple's position, the columns and the roof of the temple (they keep showing a wide shot of the exterior peaks).  Plus, Chief mentioned the scriptures that they were to look to the skies.  So, I think it's either a reflection on the floor of the temple from the convergence of stars, planets or by looking up to the sky from the centre of the dias, they will see the star/solar sytem that leads to Earth.  The Eye can't be removed - cylons are off base on that.  That circle motif that they keep cutting to is, I'm guessing, the turn key to open the roof of the temple (little Indianna Jones-esque there).


----------



## rmacqueen (17 Dec 2006)

Managed to get home in time to see it, only missing 5 mins (thank god for the long intro).  Did I catch the imaginary cylon that Baltar see's commenting on something being part of his programming?  Also, am I wrong in thinking that she only appears to him when he is on Galatica?  A lot of strange twists last night.

I like that space is moving it to Sunday, less chance of missing it but 4 weeks without?  What am I going to do?


----------



## Navy_Blue (17 Dec 2006)

The new time slot really sucks    All of us east coasters have to wait till 11:00 on a sunday to watch!! that's crap!!  :threat:  I like my Saturday time slot.  10:00 was pushing it 11:00 is just wrong...


----------



## Sheerin (17 Dec 2006)

The reason for the date change is that the ratings in the US have been lower than usual for BSG.  So the TPTB (wow, haven't used that abbreviation in a long time) thought it would do better on Sunday night.  

As for Baltar's imaginary Six, he has seen her aboard the Baseship, as well as on New Caprica when he was President.


----------



## rmacqueen (17 Dec 2006)

Sheerin said:
			
		

> As for Baltar's imaginary Six, he has seen her aboard the Baseship, as well as on New Caprica when he was President.


I stand corrected ;D


----------



## Sheerin (17 Dec 2006)

As for Baltar's programming, they were just talking, as he still isn't sure if he's Cylon or human.


----------



## karl28 (17 Dec 2006)

Man I just watched the latest episode WOW is all I can say talk about leaving things in a cliff hanger. I  cant believe I have to wait  4 weeks to see the other half hope they go by quick .


----------



## Trinity (17 Dec 2006)

yup

just watched it too....


cliff hanger...  not surprised..


----------



## Rice0031 (17 Dec 2006)

I am not really feeling the series so much anymore. Something about it just isn't as good as it was before. Also at the end, I didn't really feel the build-up. This season is starting to go downhill... Not to mention Balthar being the total Cylon lady's man. The "hybrid" (which I also do not like the concept of) is kind of silly. And the religious themes that they had before now just seem cheesy. Not to mention that obviously 



Spoiler



Adama will NOT launch the nukes


, especially after that whole speech about family and not breaking it up again. He isn't about to 



Spoiler



blow all those people on the ground on a bluff with the Cylons


. The cliffhanger, to me, seemed like a silly typical hollywood-style cliffhanger. The good guys don't do the bad thing, and everybody goes home happy.

I want the old awesome BSG back.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (17 Dec 2006)

Adama won't launch the nukes as the prez will probably tell him that he needs her authority too. Apparently one of the top 7 characters is supposed to die off soon so after seeing that episode I'm wondering if it's Starbuck...


----------



## Bassman (18 Dec 2006)

HIJACK ALERT!

Any trekkies watching the New Voyages series that they've been producing and offering on the net, it picks up the end of the first series to complete the 5 year mission that only lasted 3 seasons. Features some of the original screenwriters like DC Fontana as well as lots of the old cast in cameo roles. It's sort of goofy but it has it's moments.


----------



## Rice0031 (18 Dec 2006)

Trek is *forbidden* in the BSG forum.
You're on notice!!

BSG > Trek


----------



## Bassman (18 Dec 2006)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> Trek is *forbidden* in the BSG forum.
> You're on notice!!
> 
> BSG > Trek



Ok, well for all the people who didn't pm me for a link then I won't tell them that it's at  www.newvoyages.com


----------



## rmacqueen (18 Dec 2006)

Bassman said:
			
		

> Ok, well for all the people who didn't pm me for a link then I won't tell them that it's at  www.newvoyages.com


You left out the  :nana:


----------



## CrazyCanuck (18 Dec 2006)

Isn't that advertising for another site? This is BSG if you want to talk about Star Trek go to a nerds forum


----------



## niner domestic (18 Dec 2006)

Wait one, are you saying that if I like BSG and ST, I'm a geek and a nerd?


----------



## rmacqueen (18 Dec 2006)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> Wait one, are you saying that if I like BSG and ST, I'm a geek and a nerd?


Hmmm, that extremely rare breed, the geeky nerd.


----------



## niner domestic (18 Dec 2006)

Do I get my pocket protector back now?


----------



## Bassman (18 Dec 2006)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> Hmmm, that extremely rare breed, the geeky nerd.



Didn't mean to start a fire fight, oh well, more ammo!  

 :fifty:


----------



## Trinity (18 Dec 2006)

Bassman said:
			
		

> Didn't mean to start a fire fight, oh well, more ammo!



ok.. enough of the stupidity.....

thank you (or not) for telling us nerds (or not) about the trek

Back to BSG convo  svp.


----------



## niner domestic (18 Dec 2006)

So does this mean I *don't* get my pocket protector back? *frack*


----------



## Trinity (18 Dec 2006)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> So does this mean I *don't* get my pocket protector back? *frack*



At least you said FRACK.. and no.  No pocket protectors in BSG.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Dec 2006)

Oh Frell!  And I thought this was going so well.   ;D


----------



## Synthos (19 Dec 2006)

ahahahaaaa!!!!!!!!! Funny find


----------



## sober_ruski (19 Dec 2006)

Me thinks 



Spoiler



that star is going to go super nova and destroy the base ships while Galactica with Baltar on board somehow jump right before getting wiped out, and due to the explosion and some weird bug it jumps right in our solar system. 
That circly thingy chief was looking at looked a stylized version of a super nova.


----------



## Trinity (19 Dec 2006)

the temple ISNT the symbol

the super nova... will be


----------



## CougarKing (19 Dec 2006)

Sorry to have not read the whole 20-page long thread, but does anyone here any idea what kind of Earth Galactica will find? Will it be like the 1980s/20th Century Earth like in third installment of the Original Battlestar Galactica Series? Or an ancient one?

Or will it be a crossover with another Science Fiction show? Such as Babylon 5 or another series whose very mention is blasphemous in this board...which involves Galaxy Class Starships and Captains with bald heads or female Borg crewmembers...hehe

Here's another fan member's prediction of what could happen- look up "Journey's Fate" under fan movies in 

http://www.battlestarfanfilms.com/fanfilms.htm

It's too bad Apollo wasted the Pegasus and it would have never have seen Earth as in this fan's movie.

Somehow, this maybe quite a remote hope- I hope BSG the new series will be an excuse for a crossover and a resurrection of the short-lived "Space and Above and Beyond Series".

I am prepared for all the FLAK to hit my way....


----------



## George Wallace (19 Dec 2006)

It would depend on whose rights they can buy up.  I am sure that Star Trek and Star Wars are out of their price range.  Space Above and Beyond may be an option.  B5 may be a possibility, but more pricey than SAaB.  

I have a feeling that we are going to see Starbuck deserted on the planet with a Cylon Centurion like in the Classic...... ;D  (to find a 'eternal' or whatever like in the Classic)

The Fleet will never find Earth.......or it will mean the series end.


----------



## CougarKing (19 Dec 2006)

Well George,

When Starbuck was stranded for a while on that gas planet with that dead Cylon fighter in the first season of the new series, I thought that was the parallel to the original series episode where the original Male Starbuck and the Centurion are stranded.

You did watch the third installment of the original series, right? Galactica 1980 I think it was called. The new series' Galactica and her fleet have to find Earth eventually. 

BTW, you mentioned Star Trek! Blasphemy! BLASPHEMY! hehe


----------



## George Wallace (19 Dec 2006)

Yeah!  Sorry about that.....just thinking about SAaB and I wonder if there is too much commonality with BSG in the way of Uniforms, Equipment, et al......perhaps that would be a good thing.  That or we could go through a Worm Hole and land up facing the Scarrans or finding Atlantis.   ;D


----------



## niner domestic (19 Dec 2006)

Or, BSG meets Buffy TVS.  Now there's a theological nightmare to unravel...LOL


----------



## sober_ruski (19 Dec 2006)

Well, since everyone is "theorizing", how about BSG mets SG1?


----------



## Rice0031 (19 Dec 2006)

No no, all that is lame. BSG meets Firefly.


----------



## gaspasser (19 Dec 2006)

No, no you've got it all wrong.
It's the Original Battle Star Galactica (with the BIG hair thing going) meets Bucks Rogers (with the BIG hair thing).  Cheesy storylines, frumpy acting and nice 'n tight female costumes.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Dec 2006)

That would bring us to Col Deering meets Seven of Nine.........oppps!


----------



## niner domestic (19 Dec 2006)

Which leaves the women with visions of men in tights...I don't care what they say, men should not wear spandex in merry ol'England, 2006, in the 24th century or EVER! (what were those costume designers thinking of?)


----------



## gaspasser (19 Dec 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> That would bring us to Col Deering meets Seven of Nine.........oppps!



Stop that, that's enough.  Borderlining on men's #1 dream.
Move on citizen, there's nothing of interest here.


 :


----------



## rmacqueen (19 Dec 2006)

What if Dr Who were to suddenly show up on the bridge?


----------



## George Wallace (19 Dec 2006)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> What if Dr Who were to suddenly show up on the bridge?



Nothing a sonic screwdriver couldn't fix.


----------



## rmacqueen (19 Dec 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Nothing a sonic screwdriver couldn't fix.


After facing the Daleks (especially the 70's version) the Cylons should be a piece of cake


----------



## CougarKing (19 Dec 2006)

It says on Wikipedia that the Colonial Fleet in the new Battlestar Series had 120 Battlestars, but only two survived- Pegasus and Galactica.

I find that hard to swallow even if I did see how the Cylons were able to infiltrate Colonial computer networks in the re-imagined Epic Galactica Mini-Series that was the pilot to the current series.

Maybe Adama's last command before Galactica- the Battlestar Valkyrie- somehow survives too and meets the fleet too? That would make things interesting. What good is an Admiral with just one ship to command?


----------



## Trinity (19 Dec 2006)

CougarKing said:
			
		

> What good is an Admiral with just one ship to command?



Dunno..

accuracy to the original?



Well... as accurate as he should be.  He's taking some liberties such as

starbuck a woman
boomer a woman
new type of cylons

But the original had a lost a second battlestar just like this series.
And the search for earth seems a lot more interesting than in the old.

You just need to learn to appreciate the "non kick ass take names" part of the show.


----------



## JBP (19 Dec 2006)

CougarKing said:
			
		

> It says on Wikipedia that the Colonial Fleet in the new Battlestar Series had 120 Battlestars, but only two survived- Pegasus and Galactica.
> 
> I find that hard to swallow even if I did see how the Cylons were able to infiltrate Colonial computer networks in the re-imagined Epic Galactica Mini-Series that was the pilot to the current series.
> 
> Maybe Adama's last command before Galactica- the Battlestar Valkyrie- somehow survives too and meets the fleet too? That would make things interesting. What good is an Admiral with just one ship to command?



That's because there was originally 12 Battlestars, not 120... 1 for each of the 12 colonies!


----------



## CougarKing (19 Dec 2006)

Private Joe, 

It definitely says 120 on Wikipedia for the new series. 12 was the number of Battlestars in the Original Series.

Besides, Commander Adama said in the pilot mini-series that 30 battlestars were lost in the opening attack and that Admiral Nagala was gathering a fleet to counter the Cylons. There had to be around 120 battlestars in the new series for that statement to be true.

 (your answer will be like, "Whatever, I don't give a...").


----------



## George Wallace (19 Dec 2006)

Now CougarKing, are you taking Wikipedia as being "Gospel"?  Someone could have made a 'typo'.  Did you check the history of that entry?


----------



## Trinity (19 Dec 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Now CougarKing, are you taking Wikipedia as being "Gospel"?  Someone could have made a 'typo'.  Did you check the history of that entry?



See.. I thought the same thing

But wikipedia is written by geeks... who would know the in's and out's of BSG, or any other Sci Fi show?!?!?


----------



## CougarKing (19 Dec 2006)

Geeks? Excuse me?

 ;D

As if all of us watching this show and chatting about it in this thread wasn't Geekish enough? Hehehe...

Well 12 or 120- does any of us really care? As long the rest of the show is good, it doesn't matter.


----------



## niner domestic (19 Dec 2006)

Yeah well...I'm still bemoaning the fact I don't get a pocket protector for this show...so it can't be that geeky...lol


----------



## Trinity (19 Dec 2006)

CougarKing said:
			
		

> As if all of us watching this show and chatting about it in this thread wasn't Geekish enough? ...



nope... that's not really remotely geekish

Go to a star trek convention... or watch "Trekkers"http://www.trekdoc.com/

Then.. you will know what truly geeky is like.


----------



## JBP (20 Dec 2006)

CougarKing said:
			
		

> Private Joe,
> 
> It definitely says 120 on Wikipedia for the new series. 12 was the number of Battlestars in the Original Series.
> 
> ...




WHOA WHOA WHOA there tiger!... Correction: Couger! ... I would not have such an adverse reaction!... I just thought that's rather crazy... Considering the size, manpower and firepower of those!!! 120!!!.... That would be a wicked battle scene.... They should somehow have a flashback episode where we get to see that 30+battlestar fight with the Cylons!!! Whose up for a big can-o-whup ass anyone???.... 

Remember how boring De*p Sp*ce 9 was until the Dominion Wars??? ..... Big battles!!! Gotta have some! Enough of the drama and crying, I wanna see fights!
 >


----------



## CougarKing (20 Dec 2006)

I AGREE, Pte. Joe! MORE BATTLE SCENES!

But there was no big battle scene in the pilot mini-series between those other battlestars and the Cylon Fleet. BTW those 30 Battlestars were caught in space dock in th initial surprise attack, the other 88+ were with Admiral Nagala or scattered around the colonies. All you see are some broken up battlestars when Boomer and Helo pilot their Raptor toward Caprica in one of the mini-series episodes.

Galactica was alone on her way to decomissioning. Pegasus was in space dock at Pykon but escaped, as Admiral Cain stated in one of the later episodes in the current series. AUUGH! AUUGH!  :-X That's enough- I'm REEKING GEEKINESS to Mars by now!


----------



## Sheerin (20 Dec 2006)

sigh.  Time for me to show my true colours as a geek....



> That's because there was originally 12 Battlestars, not 120... 1 for each of the 12 colonies!





> Besides, Commander Adama said in the pilot mini-series that 30 battlestars were lost in the opening attack and that Admiral Nagala was gathering a fleet to counter the Cylons. There had to be around 120 battlestars in the new series for that statement to be true.



You are both correct.  During the mini we found out that there were twelve ships of the Galactica class built during the first Cylon war (with each representing one of the colonies).     This tidbit was given to us by Doral towards the very beginning of the miniseries.  Just listening to the part of the miniseries again, and it almost sounds like the galactica and her class were the first battlestar type ships made by the colonials... 
And later when Adama and Starbuck are talking in the CIC about the attack, Adama mentions that they've taken heavy losses and that 30 battlestars were destroyed in the first wave of the attack, Kara replies with "thats a quarter of the fleet".  

Of course we haven't found out if there are different classes of ships, or if they just refer to all colonial warships as battlestars...  

and holy christ, i'm a nerd.


As for the end of the series, I'll go with the Firefly hypothesis, as Firefly has already made an appearence in show - during the miniseries in the scene where Laura finds out about her breast cancer, you can see a Firefly ship fly past the window.

Okay bed time.


----------



## George Wallace (20 Dec 2006)

Now, everyone remember what Baltar did in the HQ back in Caprica.  He sabotaged the Defence Computers, allowing the Cylons access to all the Defence Codes and gave them the ability to override or destroy the systems on the new Vipers and Battlestars.  The Galactica was stripped and on the way to becoming a museum piece, and did not have any of the updated systems as were its' Vipers.  The Pegasus, was in Dry Dock and its' systems were off line at the time of the attack.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (20 Dec 2006)

Hey, I want a mechanical hoe too!

they should be army issue


----------



## gaspasser (20 Dec 2006)

Ok, I just watched it last night from tape.  Kind of a fizzle out if you ask me.  But opened a whole bunch of doors.   
    Starbuck and Apollo getting a little hot in the Raptor (memories of the old one coming in and it's...eeewwwww). So theres the on again off again sex story with them.   
     Athena (who in the original was Apollo's sister, big hair and tight costumes) finds out that her child is alive, from no other than herself.  Dr. Freud where are you?  Opens a new storyline of her and Helo going to find the baby on the base start.  
     The Eye of Jupiter theme can go a long way if they story it up right and don't blow it to smiterines come January .  Maybe go for a fifth season.  Just getting there would be the rest of this season's then hanging out on Earth for one more.  But it killed the original.
     Back to who's who in the zoo.  I now strongly believe Baltar is a Cylon but doesn't know it yet.  Hence his cerebral convos with Six/Caprica.  And somebody please tell me *WHY* he gets to sleep with D'Anna and Caprica???  And why Cylons need and do the sex thing?  Or is it appeasing the viewers who are looking for sex? 
   We now return you to your normal geekiness day.
 :blotto:


----------



## CougarKing (20 Dec 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Now, everyone remember what Baltar did in the HQ back in Caprica.  He sabotaged the Defence Computers, allowing the Cylons access to all the Defence Codes and gave them the ability to override or destroy the systems on the new Vipers and Battlestars.  The Galactica was stripped and on the way to becoming a museum piece, and did not have any of the updated systems as were its' Vipers.  The Pegasus, was in Dry Dock and its' systems were off line at the time of the attack.



George,

I think I already mentioned the condition of Galactica and Pegasus at the time of the Cylon attack in one my recent posts in this thread. But still about that part in the first season of the current seseries about the defense computers- wasn't Baltar exonerated of that when one Cylon copy of number six showed up with a doctored tape showing him sabotaging those computers?

Sheerin,



> As for the end of the series, I'll go with the Firefly hypothesis, as Firefly has already made an appearence in show - during the miniseries in the scene where Laura finds out about her breast cancer, you can see a Firefly ship fly past the window.



Well just because you see a cameo or appearance to another SciFi show doesn't mean it's a clue to how the series will end. BTW, if you notice any of the screenshots with Galactica and the civilian fleet, notice in the distance that the original Constitution-Class USS Enterprise of Captain Kirk is in the background- probably a model added for lack of other civilian ship models to add to the scene, or some sort of hiddden joke by the CGI person who made the scene. Hehe!

Oh know! I committed Blasphemy myself! AAAAHH!!! The Revenge of the Nerds is upon us!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rice0031 (20 Dec 2006)

Personally, I could stand some more ass-kickage this season. So far my favourite episode was the one where Galactica returned.


----------



## bcbarman (20 Dec 2006)

CougarKing said:
			
		

> Well just because you see a cameo or appearance to another SciFi show doesn't mean it's a clue to how the series will end. BTW, if you notice any of the screenshots with Galactica and the civilian fleet, notice in the distance that the original Constitution-Class USS Enterprise of Captain Kirk is in the background- probably a model added for lack of other civilian ship models to add to the scene, or some sort of hiddden joke by the CGI person who made the scene. Hehe!



That is too funny.  I worked as a bartender at the home of the guy that was in charge of CGI for the initial miniseries, can only assume that he is still doing it.  There was a big model of the Enterprise in his office, as well as a whole bunch of other sci-fi stuff.  

New challenge for Army.ca BSG fans, look for the Millennium Falcon, The Predator and an TIE fighter in the shows.  I distinctly remember seeing very detailed scale models in his house.  Will try to remember what else I saw, as well as his wife looked a lot like Boomer, she could be a double in one of the episodes.


----------------------------------------------------
0, this is Geek, request permission to leave net, over
0, permisson granted, over
Geek out.


----------



## Shamrock (20 Dec 2006)

The new BSG drinking game:
Take a drink every time a Canadian comes on screen.


----------



## gaspasser (20 Dec 2006)

Damm I'm drunk already...send in another 12 dear.
There's too many Canadians in the show.  Oh and they're usually the H-O-T ones.
 :blotto:
 :cheers:


----------



## niner domestic (20 Dec 2006)

Yup BYT, have to agree with you, Helo is one Yukon hottie.  (and to think, we went to the same highschool)


----------



## gaspasser (20 Dec 2006)

Well 9er, I didn't know that Tahmeh Plunket (I think that's who he is and (sp.)) was from the Yukon.
I was mainly talking about Park (Athena/Boomer), from Vancouver: and Caprica/Six, from Alberta.
Are there anymore Cdns in BSG?


----------



## gaspasser (20 Dec 2006)

0, this is BSG GEek. permission to enter net, over.
\

OK, just went online to IMDb for shytes and giggles.  MOST of the cast is from Canada.  Woohoo.
Col Tighe is fromj Kirkland Lake, of all places.  Geilen and Cally are from Vancouver.  Others from TO and Winnipeg.  I bet you most of the outside filming is done up here too!  
Geek, out.
\Gawd I can't believe I'm into this show so much.


----------



## niner domestic (20 Dec 2006)

Yup BYT, it's Tahmoh Penikett. We kind of watched him grow up in public as his dad was the premier of the territory.


----------



## gaspasser (20 Dec 2006)

/OIC kind of cool.  One of those 6 degree things.  I didn't know he was aboriginal.  Good for him.
 ;D

PS, sorry for the terrible spelling on the first post.  I was relying on memory.


----------



## gaspasser (20 Dec 2006)

Now I know I have too much time on my hands because I was looking for the Cylon smiley and went thru this thread from page one!  But to no avail, anyone have it or know how to make it...
I'll try  :cylon:


----------



## JBP (20 Dec 2006)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> 0, this is BSG GEek. permission to enter net, over.
> \
> 
> OK, just went online to IMDb for shytes and giggles.  MOST of the cast is from Canada.  Woohoo.
> ...




Well that explains why Col Tighe is an alcoholic!  ;D

Just kidding... Nice ... Cold... Place I bet!  :blotto:

I honestly didn't know there were any Canadians on the show, that's awesome, very fantastic. Does anyone know in fact if any of it is/was filmed in Canada etc? 

OBTW~ Anyone going to be watching that new Battlestar Galactica show, the drama about life before this whole Cylon obliterating-the-human-race happened? I imagine if that has any hunks of Canadian in it, might be some shots done in Toronto or Vancouver?!?... 

I'm just speculating... Hoping...  :-\


----------



## CrazyCanuck (20 Dec 2006)

It's all filmed in and around Vancouver, and by new show I take it you mean Caprica(think that's what it is)


----------



## niner domestic (20 Dec 2006)

You mean this one BYT?


----------



## sober_ruski (21 Dec 2006)

The show is done here in Vancouver. Caprica IS Vancouver  A lot of the forest scenes were prolly done by UBC.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (21 Dec 2006)

I think there's sites around that will actually show you locations in Vancouver where they filmed, such as the library being used as Caprica's museum


----------



## gaspasser (21 Dec 2006)

Thanks SB appreciate it.
Very cool that a major network show from the states is done here in Canada and you can see it.  Most times when they do something in Canada, they hide it and make it look like some US city.  Gives the little fuzzy feeling about being Canadian!!


----------



## Sheerin (21 Dec 2006)

Sorry for the hijack but ... 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=rJ3GJV205EU

Okay back to BSG.  I would have posted this in the Star Trek thread but apparently that was a waste of bandwidth... so what's this?


----------



## Trinity (21 Dec 2006)

Sheerin said:
			
		

> Sorry for the hijack but ...
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=rJ3GJV205EU
> 
> Okay back to BSG.  I would have posted this in the Star Trek thread but apparently that was a waste of bandwidth... so what's this?



A useful waste of bandwidth


----------



## niner domestic (21 Dec 2006)

This is a bonding experience...not a waste.  (and not to mention BSG has way more hotties M/F than ST ever did....I mean come on, Wesley? a hottie? *hrmphhhh*)


----------



## JAMJAM (21 Dec 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> A useful waste of bandwidth



bandwith wasters unite!  

Im so happy to have found a bsg thread!!!  I haven't read it because I'm paranoid about season 3 spoilers? Is it safe to read?  I don't have Space. Anyone know where I can get them whitout being #10678 in the queue, pleasepleaseplease pm me!


----------



## Trinity (21 Dec 2006)

www.tvtorrents.com


----------



## niner domestic (21 Dec 2006)

Trin: Have you bought shares in that site yet? LOL


----------



## Danjanou (21 Dec 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> A useful waste of bandwidth


----------



## rmacqueen (21 Dec 2006)

Seems to me that New Caprica was actually in the Kelowna area


----------



## sober_ruski (21 Dec 2006)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> Trin: Have you bought shares in that site yet? LOL



If he did, i'm about to bankrupt him. MAHUAHAHAHAHA

http://www.tv-links.co.uk/

Enjoy.


----------



## Sheerin (21 Dec 2006)

Personally i use http://btjunkie.org/ and if that doesn't work I go here http://home.quicknet.nl/qn/prive/romeria/bittorrentsites.htm

I originally started using Tvtorrents.com but I was banned after I accumulated negative 6 gig credit debt (yeah, i'm a bad p2p person!).

And Trinity, can you invite some people there so we can download without having to upload first?


----------



## Bert (21 Dec 2006)

http://www.xtvi.com/

Good site for TV series.


----------



## Trinity (21 Dec 2006)

Sheerin said:
			
		

> Personally i use http://btjunkie.org/ and if that doesn't work I go here http://home.quicknet.nl/qn/prive/romeria/bittorrentsites.htm
> 
> I originally started using Tvtorrents.com but I was banned after I accumulated negative 6 gig credit debt (yeah, i'm a bad p2p person!).
> 
> And Trinity, can you invite some people there so we can download without having to upload first?



Yeah... 

See.. I was there when there was NO min upload at first...

but i drove that account into the ground too  ;D

So I created a new account and then donated 2 dollars to the guy and you
get enough credits.  Just 1 dollar really is all you need.. and then keep your
UL/DL ratio up.. and you're fine


----------



## JAMJAM (21 Dec 2006)

Thank you boys . Gotta feed that addiction of mine!  I was thinking of indulging in a SG1 marathon ( way from the start... yhea I'm talking season 1 here... ) But seriously. I can't wait for season 3 to come out, I'm going crazy here!


----------



## rmacqueen (22 Dec 2006)

Checked out one of the links listed here and ended up watching half of the pilot.  Arggh, I think I am addicted


----------



## Shamrock (22 Dec 2006)

Welcome to your new support network.  Pocket protectors are available at cost.


----------



## Rice0031 (22 Dec 2006)

Also, I highly recommend isohunt. http://isohunt.com/


----------



## bcbarman (23 Dec 2006)

sober_ruski said:
			
		

> If he did, i'm about to bankrupt him. MAHUAHAHAHAHA
> 
> http://www.tv-links.co.uk/
> 
> Enjoy.



Thanks, you might have just stuck a crack pipe in my mouth, lit it and said "dont worry, the first one is free".  would have been less painful.

Severe addiction.  Can't eat, Can't sleep, must understand why the Pres is still alive, why Lee is fat and if I AM A FRACKING CYLON .

By your command...


----------



## sober_ruski (23 Dec 2006)

Check out show called Dexter. Kinda wicked, in a creepy way.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (23 Dec 2006)

Again, this is the BSG thread...


----------



## rmacqueen (24 Dec 2006)

Not good, hands shaking, mind reeling.  I forgot to turn the timer off on my satellite so it automatically changed channels to Space at 9 last night.  It was like a knife was thrust into my heart as I stared at the place where BSG should have been :crybaby:


----------



## sober_ruski (24 Dec 2006)

Psst
the first one http://www.tv-links.co.uk/Battlestar%20Galactica_links.html#Battlestar%20Galactica_3 is free  >


----------



## CougarKing (24 Dec 2006)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> Not good, hands shaking, mind reeling.  I forgot to turn the timer off on my satellite so it automatically changed channels to Space at 9 last night.  It was like a knife was thrust into my heart as I stared at the place where BSG should have been :crybaby:



Rmacqueen,

There was not supposed to be Battlestar Galactica that Saturday night! The half-season's ended for the holidays- the next episode won't start until January 21!

Happy Holidays!

Cougar


----------



## Trinity (24 Dec 2006)

Whoah...

this site has all the BSG...  streaming.. for free..  

No wait download?!?!?

This is sweet.


----------



## karl28 (24 Dec 2006)

sober_ruski  thanks for posting that link man no I can catch up to season 3 I have missed allot cause of work  ;D


----------



## sober_ruski (24 Dec 2006)

Here's the kicker.
It has EVERYTHING, not just BSG... and i do mean EVERYTHING there.


----------



## karl28 (24 Dec 2006)

sober_ruski  everything in SciFi I am going to have to do some searching in here man thanks again ;D


----------



## Trinity (24 Dec 2006)

sober_ruski said:
			
		

> Here's the kicker.
> It has EVERYTHING, not just BSG... and i do mean EVERYTHING there.



Really.. I looked..

does it have reno 911???


----------



## sober_ruski (24 Dec 2006)

tv-links is like... cocain

I present you with http://www.yourtvlinks.com/reno-911.html , heroin of tv links


----------



## Trinity (24 Dec 2006)

sweet

ok.. so i'm hijacking my own thread for a second...


There is only one season of Reno 911? wow.. that's surprising since
I didn't think it was that bad.  From the bits and pieces I've seen it was really funny.


um.. right BSG thread...

um..  tess is a cylon.


----------



## sober_ruski (24 Dec 2006)

I think Chiefs blanket is a cylon.


----------



## Yrys (24 Dec 2006)

small hijack :

WOOOT TO 

http://www.tv-links.co.uk/

end of small hijack  : )


----------



## JAMJAM (24 Dec 2006)

sober_ruski.... wow  8) I may never leave my computer again. ever.


----------



## Shamrock (24 Dec 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> There is only one season of Reno 911? wow.. that's surprising since



Season three is running now.  I have seasons one and two on DVD if you're ever passing through.


----------



## Yrys (1 Jan 2007)

I'm only at the beginningof the ninth episode of the first season,
but I'm wondering...

- Cylon detection :

These thinks are mostly biological, but they must have a part of some sort of metal, somewhere, right ?
(otherwise they would'nt be cylon, and they couldn't transmit their consciousness when the body of a copy
die, etc) (I guess it somewhere in the head). Why nobody try a metal detector or some sort of X-Ray
to find them ? 

- First copy of Six to die

At the beginning of the Pilot, a human is waiting for a Cylon to show up in the ''ambassady'' even 
if none was seen for 40 years. Why send Six over there to get blow up ? The human looking
Cylon must cost time, ressource and money to built. Why blow it up for a 5 minutes meeting ?
And why didn't the human registered anything in that place ? When you have powerful enemies,
should't you try to gather a max of informations?


----------



## gaspasser (1 Jan 2007)

Yrys has a great point. If the Cylons must have metal or electronics "somewhere" on their persons, why doesn't it show up on medical scans? :-\ 
 They can't be that GOOD at beng human and still remain Cylon>.
 :-\


----------



## JAMJAM (1 Jan 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> I'm only at the beginningof the ninth episode of the first season,
> but I'm wondering...
> 
> - Cylon detection :
> ...



Organic computers my friend. Who needs metal? MAYA II  evolved!



> - First copy of Six to die
> 
> At the beginning of the Pilot, a human is waiting for a Cylon to show up in the ''ambassady'' even
> if none was seen for 40 years. Why send Six over there to get blow up ? The human looking
> ...



A little like the Borgs, not as "collective" oriented but the idea that economy or money would even be an issue doesn't seem relevant. 
Be patient. Sometimes it takes a couple of seasons to get answers!


----------



## Rice0031 (2 Jan 2007)

/mini hi-jack:
tv links has all of red vs blue :O :O??? I'm in love
/end of hi-jack

BSG: I think maybe all the Cylons are really borg, and all the humans are really Corellians and all the... jeese I'm a nerd.


----------



## Trogdor (2 Jan 2007)

> BSG: I think maybe all the Cylons are really borg, and all the humans are really Corellians and all the... jeese I'm a nerd.



Man, ever since BSG the new series began I can't watch any Star Trek without thinking it is a cartoon or something.  This show rocks.
Cylons are wayyy cooler than the Borg.


----------



## JAMJAM (2 Jan 2007)

I have to say that one thing that bothers me about BSG is that the universe seems to be void of other races. Unless the cylons have already taken care of wiping all of them, I think it's a major flaw. I LOVE BSG but I respectfully disagree with you there Wolfe, no way does it even come close to Star Trek's fictional universe. 

But yhea! Cylons are definitly wayyy cool. I love Raiders the best!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (2 Jan 2007)

I like the idea there are no apparent aliens in BSG. IMO they were done to death in both Star Wars and Star Trek.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Jan 2007)

SPOILER ALERT

Episode 6 of Year III, has the Galactica and Fleet come across a Space Station, called B5, in a Temporal Distortion, on their trek to the planet Earth.


----------



## Yrys (2 Jan 2007)

Babylon 5 ?

Oh my god, where is that hottie, Marcus ?

/swooning over


----------



## JAMJAM (2 Jan 2007)

MORE SPOILER ALERT



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> SPOILER ALERT
> 
> Episode 6 of Year III, has the Galactica and Fleet come across a Space Station, called B5, in a Temporal Distortion, on their trek to the planet Earth.



I don't recall that. We're talking about the episode where Baltar start suspecting he might be a cylon, helps the cylons find earth and goes to the infected baseship. At the end of the episode Athena and Racetrack find the nebula and the dying baseship. Did I miss something? I don't remember anything about a Temporal Distortion ??? Maybe I watch it again...


----------



## JAMJAM (2 Jan 2007)

just a small hijack...

Marcus and Baltar need a haircut ;D


----------



## CougarKing (2 Jan 2007)

> A little like the Borgs, not as "collective" oriented but the idea that economy or money would even be an issue doesn't seem relevant.
> Be patient. Sometimes it takes a couple of seasons to get answers!





> [Episode 6 of Year III, has the Galactica and Fleet come across a Space Station, called B5, in a Temporal Distortion, on their trek to the planet Earth.






Great more allusions to Star Trek and Babylon 5. BLASPHEMY! BLASPHEMY!   ;D


----------



## Rice0031 (2 Jan 2007)

Wolfe117 said:
			
		

> Man, ever since BSG the new series began I can't watch any Star Trek without thinking it is a cartoon or something.  This show rocks.
> Cylons are wayyy cooler than the Borg.


I agree, I can't go back and watch ST without thinking that it is too corny or dumb or something or other. BSG has replaced ST for me 
I just hope it stays on the air long enough.


----------



## sober_ruski (2 Jan 2007)

ST is all doo-feely-goody. 

Also, why do you expect that every solar system suppose to have species advanced enough for space travel?


----------



## JBP (2 Jan 2007)

Something I've been thinking about...

If you take a look at the designs, interior and exterior of the ships and equipment in BSG, Alien(s), you see ships and equipment that appear to be designed for functionality, purpose, rugged. Most of it isn't pretty to say the least but it damn well gets the job done... 

What do you all envision our actual future to look like? Will our "space ships" be all clean, tidy, super-tricked out with every gizmo you can desire like in ST? Or would you imagine they'd be nitty-gritty like in BSG and the Alien series of movies?

I think in reality, it would be a ALOOONNNGGG time before we'd see all neat and tidy and spandexy in space like ST, and for a long time it'll be functional looking grotto style corridors... But then again, apparently the space station is super-spec clean right?...

What's your take folks?


----------



## rmacqueen (2 Jan 2007)

I always thought it was interesting that even the futuristic weapons are primitive compared to ST.  Nuclear missiles, way more realistic than photon torpedoes.   Yeah, BSG is way more down and dirty like you would expect a warship.


----------



## Trinity (2 Jan 2007)

I'm figuring

something between BSG and Space: Above and Beyond


----------



## Penny (2 Jan 2007)

R031 Pte Joe said:
			
		

> Will our "space ships" be all clean, tidy, super-tricked out with every gizmo you can desire like in ST? Or would you imagine they'd be nitty-gritty like in BSG and the Alien series of movies?



My 2 cents, I imagine the gritty look would be more likely on a ship of that size and with so many people on board. More so when I think of ventilation and confinement issues. But then "gritty" is always seems more believeable over "pretty". Dare I add the example of the movie The Matrix, where the first bubble-dream was too perfect and the people died because they couldn't believe it was real?

( OOPS. I'm curious to see the reaction to that, I just compared BSG to the Matrix, I am sooo in trouble now. .... )


----------



## JAMJAM (2 Jan 2007)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> I agree, I can't go back and watch ST without thinking that it is too corny or dumb or something or other. BSG has replaced ST for me
> I just hope it stays on the air long enough.



Star Trek dumb?? now THAT is blasphemy  ;D I could never denigrate Star Trek because of it's extraordinary imagination. Give me photon torpedoes and spandex!!!   

I think what's so appealing about BSG is that it's closer to home. It's realist and gritty and close to something we can actually believe could happen. It's like it's not even Sci-fi sometimes. 

CougarKing is right. They should not even be compared.



			
				sober_ruski said:
			
		

> Also, why do you expect that every solar system suppose to have species advanced enough for space travel?



I don't expect every solar system to have space traveling species. But like on New Caprica, a funny looking critter or a virus, or a poisonous plant capable of telepathically infect our minds would have been nice... ok maybe the last one would be a better fit for ST... but you know what I mean.


----------



## Trogdor (2 Jan 2007)

JAMJAM said:
			
		

> I have to say that one thing that bothers me about BSG is that the universe seems to be void of other races. Unless the cylons have already taken care of wiping all of them, I think it's a major flaw. I LOVE BSG but I respectfully disagree with you there Wolfe, no way does it even come close to Star Trek's fictional universe.
> 
> But yhea! Cylons are definitly wayyy cool. I love Raiders the best!



I would say that the apparent lack of sentient alien life and civilizations just illustrates how vast and empty our universe is.  I mean on Star Trek you've got thousands of alien races with their own civilizations and the only difference between them is a bump on their forehead or a extra nostril.  At least this way it gives the impression of being on a long lonely journey in the unknown.  Unlike voyager which seemed to always have some race to trade with or planet to take shore leave on.

What I like about BSG is its less fictional universe.  It's more gritty and harsh than Star Trek.  I mean you can't just raise shields or beam someone up.  But that's just my preference.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Jan 2007)

R031 Pte Joe said:
			
		

> If you take a look at the designs, interior and exterior of the ships and equipment in BSG, Alien(s), you see ships and equipment that appear to be designed for functionality, purpose, rugged. Most of it isn't pretty to say the least but it damn well gets the job done...
> 
> What do you all envision our actual future to look like? Will our "space ships" be all clean, tidy, super-tricked out with every gizmo you can desire like in ST? Or would you imagine they'd be nitty-gritty like in BSG and the Alien series of movies?
> 
> ...



You may want to revisit the movie "2001 - A Space Oddessy"  by Arthur C. Clarke.  At least it was a little bit realistic in the way that 'gravity' could be created.


----------



## JBP (2 Jan 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You may want to revisit the movie "2001 - A Space Oddessy"  by Arthur C. Clarke.  At least it was a little bit realistic in the way that 'gravity' could be created.



Thanks, seen it. That movie initially made me think... "So that's why the human race is such a mess!"... Then again, I was a lot younger. But I would be very curious to see how our 'hardware' would turn out in the future. Course, I suppose we are curious about that...


----------



## CrazyCanuck (2 Jan 2007)

Unfortunately the time machine hasn't been invented yet so any guesses would just be speculation which can be even more fun ;D


----------



## Bert (3 Jan 2007)

A few links to suggest BSG has technical, military, and science advisement.

http://en.battlestarwiki.org/wiki/Ron_Blecker ; Military
http://www.hollywoodnorthreport.com/documents/kg2005a.php ; Science
http://galactica-station.blogspot.com/2006/12/grazier-making-science-fiction-real.html

The "gravity" in 2001-ASO was simulated by centrifugal (and reactive) force caused by the
rotation of crew compartments.  The best example I can think of is the Babylon stations in B5 
series.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centrifugal

I suspect BSG follows the current astonomical view of the universe that the fermi paradox 
is real and that space is like a vast desert.

I suppose since the series SEEMS to follow the basic flow of the original BSG, some interaction
with other species is likely.  I just want to see more Cyclon girls.


----------



## Trinity (3 Jan 2007)

Bert said:
			
		

> A few links to suggest BSG has technical, military, and science advisement.
> 
> http://en.battlestarwiki.org/wiki/Ron_Blecker ; Military
> http://www.hollywoodnorthreport.com/documents/kg2005a.php ; Science
> ...



This is the only thing in your post that makes sense!  ;D


----------



## gaspasser (3 Jan 2007)

Bert said:
			
		

> A few links to suggest BSG has technical, military, and science advisement.
> 
> 
> The "gravity" in 2001-ASO was simulated by centrifugal (and reactive) force caused by the
> ...


----------



## Yrys (3 Jan 2007)

*MAJOR SPOILER ALERT* *MAJOR SPOILER ALERT* *MAJOR SPOILER ALERT* *MAJOR SPOILER ALERT* *MAJOR SPOILER ALERT*


[size=10pt][size=10pt][size=10pt]*MAJOR SPOILER ALERT*[/size][/size][/size]



> Plus d’informations sur les versions respectives hallucinatoires de Six et Baltar
> seront révélées, bien qu’il ne soit pas un Cylon. Cela concernerait par ailleurs plus
> un rapport amoureux. - Propos du scénariste Ronald D. Moore recueillis sur le site
> Pegasus Galaxy.com.



The scenarist Moore said that season 3 will reveal more of the hallucinations between Six and Baltar, 
EVEN if Baltar is not a Cylon. Its more because of their love (sex ?) affair.


----------



## JAMJAM (3 Jan 2007)

Bert said:
			
		

> I suspect BSG follows the current astonomical view of the universe that the fermi paradox
> is real and that space is like a vast desert.



I like that idea. 



> I just want to see more Cyclon girls.



Of course you do but, you boys already have some pretty hot models. When do girls get a smokin' model???


Anyone seem these http://static.flickr.com/56/144091563_171ae99d3a_m.jpg


----------



## gaspasser (3 Jan 2007)

Oh, there's been the gratuitous butt shot in the showers...Adama had his shirt off once....(Eww) 
Kara's hubby's butt (can't remember the name)
Hey, at least you girls get nekked butt, we guys get the rumour of nekkedness...


----------



## vonGarvin (3 Jan 2007)

sober_ruski said:
			
		

> ST is all doo-feely-goody.
> 
> Also, why do you expect that every solar system suppose to have species advanced enough for space travel?


WTF?  You obviously were NOT paying attention to the story lines, and instead were focused on 1960's television special effects!  SEVERAL planets were by-passed because they lacked interstellar travel technology HOWEVER, some had "observers" planted on them to study their development.  Remember the ST "Nazi" episode?  That was one such planet.  When the Enterprise approached, they were fired upon by a nuclear missile.  Their reaction was "WTF?  They are NOWHERE NEAR space travel, let alone nuclear weapons technology!"


BSG (the modern) is awesome.  ST is a different type of show, and other than the fact that space travel is involved, I see no other similarities.


----------



## vonGarvin (3 Jan 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You may want to revisit the movie "2001 - A Space Oddessy"  by Arthur C. Clarke.  At least it was a little bit realistic in the way that 'gravity' could be created.


Stanley Kubrick: forget him not.

2001: A Space Oddessy has THE BEST space special effects TO DATE, BAR NOTHING.  The Discovery had no gravity, less the exercise circuit, which wasn't really gravity, but centrifugal force.  Also, NOTHING makes sound in space, as seen (or rather, heard) in that very movie.
2010 is a different type of flick.  No comparison.

NOTE: to get the full effect of 2001, read the novel.


----------



## Jack O. (4 Jan 2007)

I rather enjoy 2001: A Space Oddessy, but apparently those type of movies/ theme are not good for "watching movies with the girlfriend" She couldn't grasp it. I was rather disappointed. You're correct about 2001 and 2010, no comparison.


----------



## Bert (4 Jan 2007)

People react differently to 2001.  Its been decades since I saw the movie or read the book.  The
movie is both impressive and obscure and I'd estimate most people never "get it".  Once you read 
2010 and 3001 and get the story-line, then the impact of the original movie is enhanced.

I agree 2001 has great effects.  The cinematograghy, story, acting, and direction all are a class on to 
their own.  However SFX only, in my opinion, the Babylon 5 series presented the best CGI space 
battle sequences.


----------



## bcbarman (5 Jan 2007)

About the shiny ST vs the grittier BSG, you can see that the Pegasus was a lot cleaner, had a newer feel and looked more like one of the new cruisers, sort of like comparing the HMCS Vancouver to the Protecteur, different eras and just newer stuff.  The other ships in the civvy fleet look very star trek.  Never figured out why the Cylons don't take over the civvy ships' computers, a controled ship is still a weapon.

As for the show, I saw a teaser for the next episode, it has the 5 cylon models that no one has seen yet, their faces covered with cloaks.  I am calling it now that one of the models is Dirk Benedict, the old Starbuck and Faceman from the A-team.

Personal prediction, heck, they will probably digitize Lorne Green in if they could, and he's been dead since the 80's


----------



## Yrys (5 Jan 2007)

bcbarman said:
			
		

> the Pegasus was a lot cleaner



With Admiral Nelena Cain, the staff certainly didn't have any choice !!!


----------



## JAMJAM (5 Jan 2007)

Ack!!!

[begin_mini_rant]
I hate it when they restrict the access to previews because of location... "Sorry, no previews for you 64.635.76.1" ( reminder: learn about ip spoofing! ) Well at least SciFi.com lets me access the site. Showtime... no access to the site at all. Does the CRTC need to pay rights or something to these people or is this just internal policies.
[end_of_rant]



Off to hunt for another source for BSG previews.  JUMP


----------



## Yrys (5 Jan 2007)

I will soon getting into BSG withdrawal...

I've watch season 1, read transcript of season 2 (wasn't getting the sound),
and now, on my last leg,  I just have the 11th episode of season 3 to watch  :crybaby: !

Anyone else with that addiction problem ?


----------



## rmacqueen (5 Jan 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Anyone else with that addiction problem ?


In this thread?  Nope, you are the only one ;D


----------



## RangerRay (8 Jan 2007)

I've satisfied my addiction by spending the last week watching my new DVD sets of Episodes 1, 2, and 2.5!  ;D


----------



## CougarKing (8 Jan 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

> I'm figuring
> 
> something between BSG and Space: Above and Beyond




Well I did mention earlier in the thread I was hoping the makers of the cancelled "Space and Above and Beyond Series"(SAAB) could use this as an excuse to revive their show, if Galactica finds an Earth with a highly advanced civilization instead of a present-day Earth (like in the third season installment of the Classic BSG series, Galactica: 1980?). I'd prefer a crossover with SAAB than with either Star Trek (BLASPHEMY ;D) or Stargate SG-1/Atlantis (BLASPHEMY >).


----------



## Yrys (8 Jan 2007)

I've been through all the BSG during the holiday, and I'm still not tired...



			
				CougarKing said:
			
		

> I'd prefer a crossover with SAAB than with either Star Trek (BLASPHEMY ;D) or Stargate SG-1/Atlantis (BLASPHEMY >).



I've watch some of SG Atlantis, and I'm already tired of their ''Wraith want to eats us all'' thing.
Not the same for me...

Is the 11th episode of the 3rd season the last one eared ? the one with Starbuck crashing in the 
valley andSam wanting to go in search of her, but Adamo against ?

WANT my BSG, MISS my BSG, NNNNNEEEEED my BSG  :crybaby:


----------



## sober_ruski (8 Jan 2007)

You only have to wait for ...2 more week    :crybaby:


----------



## gaspasser (8 Jan 2007)

tick-tick-tick-tick...aaarrrggghhh. 
Must have BattleStar! :crybaby:


----------



## vonGarvin (9 Jan 2007)

tick-tick-tick
YOU MUST GET A LIFE  



(just watch Star Trek, it's so much better, considering all the green women that Kirk picks up all the time)


----------



## gaspasser (9 Jan 2007)

Oh Herr Hauptmann, thou speaks to a Trekker.  I've seen all and every Star Trek show.  Can name the original episode in the first minute before the theme rolls.  
And if the meat is green, it's not edible. But then again, Jim Kirk...was...the stud of...the galaxy. All that good TV and social studies of the sixties.


----------



## vonGarvin (9 Jan 2007)

The thing that I hate about Star Trek (in later iterations) is how the Enterprise's "A" symbol (as seen in your post) somehow became the symbol for the Federation!  Remember when they came to other ships, those guys had stars, suns, other stuff as their "ships emblem?"  That always grinds my gears...


----------



## gaspasser (9 Jan 2007)

Hauptmann Scharlachrot said:
			
		

> The thing that I hate about Star Trek (in later iterations) is how the Enterprise's "A" symbol (as seen in your post) somehow became the symbol for the Federation!  Remember when they came to other ships, those guys had stars, suns, other stuff as their "ships emblem?"  That always grinds my gears...


Not quite the symbol for the Federaton but Starfleet.  The symbol for the Fed is along the lines of the U.N.
The "A" symbol is actually the warp signiature wave of energy output efficiency vs thrust.  (or close enough explanation)
Oh god, I just geeked myself.
 ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (9 Jan 2007)

Yes, Starfleet, NOT federation.  But, still, you know what I mean, right?  ;D


----------



## gaspasser (9 Jan 2007)

--hijack--
Yes, in ST: TOS, each ship had it's own steller crest in the "A". The "A" still stood as a mark of Starfleet. They turfed the mini crest in ST:TNG with the broach-like communicators.
End hijack
More geeked out stuff.
 ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (9 Jan 2007)

[hijack continues...]
I think in Star Trek: the Movie that the switch had been made.  Remember, Reverend Camden from "Seventh Heaven" was in that and melded with Persis Khambatta, that bald chick.
[/hijack]


----------



## CougarKing (9 Jan 2007)

THIS IS A BSG THREAD! PEOPLE! BLASPHEMY TO ALL OF YOU FOR ALL YOU TREKKIE SYMPATHIZERS!!!!! :crybaby: > 

Kidding aside, can we please stick to the topic?


----------



## Jack O. (9 Jan 2007)

(Hijack, apologies) I loved the one on today, where Spock fights Kirk for the woman on Vulcan.


And yes I also miss BSG.


----------



## CougarKing (9 Jan 2007)

ALRIGHT THAT'S IT!

The ff. people are Cylons:

-BYT Driver
-Hauptmann Scharlachot 
-Jack O.

Enough of BALD Star Trek Captains like Picard and Sisko, and BALD Androids like the one in Star Trek the motion picture! Colonel Tigh beats them all!

(EVIL LAUGH) MUAHAHAHHAAHA!


----------



## gaspasser (9 Jan 2007)

Jack O. said:
			
		

> (Hijack, apologies) I loved the one on today, where Spock fights Kirk for the woman on Vulcan.
> 
> 
> And yes I also miss BSG.


Aah, "Amok Time"...and I didn't watch ANY TV today...
geek off...


----------



## gaspasser (9 Jan 2007)

CougarKing said:
			
		

> Enough of BALD Star Trek Captains like Picard and Sisko, and BALD Androids like the one in Star Trek the motion picture! Colonel Tigh beats them all!
> 
> (EVIL LAUGH) MUAHAHAHHAAHA!



She wasn't an andriod.  She was Deltan. (high levels of female sex pheromones!) At least the ST baldies weren't alcoholics.  
Strange how with the absence of BSG, we all end up going back to the beginning of main stream Sci-fi on tv. 

Would we like to see a bald Caprica or D'Anna?


----------



## CougarKing (9 Jan 2007)

BALD CAPRICA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gaspasser (9 Jan 2007)

Sooner or later we're going to see the whole 12, and I'm sure there will be one that is folically challenged.   ;D
As far as the ratio of males to female cylons go, there are probably more fems because of the need to procreat.  One male can impregnate many fems.  I think there was a novel or short story by Azimov about that very theme.
Now, who can speculate as to who will recover the Star (whatever) of Jupiter and make the trek to Earth?  Or will they share the info and live happily ever after on thier little trek thru the stars.  (ooopp, another little hijack)  :


----------



## CougarKing (9 Jan 2007)

It's the Eye of Jupiter. Now Geek off. hehehe.


----------



## gaspasser (9 Jan 2007)

Eye? Star?  Same sort of thing in the big picture and the grande scheme of things.
There's a lot of mini stories and subplots to hang off of here.


----------



## CougarKing (9 Jan 2007)

OH WELL....

SO SAY WE ALL!!!! ;D


----------



## CougarKing (13 Jan 2007)

Season 3.5 Previews for the next installment of Battlestar Galactica series:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqTmqG1HICo

The teaser voice over: "This season...One Will Die...One Will Realize They are a Cylon...and One will find a Earth".

My guesses:

Either Lt. Dualla or Baltar will die

Either Lt. Dualla or Baltar will be a Cylon

Admiral Adama, Lt. Helo, Major Apollo or Chief Tirol will find Earth

Any thoughts people?

BTW, here' a second preview regarding Lee Adama/Apollo, "Dee" Dualla and Kara Thrace/Starbuck

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVBKHZ5V4g4&NR


----------



## Trinity (13 Jan 2007)

Why does that second commercial feel like I'm
watching a tv show like the OC or 90210????

Definitely not the BSG feel that we're used to.


ok

Baltar = cylon

Athena = finds earth

Caprica 6 - dies with no resurrection


----------



## George Wallace (13 Jan 2007)

Who will die?  Not a Canadian Actor, out looking for a major role in another Series/Film......Possibly a 'non-hasbeen' Foreign Actor.

Who will be a Cylon?  Not Adama or Apollo......maybe Starbuck......where did she get the genes to fly a Raider? and selected to be a 'Mom' but no Child.....like Cylons.

Who will find Earth or a Earth?  Why the Pres of course......as per 'the Proficy'.


----------



## gaspasser (13 Jan 2007)

Looking...looking...I can see something thru the mist...yess...yess....oh crystal ball tell me what I want to know..


Baltar=Cylon (or at least lucky Cylon Boy Toy)
Kara Thrace=No longer with us after her crash on the Algea planet.
Chief helps find Earth.
I strongly believe that no Canadian will be thrown off the show.


----------



## CougarKing (13 Jan 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Who will be a Cylon?  Not Adama or Apollo......maybe Starbuck......where did she get the genes to fly a Raider? and selected to be a 'Mom' but no Child.....like Cylons.



George, 

If that were true of Starbuck, then that means that that formerly MIA/POW veteran pilot "Bulldog" from Adama's old battlestar "Valkyrie" command must also be a Cylon since he was able to fly a Cylon Raider too. But the Doctor was able to use the Cylon detector on Bulldog and found out that he wasn't a Cylon. That thus makes more unlikely that Kara just had the particular genes to fly the downed Raider in Season 1.

Just pointing out another detail the Geekish way.

 ;D

But I don't doubt the possibility that Starbuck may also be a Cylon in a shocking surprise twist in the series.


----------



## Trinity (13 Jan 2007)

Also, if she was a cylon, they cylons would have known and not try to 
enslave her for at the baby factory or on the planet during the occupation.

Because cylons can not reproduce with cylons but can with humans.


----------



## gaspasser (13 Jan 2007)

Good point, someone almost had me convinced that Kara was a Cylon.  But I still think she's not going to make the crash landing.
Ho hum, waiting for next frakking sunday night...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Oh and according to everyone here...I AM a Cylon.  >


----------



## Yrys (14 Jan 2007)

Wouldn't Starbuck has less 'emotional problems'' to be with the man that she love
if she was a Cylon ?

Sharon/Boomer and Caprica don't have that kind of problem...


----------



## CrazyCanuck (14 Jan 2007)

CougarKing said:
			
		

> George,
> 
> If that were true of Starbuck, then that means that that formerly MIA/POW veteran pilot "Bulldog" from Adama's old battlestar "Valkyrie" command must also be a Cylon since he was able to fly a Cylon Raider too. But the Doctor was able to use the Cylon detector on Bulldog and found out that he wasn't a Cylon. That thus makes more unlikely that Kara just had the particular genes to fly the downed Raider in Season 1.
> 
> ...



Wait a minute, when have gene's ever been a part of flying raiders? The controls are mechanical, I think you guys are getting this confused with the "Puddle Jumpers" on Stargate.


----------



## sober_ruski (14 Jan 2007)

President is a cylon. How else can you explain her "visions" and communications in her dreams with that cylon they airlock'd?


----------



## CougarKing (14 Jan 2007)

sober_ruski said:
			
		

> President is a cylon. How else can you explain her "visions" and communications in her dreams with that cylon they airlock'd?



Come on, but she had cancer then! Would the Cylons have cancer? You're not gonna convince me that there are several thousand Laura Roslins walking in some base ship- all with cancer. Baltar HAS MORE visions than Laura Roslin. I think has to be Baltar.



> Wait a minute, when have gene's ever been a part of flying raiders? The controls are mechanical, I think you guys are getting this confused with the "Puddle Jumpers" on Stargate



BOATER!

You've commited BLASPHEMY AS WELL! BLASPHEMY! (for watching too much Stargate Atlantis)



PS- the controls on the Raider are organic, if you noticed the episode in Season 1 where Starbuck was stranded on a gas giant with a crashed raider as well.


----------



## rmacqueen (14 Jan 2007)

Does it make you a geek when you start to critique the previews?  I like the ones on space better, which I stop everything to watch when they come on.(the show better come back on soon, I am getting pathetic)


----------



## CougarKing (14 Jan 2007)

RMACQUEEN,

Alright, you really WANT to see a PREVIEW then, try this one for size:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRsEBZCS6po&NR

I hope all of you have a sense of humor and take this in stride. Hehehehehe...

Now geek off...


----------



## Trinity (14 Jan 2007)

sober_ruski said:
			
		

> President is a cylon. How else can you explain her "visions" and communications in her dreams with that cylon they airlock'd?



Somewhere in this thread (taken from wikipedia)

are the criteria for cylons.....

One of them is you cannot have been alive during the first Cylon wars.  That rules out the president.


----------



## gaspasser (14 Jan 2007)

CougarKing said:
			
		

> RMACQUEEN,
> 
> Alright, you really WANT to see a PREVIEW then, try this one for size:
> 
> ...



Okay, now that I've had my monthly fix of BSG...I saw it twice to make up for four weeks without!
I will now comment on the short video: someone has way too much time on their hands and is very good at mpeg splicing.  Well done with keeping the sond bites on topic and coming up with a "very believable" storyline.
BYTD Out


----------



## niner domestic (15 Jan 2007)

I had my one hour fix earlier tonight. Only 7 more sleeps until the show starts again...


----------



## gaspasser (15 Jan 2007)

Sssh, quiet, I had to tape it.  Even if it's just "behind the scenes" show.  
nier, cool smilie...want one...totally better then all the others I 've seen...consider it snagged.... ;D


----------



## ThainC (16 Jan 2007)

With BSG coming back soon, and with all that talk of the USAF Sergeant that posed in Playboy, I just thought I'd pass it along that Tricia Helfer (Number Six) has also done a Playboy spread now.  It's even got a little caption about it on the BSG Website.

Cheers.


----------



## sober_ruski (16 Jan 2007)

Or just watch the KY jelly part on an un-rated Old School DVD  :blotto:


----------



## George Wallace (16 Jan 2007)

ThainC said:
			
		

> With BSG coming back soon, and with all that talk of the USAF Sergeant that posed in Playboy, I just thought I'd pass it along that Tricia Helfer (Number Six) has also done a Playboy spread now.  It's even got a little caption about it on the BSG Website.
> 
> Cheers.



I suppose you never saw the title of the magazine that she is holding in her shoot........the one that has BattleStar Galactica and Tricia Helfer prominently displayed......


----------



## ThainC (16 Jan 2007)

No, I didn't actually.


----------



## CougarKing (16 Jan 2007)

More Season 3.5 Previews for the BSG-deprived:  ;D

Athena and Helo-focused preview
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_N23FPx7BjM

Lee vs. Anders-focused preview
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whRSCrmIlvY

Athena-focused preview
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wOxK6W49dk

Cylon Human Number 3-focused preview
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UtyT3aSbis

General Preview
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jIdlHa9I_4

Perhaps this can provide more clues to those who are already discussing the possible story outcomes in the next segment.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (16 Jan 2007)

This is going back a few pages but for all those who think Starbuck will die in that crash take a look at the preview on scifi.com. Show's her back on Galactica's flightdeck.


----------



## niner domestic (16 Jan 2007)

I'm still stuck on the prophesy that a "dying leader will lead them to earth".  Now, does that mean it has to be a human leader? If it doesn't, then D'Anna (cylon leader of sorts) could very well be the one character that is going to find earth, die and is a cylon..I mean the character is terminating herself daily and resurrecting herself (something quite frowned upon judging by Caprica's reaction).


----------



## CougarKing (16 Jan 2007)

Notice in the last preview/General preview I posted, Starbuck says "It's as if my destiny has already been written"- I think that's a good indication she may be a Cylon and those who bet she may be one may just get their money.


----------



## gaspasser (16 Jan 2007)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> I'm still stuck on the prophesy that a "dying leader will lead them to earth".   Now, does that mean it has to be a human leader? If it doesn't, then D'Anna (cylon leader of sorts) could very well be the one character that is going to find earth, die and is a cylon..I mean the character is terminating herself daily and resurrecting herself (something quite frowned upon judging by Caprica's reaction).


I don't think so.  Laura was originally diagnosed with cancer, and dying from it.  Until she was cured by cylon blood.  Could it be that Laura is now partially Cylon??  She was/is the leader of the humans.  I can't see the Cylons and Humans coming together in a pact to find Earth.  The show would be over.  More action, more intrigue, more mystery about who a Cylon.


----------



## niner domestic (16 Jan 2007)

BYT, here are some BSG smilies...

http://www.colonialfleets.com/forums/misc.php?do=showsmilies My fav is:


----------



## gaspasser (17 Jan 2007)

Those are awesome! I even snagged one from Space 1999, very old show. 




Gawd, we're geeks!


----------



## Trinity (17 Jan 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> I don't think so.  Laura was originally diagnosed with cancer, and dying from it.  Until she was cured by cylon blood.



I dunno.....

She has cylon blood in her now.... does that make her a Cylon?  ;D   jk


BTW...  I'm changing my mind.  Dee is a cylon.

She's dated who.. Billy - aid to the president.
Married - Apollo - had his own battlestar and son of the leader

She's putting herself in bed with people that can help influence decisions.


----------



## niner domestic (17 Jan 2007)

But, the prophesies say, the it is a dying leader.  Roslin isn't dying anymore and she didn't find Earth, just Kobol (Ok and she didn't really find Kobol on her own either).  D'Anna on the other hand, is offing herself daily so it could be construed that she is in deed a dying leader... (of sorts) On some of the BSG forums, there is talk of Lucy Lawless finishing up this year's show and moving on - so having her continue her addiction to offing herself in the pursuit of enlightenment would be an awesome plot twist that her enlightenment is that, death is the enlightenment and not resurrection - I think it will be accomplished by her heading out on a recce to find Earth and not being close enough to download to the resurrection ship.  She finds Earth (and maybe battles out with Starbuck or Apollo) but dies before she can tell the other cylons and since she's really dead, they can't find it.


----------



## rmacqueen (17 Jan 2007)

Hmmm, maybe we'll discover that the cylon blood is slowly turning Roslin into a cylon ;D


----------



## CougarKing (18 Jan 2007)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> Hmmm, maybe we'll discover that the cylon blood is slowly turning Roslin into a cylon ;D



From Athena's baby you mean? That could be credible possibility if you come to think about it...but those with medical backgrounds might disagree on how it might be possible.


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Jan 2007)

CougarKing said:
			
		

> From Athena's baby you mean? That could be credible possibility if you come to think about it...but those with medical backgrounds might disagree on how it might be possible.


and scientists may disagree on how faster than light speed is impossible.  Maybe Cylon blood has some sort of reverse-virus thingy to flood UP the umbilical cord into the "host"?


----------



## CrazyCanuck (18 Jan 2007)

Hauptmann Scharlachrot said:
			
		

> Maybe Cylon blood has some sort of reverse-virus thingy to flood UP the umbilical cord into the "host"?



Well didn't Athena avoid that disease because her baby was half human and gave her the immunity to it? That may give credit to your theory.


----------



## RangerRay (18 Jan 2007)

I'm sure the odd rank structure on the Colonial Fleet hasn't gone unnoticed around here...and odd mix of naval and army/airforce ranks.

Specialist
Petty Officer
Sergeant
Chief Petty Officer
Lieutenant
Captain
Major
Colonel
Commander
Admiral


----------



## niner domestic (18 Jan 2007)

I worked with the RN, RMs and RAF so hearing a mismatch of ranks and titles didn't seem out of the ordinary.  I quite often heard the rank of Sgt and CPO used in addressing an RM or a RN personnel or Colonel and Admiral for an RAF and RN personnel all on the same establishment.  One has to have a tad bit of suspension of disbelief with the show as it doesn't purport itself to be an historically correct documentary.  However, with the plot so far, the military survivors of the cylon nuke attack appear to be a mismatch of service personnel but they have followed the RN and USN's traditions to have a Marine unit onboard which could account for the mismatch.


----------



## sober_ruski (18 Jan 2007)

In one of the previews it said that Athena's daughter "is getting worse". Could SHE be the leader of both toasters and humans? How's that for a speculation.


----------



## CougarKing (18 Jan 2007)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> I'm sure the odd rank structure on the Colonial Fleet hasn't gone unnoticed around here...and odd mix of naval and army/airforce ranks.
> 
> Specialist
> Petty Officer
> ...



Ranger Ray,

You missed one of the BSG ranks. Notice in Episode 6 of Season 2.5 titled "Sacrifice" in the hostage situation aboard the "Cloud 9" Liner, that Starbuck addresses one of the Colonial Marines in civvies as "Gunny" which means they also have the rank of "Gunnery Sergeant" in their version of the marines.

Still, as Niner said, we gotta suspend a sense "historical accuracy" since all the details in the show are fiction and thus arbitrarily decided by the screenwriters.


----------



## RangerRay (18 Jan 2007)

Thanks.  I forgot about the Gunny.  Now that is an obvious "marine" rank...  ;D

Of course, being from a completely different part of the galaxy would explain the different rank structure,  ;D  but I thought I would throw it out there for BSG discussion.  I just noticed how funny it was to have a "colonel" as a ship's XO and subordinate to a commander, wheras a colonel would be equal to a captain in naval parlance.  Or a commander would be equal to a lieutenant colonel, but I have not heard of anyone formally refer to Col. Ty as "Lieutenant Colonel Ty".

Ah, maybe it's best we don't discuss this!


----------



## gaspasser (18 Jan 2007)

It's just the way the Universal Translator transmutated thier words for thier rank structure into our language so that we can understand it better in our terms.  Simple? :


----------



## Colin Parkinson (18 Jan 2007)

I am still waiting for the day when SG-1 meets the Cylons who are battling the Borg while the Wraith are trying to figure out how to make the blood sucked out of a Vulcan taste better. Col O’Neil gets saved by Capt Picard, who in turn has *** saved from the Peacekeepers by Andromeda, FarScape lads show up looking for a cushy gig. Meanwhile the Moon pushed out of orbit by nuclear explosion was threatening Deep space 9 where the crew there used it to plug the wormhole, after sending all the delics through to conquer the Dominion. 
Elsewhere in the Galaxy puppets in zippy 1970’s outfits are battling Muppets for control of a insignificant plant ruled by a beer drinking robot, whole had been booted off of Earth by MIB for selling the game Asteroid as the secret defense of Earth to the Martians. The Martians were about to invade earth to steal our women until they started receive the Martha Stewart show, Rosie O’Donnell and Jerry Springer, after which they all decided to become gay and will die of in a couple of generations.    ;D


----------



## Burrows (18 Jan 2007)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I am still waiting for the day when SG-1 meets the Cylons who are battling the Borg while the Wraith are trying to figure out how to make the blood sucked out of a Vulcan taste better. Col O’Neil gets saved by Capt Picard, who in turn has *** saved from the Peacekeepers by Andromeda, FarScape lads show up looking for a cushy gig. Meanwhile the Moon pushed out of orbit by nuclear explosion was threatening Deep space 9 where the crew there used it to plug the wormhole, after sending all the delics through to conquer the Dominion.
> Elsewhere in the Galaxy puppets in zippy 1970’s outfits are battling Muppets for control of a insignificant plant ruled by a beer drinking robot, whole had been booted off of Earth by MIB for selling the game Asteroid as the secret defense of Earth to the Martians. The Martians were about to invade earth to steal our women until they started receive the Martha Stewart show, Rosie O’Donnell and Jerry Springer, after which they all decided to become gay and will die of in a couple of generations.    ;D


And I suppose Michael Moore will direct that episode?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (18 Jan 2007)

That depends, if the resurrection ship was close enough when he blew himself up in the Team America HQ, one hopes the resurrection ship was elsewhere.  ;D


----------



## CougarKing (18 Jan 2007)

[quote author=Colin P ]I am still waiting for the day when SG-1 meets the Cylons who are battling the Borg while the Wraith are trying to figure out how to make the blood sucked out of a Vulcan taste better. Col O’Neil gets saved by Capt Picard, who in turn has *** saved from the Peacekeepers by Andromeda, FarScape lads show up looking for a cushy gig. Meanwhile the Moon pushed out of orbit by nuclear explosion was threatening Deep space 9 where the crew there used it to plug the wormhole, after sending all the delics through to conquer the Dominion. 
Elsewhere in the Galaxy puppets in zippy 1970’s outfits are battling Muppets for control of a insignificant plant ruled by a beer drinking robot, whole had been booted off of Earth by MIB for selling the game Asteroid as the secret defense of Earth to the Martians. The Martians were about to invade earth to steal our women until they started receive the Martha Stewart show, Rosie O’Donnell and Jerry Springer, after which they all decided to become gay and will die of in a couple of generations.    

[/quote]




> And I suppose Michael Moore will direct that episode?





> That depends, if the resurrection ship was close enough when he blew himself up in the Team America HQ, one hopes the resurrection ship was elsewhere.




BLASPHEMY! BLASPHEMY! BLASPHEMERS, SUFFER THE CONSEQUENCES! ;D  :-X 
(Maybe Trinity's right, maybe this little thread is getting out of hand when he said "it was spiralling downward". Hehe...) Oh well...


----------



## gaspasser (18 Jan 2007)

Like a very large dry wall screw, this thread has spiraled in.
Mind you, that blurp story line encompassing all the Sci-fi shows was most interesting.
But he forgot to add that Dr. Who shows up and saves them all with his laser light screw driver with multi attachments for saving the universe.


 ;D
Be nice people, it's all in fun for fun. ;D


----------



## George Wallace (18 Jan 2007)

I guess you missed the key part about the Dylics.


----------



## gaspasser (18 Jan 2007)

Ooops, okay, that's where they came from.  I haven't seen Dr. Who in years.  But it's still a good story for story sakes.


 :


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Jan 2007)

When they get close to Earth, SID will pick them up, allowing Colonel White to deploy Angel flight, defeating them all, just in time for CAPTAIN SCARLET to emerge from his death match with Captain Black, ready to make it with Harmony Angel.


----------



## sober_ruski (18 Jan 2007)

You forgot Firefly.... how could you?!


----------



## CougarKing (19 Jan 2007)

Alrighty THEN! Might as well join you BLASPHEMERS!



Then Dr. Who falls in love with Dr. Phlox on the Enteprise then they come to San Francisco which is then NUKED by a Cylon base ship that has been assimilated by the Borg. The Borg base ship is then taken down by the Justice League who are then forced to fight the Sentinels sent by a wary Pentagon. They are saved by the X-men and they all gather in a room with a bald guy named Morpheus on a couch that offers each of them a "red pill" and a "blue pill". They all take the red pill and they wake up in a temple full of eggs with spiders that pop out...some of them are taken down and infested then their chests are split open by chest bursters which later turn into huge acid-licking aliens. Then the Predators come to kill the rest but have a fight with the Colonial Marines who frack the the hell out of the predators...

Anyone care to continue this yarn?


 ^-^


----------



## gaspasser (19 Jan 2007)

Someone should take all the mini-stories, add some more gravy to it and sell it as a novel and send the proceeds to Army.ca so that we can all be subscribers for free.  But that would require the Thunderbirds to chirp in with their two cents worth and five neat-o undrerwaterskyspacecargo ships.
FAB!
And I'm sure we could get Marina to pose semi-nude for Playstring monthly.

Crumbs! I ran out of sci-fi personaes...


----------



## Yrys (19 Jan 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caprica_%28TV_series%29



> Caprica
> 
> Main article: Caprica (TV series)
> 
> Caprica is an upcoming television series described as "television's first science fiction family saga," based on the fictional universe of Battlestar Galactica and set on the fictional planet Caprica, around fifty years before the events depicted in the 2004 re-imagined series. It will tell the story of how the Cylons are researched and built, ultimately leading to the Cylon War. It will revolve around two families, the Adamas and the Graystones.



Anyone know about that?


----------



## JAMJAM (19 Jan 2007)

prequel!!! whoohoo  ;D

I'm heading for BMQ on Sunday  ;D ;D ;D - 

BUT

I'm gonna miss BSG  :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:


----------



## rmacqueen (19 Jan 2007)

Came across this at http://www.geekmonthly.com/news/2006/12/28/galactica-direct-to-video-movie-set-to-launch/



> Despite declining ratings for Battlestar Galactica on SciFi Channel, nearly universal critical acclaim along with robust DVD sales have led Universal Home Video to consider greenlighting a Battlestar Galactica direct-to-video telefilm, which will presumably air on The SciFi Channel, after debuting on home video, sources tell Geek. If it goes forward, the two hour telefilm will shoot in March during the series hiatus and prior to the commencement of production on the series fourth season in June. While there is no story for the telefilm at present, plans are afoot to come up with a screenplay that doesn’t step on existing continuity for the series, but utilizes most of its existing sets. *There is also speculation the telefilm will somehow tie into the mythology for the Galactica spin-off series, Caprica, which has not been officially greenlit by SciFi Channel.*


----------



## Colin Parkinson (19 Jan 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Someone should take all the mini-stories, add some more gravy to it and sell it as a novel and send the proceeds to Army.ca so that we can all be subscribers for free.  But that would require the Thunderbirds to chirp in with their two cents worth and five neat-o undrerwaterskyspacecargo ships.
> FAB!
> And I'm sure we could get Marina to pose semi-nude for Playstring monthly.
> 
> Crumbs! I ran out of sci-fi personaes...



There is a whole genre of Russian Sci-fi that hasn't been touched and no one has yet mention people popping out of pods. I am waiting for a Bollywood version of sci-fi where the Star wars clones break out in perfect choreographed dance routines. At least if Bollywood does some re-makes we will get much more gratuitous violence and some very hot babes.


----------



## rmacqueen (19 Jan 2007)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I am still waiting for the day when SG-1 meets the Cylons who are battling the Borg while the Wraith are trying to figure out how to make the blood sucked out of a Vulcan taste better. Col O’Neil gets saved by Capt Picard, who in turn has *** saved from the Peacekeepers by Andromeda, FarScape lads show up looking for a cushy gig. Meanwhile the Moon pushed out of orbit by nuclear explosion was threatening Deep space 9 where the crew there used it to plug the wormhole, after sending all the delics through to conquer the Dominion.
> Elsewhere in the Galaxy puppets in zippy 1970’s outfits are battling Muppets for control of a insignificant plant ruled by a beer drinking robot, whole had been booted off of Earth by MIB for selling the game Asteroid as the secret defense of Earth to the Martians. The Martians were about to invade earth to steal our women until they started receive the Martha Stewart show, Rosie O’Donnell and Jerry Springer, after which they all decided to become gay and will die of in a couple of generations.    ;D



Check this out then http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wb6LWk1-tDc


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (19 Jan 2007)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I am still waiting for the day when SG-1 meets the Cylons who are battling the Borg while the Wraith are trying to figure out how to make the blood sucked out of a Vulcan taste better. Col O’Neil gets saved by Capt Picard, who in turn has *** saved from the Peacekeepers by Andromeda, FarScape lads show up looking for a cushy gig. Meanwhile the Moon pushed out of orbit by nuclear explosion was threatening Deep space 9 where the crew there used it to plug the wormhole, after sending all the delics through to conquer the Dominion.
> Elsewhere in the Galaxy puppets in zippy 1970’s outfits are battling Muppets for control of a insignificant plant ruled by a beer drinking robot, whole had been booted off of Earth by MIB for selling the game Asteroid as the secret defense of Earth to the Martians. The Martians were about to invade earth to steal our women until they started receive the Martha Stewart show, Rosie O’Donnell and Jerry Springer, after which they all decided to become gay and will die of in a couple of generations.    ;D



LOL you are behind the times.....Col Oneil is Gen oniel and SG1 is led by Col Mitchell...sheesh lol


----------



## Shamrock (19 Jan 2007)

I think you lot have filled your pocket protectors.

Am I the only one that seems to think no contest between any and the Star Wars genre?

Resources, technology, manpower aside... they have the Force.  Imagine telling the Cylons, "This isn't the Battlestar you're looking for."

Or suing the Borg for copyright infringement?

Or subjecting a vulcan to sitting in a room with Jar Jar Binks.


----------



## Yrys (19 Jan 2007)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Or subjecting a vulcan to sitting in a room with Jar Jar Binks.



Please, PLEASE, let me see !


----------



## rmacqueen (20 Jan 2007)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Or subjecting a vulcan to sitting in a room with Jar Jar Binks.


I think that sort of behaviour has been covered in the torture thread ;D


----------



## niner domestic (20 Jan 2007)

All right...no more fraking around...it's less than 24 hours and the show will be on again. So, ante up on who is the cylon(s), who is the dead guy and who ends up being able to read a map.  

My guesses:

Cylon(s): Doc, Dee, Anders, Chief, some guy in a red shirt and some guy with a pointy head (who could also being wearing a red shirt)
Dead Guy: D'Anna and Chief 
Map Reading Guy (and person who can ask directions): Caprica Six


----------



## CrazyCanuck (22 Jan 2007)

Well it's back ;D

After seeing that episode and the preview of the next one, my bet for dead guy is Baltar. As for the episode itself, pretty good all around, nice MP-7's with Elcans, but I did think the ending was a bit rushed, the rescue part and all.


----------



## Trinity (22 Jan 2007)

WAY too rushed.

Baltar to die?  Seems like the logical choice at this time... but would
the writers really tip us off?? Could be a tactical diversion to fool us. 

OK.. Lucy's character saw the 5 cylons and apologized to one. 
Which HUMAN characters has she met in person?  That would
greatly reduce our choices for who's the newest cylon.


Speaking of which... I guess she's off the show now?


----------



## niner domestic (22 Jan 2007)

and very dead.. they boxed her


----------



## rmacqueen (22 Jan 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

> OK.. Lucy's character saw the 5 cylons and apologized to one.
> Which HUMAN characters has she met in person?  That would
> greatly reduce our choices for who's the newest cylon.



Time to download and re-watch all the ones with her in it


----------



## CrazyCanuck (22 Jan 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

> ...OK.. Lucy's character saw the 5 cylons and apologized to one.
> Which HUMAN characters has she met in person?  That would
> greatly reduce our choices for who's the newest cylon.



Did she kill anybody back in the first few episodes where they were on the planet? If she did they could be good candidates.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (22 Jan 2007)

My gut reaction says Gaeta...  he was on the staff all occupation.


----------



## sober_ruski (22 Jan 2007)

argh, missed it.
also missed new episode of Heroes... grrrr


----------



## CougarKing (22 Jan 2007)

Sierra Kilo said:
			
		

> My gut reaction says Gaeta...  he was on the staff all occupation.



Yes he could possibly a Cylon, even if he was cleared from those collaboration charges by his helping the insurgents with messages.

Well here's an idea- could it Colonel Tigh or his wife (even she is dead)? They were both down in New Caprica during the occupation- it might have been D'Anna who took away his eye during the occupation. Or D'Anna may be apologizing to her wife for treating her husband that way. Besides, during the first season, after Col. Tigh's wife was found on one of the civvy ships, at the end of the episode, Caprica 6's imaginary self said to Baltar "Besides, you're not really going to tell them what the test reall said, will you?"

Just a few things I picked up from watching the whole series one more time.


----------



## niner domestic (22 Jan 2007)

I think the one she apologised to was either the Oracle/crazy lady who told her about Hera being alive on New Caprica or the spiritual advisor Elosha from season two who was killled on Kobol when they were looking for the purpose of the arrow.


----------



## gaspasser (22 Jan 2007)

And what about Starbuck who Helo said was painting pictures of the Eye Of Jupiter because she liked it.  And she says "...I have a destiny"
Starbuck=Cylon.
"Oh I didn't know it was you"= Laura the Pres.
Deanna is now dead=the dead charactor. BUT what about the other models that are around and about in the fleet?
Baltar could be a Cylon, BUT that would be a givaway since we're all speculating about it.  Why give the fans what they want.
Geek button off...
GAWD it felt good to watch after 4 weeks...


----------



## niner domestic (22 Jan 2007)

Sorry BYT, there is no off switch on the official geek button.  You're stuck...


----------



## The Rifleman (22 Jan 2007)

we only get BSG on Sky (Murdoch's satelite monopoly in the UK) and I don't have Sky - but love getting the Box sets and watching it in 3 hour sessions - yessss baaaby!  8)


----------



## Navy_Blue (22 Jan 2007)

After watching last night and thinking about it this series is still really running parallel to the old one.  The same thing happened Galactica finds ruins which helps it find Earth and recapture Baltar.  If they make a main character like Starbuck a Cylon this series takes a hard right turn and ventures off on its own.  I still believe Baltar is the most likely candidate.  Being the main Antagonist in the story line.   

My main worry is how they will deal with the 80's version of the plot.  If they are not very very careful this show could jump the shark.  :-\  my fingers are crossed and I'm knocking on wood.

Anyways that's my thoughts on this

Cheers

Blue.


----------



## gaspasser (22 Jan 2007)

davidhmd said:
			
		

> Did anyone else notice Dee's increadably futuristic communications system last night? Looked a lot like a field phone to me... this just has me convinced the BSG is a projection of CF tranformation 2125. Fighting tomorows wars with yesterdays technology  .


Well, it is taped in Canada, most of the cast are Canadians, most of the kit is Canadian.
                                                                                                                                         

Buy locally owned.


----------



## Spencer100 (22 Jan 2007)

I thought the other 5 D'anna saw was like the people in white (angels) from the orignal series.  

Also did anyone catch the previews of next week?  They have made Baltar "Christ" like.  I was wondering why he was growing a beard.
What do you like the writers are trying to say?


----------



## zipperhead_cop (22 Jan 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Well, it is taped in Canada, most of the cast are Canadians, most of the kit is Canadian.



I noticed the Alcan sights on their weapons last night.  Now I'm going to watch for Bombardier logos on the Vipers.


----------



## Trinity (22 Jan 2007)

The Oracle


OF COURSE


She was apologizing to the Oracle.


----------



## Shamrock (22 Jan 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> I noticed the Alcan sights on their weapons last night.  Now I'm going to watch for Bombardier logos on the Vipers.



Remember at the start of the series how the fleet had just upgraded its Vipers, and how it turned out they were all self propelled death traps?


----------



## zipperhead_cop (23 Jan 2007)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Remember at the start of the series how the fleet had just upgraded its Vipers, and how it turned out they were all self propelled death traps?



Clearly Bombardier.


----------



## karl28 (23 Jan 2007)

It wasn't that the upgraded vipers where death traps.    They just had Baltars program running in the software of the computers sleeping time bombs they went   off when they had contact with the Cylons as time showed when they corrected this problem the upgraded vipers did pretty good against the raiders toe to toe


----------



## sober_ruski (23 Jan 2007)

Watched on tv-link.co.uk . 

SPOILERS:















D'Anna model canned... interesting.
Do you think cylons also figured out the little super nova road side marker thing? Are they going to pretty much just go from one super nova to another?
Baltar is IMO not a toaster, president is one. 
Could it be Col. Tigh's wife she was apologizing to? She miraculously survived and was just found in a container? C'mon.


----------



## niner domestic (23 Jan 2007)

Doubt it's Tigh's wife, when she was having sex with the Cavel, her back didn't glow.  Cylon's back glow during sex...besides, where would the imbalance of power be in that relationship? Why would a cylon hold out for sex with another cylon as an exchange for favours?


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jan 2007)

Going back to the Vipers and other craft from the Pegusus........where are they now?  Not to mention the crew?


----------



## Cardstonkid (23 Jan 2007)

The reincarnated 5 are humans and are leading humanity to unification with the Cylons (They act intuitively as they are only now becoming aware of their purpose / destiny).

The Cylons in their highest evolution are human. They will come to realize this, but will have to fight a civil war over this discovery. 

Humans will realize it when they arrive on Earth and find out that the humans on Earth are just like the Cylons, however, some humans (Adama for example,) are already aware of the Cylon evolution. 

Since this has all happened before we can assume that humans are in fact an evolution of machine intelligence that in turn evolved from an organic life form. Earth is where the Cylon's and humans came to live together in peace. 

It is likely Adama, Apollo, & Baltar are reicarnations of 3 of the five.

Of course I could be totaly wrong!


----------



## sober_ruski (23 Jan 2007)

Besides D'Anna no one knows what final 5 look like.
Interesting how in that Kobol episode when Baltar went walking around on his own and "found" that same temple. In that one there were same 5, but they were in cribs...


----------



## Spencer100 (23 Jan 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Going back to the Vipers and other craft from the Pegusus........where are they now?  Not to mention the crew?



The crews and ships were saved. They are on BG.  Apollo offloaded the vipers before he went back with a reduced crew to save his father and the BG.  

That is why they have more viper mk6 and raptors than they did in the first season.


----------



## Bert (23 Jan 2007)

The only thing I got from D'Anna's reaction to one of the five cyclons, if they were 
cyclons, is that she apparently recognized one of them.  A confused surprise.

The on-going and annoying love/hate thing with Apollo and Starbuck is boring.  I wished
I had one of those interactive electrocution buttons; everytime the script calls for Apollo
and Starbuck to look at eachother, BANG! goes 75,000 volts, and then we can move with
the next part of the show.


----------



## niner domestic (23 Jan 2007)

Well here you go, if anyone can digitally improve the faces, go for it...

Looks like 3 females and 2 males...


----------



## gaspasser (23 Jan 2007)

Niner, where oh where did you get the un-overlite screenshot of D'anna with the lost 5?
You can almost make out some of the faces but not enough to get a good guess.
Like always, only bits of info (pun intended, Aye thank you) are given out every episode.  
The wait, the horror!


----------



## sober_ruski (24 Jan 2007)

If there are indeed 5 of them, why are there 6 of those white curtains?


----------



## Shamrock (24 Jan 2007)

'cos she joined 'em.


----------



## gaspasser (25 Jan 2007)

That and the script called for 6 curtains to have 5 empty spaces for the 5 new Cylons. It makes it look good, called cinematography.
Don't you read the scripts??? 8)
Oh, I crack me up... ;D  ;D


----------



## sober_ruski (25 Jan 2007)

Well, weren't cribs in Baltar's Cobol vision positioned in front of the curtains, not between them?


----------



## gaspasser (29 Jan 2007)

We definately know for a fact that Baltar is not one and speculation was turned towards Gaeta and Dee.  My niner thinks Ty might be, the argument persists that he is not because of all the torture the Cylons did to him on Caprica.  BUT, what an old and decernable way to avert speculation?  He is quite adament that everyone is a Cylon.  I'm still edging towards Kara.
At the end, it looks like Laura and Adama might become an item in the future.  'Bout time they got some of each other, everyone else is.
We also have Kara and Sam, Lee and Dee on the outs with each other and divorce may or may not be imminant for either couple.
God (s), this is starting to read like soap opera!!
L:A
And next week is Frakking Pre empted (yet again!!! :rage: ) Better not be for sports, on Space???
Later.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (29 Jan 2007)

Nothing FRAKKING BLEW UP!! WHERE'S THE GODSD**M ACTION!!?


----------



## Trinity (29 Jan 2007)

Gatea stabbed someone with a pen....   that's a 100% improvement
in violence since the last show    :-\


----------



## Kat Stevens (29 Jan 2007)

I'm getting more than a little tired of the "Days Of The Search For All My Chidren (of Kobol)" plotline.  Let's launch a few dozen vipers and smash some toasters, fer frakk's sake.


----------



## Rice0031 (29 Jan 2007)

Gaeta, for what it seems like, was really a secret member of the underground insurgency to help free the humans of their Cylon oppressors on New Caprica. Clearly there is some sort of event or occurence we don't know of that Gaeta doesn't want anyone else to know.
Hm... interesting.

I say this episode is finally a good start back towards the inter-human conflict plotline that kept the first and second season so interesting. This whole stuff with the "hybrid" and the sillyness with what goes on inside the Basestars is really strating to cause me to lose faith in the show.

I think the producers are getting tired with it and focusing their efforts on their new shows...

Ah well, I loved the mini-series, and Season 1.


----------



## sober_ruski (29 Jan 2007)

Argh, is it really becoming OC in Space?  :crybaby:
I want more booms, and bangs. Did i mention bangs and booms?


----------



## niner domestic (29 Jan 2007)

I think other geeks err fans are having the same issues:  http://forums.scifi.com/index.php?showtopic=2262618 (watch the general quarters blurb).


----------



## Shamrock (29 Jan 2007)

Battlesoap Galactica


----------



## Cardstonkid (29 Jan 2007)

Yep the show is getting a little slow. Time to get blowing stuff up and getting military.


----------



## Jack O. (29 Jan 2007)

I rather enjoyed the part when Laura Roslin was yelling, etc. Nice to see her pissed off.


----------



## CougarKing (29 Jan 2007)

For Boater, SoberRuski and Cardston Kid and all others who missed their fix BSG action last night, (save Adama interrogating Baltar the way he did last night, hehe >), here is something to alleviate your need for a monthly fix of space, military action.

Click on this link to watch the Colonial Fleet's Battlestars and Vipers fight someone we all know... ;D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxX0DKE3oqw


----------



## CrazyCanuck (29 Jan 2007)

Good one CougarKing... though something tells me the makers don't like Battlestar


----------



## zipperhead_cop (29 Jan 2007)

Good to see that in the future we will resort to mindlessly throwing ourselves at a skirmish line until one side falls.  Manoeuvre warfare is SO overrated.


----------



## sober_ruski (29 Jan 2007)

Where's the famous perimeter defense? Or the nukes? 
bleh.


----------



## Shamrock (29 Jan 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Good to see that in the future we will resort to mindlessly throwing ourselves at a skirmish line until one side falls.



And still using Elcan sights.


----------



## sober_ruski (29 Jan 2007)

with really strange reticles.


----------



## sober_ruski (1 Feb 2007)

Chumps and chumpettes, i present to you, 

THE Final FIVE.


----------



## gaspasser (1 Feb 2007)

sober_ruski said:
			
		

> Chumps and chumpettes, i present to you,
> 
> THE Final FIVE.


Been done a few pages back by niner domestic.  You can't tell who's who.
But thanks again... ;D

Edtited to remove foot from mouth....After careful deliberation and point taken from the below post, I can now see that the second from the left COULD be Helo.  
The pic is really nice and large.  I stand corrected.  Thanks Sober ruski.  
Cheers


----------



## sober_ruski (1 Feb 2007)

Well, if you actually bothered to click on the image, you'd see that it is 3 times bigger and shows faces pretty well.


----------



## Cardstonkid (1 Feb 2007)

Those are just stand ins. We all know that Trinity is one of the leaders of the five.  I may be one of the five as well, but I am not allowed to say. MUAH HA HA!!!!! >


----------



## Yrys (1 Feb 2007)

Picture says male, male, female, female, male.

All white so Dee is out. Nobody is ''old'' so ...


----------



## sober_ruski (1 Feb 2007)

2 guys on each side look kinda like Chief.


----------



## rmacqueen (1 Feb 2007)

I would say that the one on the left could definately be the chief, same chin and nose.  The photo also eliminates Adama and Roslin as possibilities as well as Baltar.  The problem with Helo being a cylon is how could he and Sharon have a hybrid if they are both Cylons.

Of course, this photo may not even be of the actual five.  You have to ask yourself whether this was put out there to drive us geeks nuts with speculation.  The people in the robes also may not be the actual five.  They could just have easily thrown anyone from the cast into the robes just to shoot the scene.  After all, the faces were never meant to be seen.


----------



## Shamrock (1 Feb 2007)

Yrys said:
			
		

> All white so Dee is out.



That's racial profiling.


----------



## sober_ruski (12 Feb 2007)

Is the new episode even worth watching? 
I mean, is there any toaster wasting action or is it turning into Santa Barbara in space?


----------



## CougarKing (13 Feb 2007)

sober_ruski said:
			
		

> Is the new episode even worth watching?
> I mean, is there any toaster wasting action or is it turning into Santa Barbara in space?



Nothing you would consider action in the last episode. If you don't like watching character development/drama (yawnnn!!!), you might as well skip this one...

Oh well...

BTW, is it just me or the use of a disease as a prop element for an episode has been done to death in other sci-fi series such as Star Trek and Stargate SG-1?


Oh well, again...


----------



## JBP (17 Feb 2007)

What bothers me about this whole series, is that they drastically obliterated most of humanity right off the bat! There could have been so much more, an entire season done BEFORE the Cyclons nuked the crappola out of the 12 Colonies... Well maybe not a whole season, but at least we could have seen some major fleet battles, like say, 30 Battlestar's against a comparable fleet of Cylon base ships etc etc... And THEN WHAMMO us into space...

And then not only that, they shortened the list even more throwing "New Caprica" into the whole mix. I didn't watch the old series mind you all, but I just thought they could have kept the Pegasus around for longer, throw in some more intense battles and military gung-ho stuff, and THEN maybe get rid of it! They just keep shooting all thier show options out of the water! How long is this series expected to last at this rate of attrition? 

I suppose I'm being selfish, but I'd like the series to last...


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (17 Feb 2007)

I would like to have seen a smaller escort type of warship added to the fleet and maybe coming across more humans. So no, your not being selfish Joe, I agree with you here.


----------



## p_imbeault (17 Feb 2007)

I want to see more cylon *** kicking, less drama...


----------



## JBP (17 Feb 2007)

AAhhhh, that's a good idea even. Something almost like a Destroyer or Cruiser. But a direct-engagement vessel enstead of a Viper nest...

I imagine there's still a lot more down the pipe comming yet, but even still, should have let a bunch of us write some script for them haha! I'm sure it would have ended up waaayyy to violent for TV if that were the case...


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (17 Feb 2007)

R031 Pte Joe said:
			
		

> AAhhhh, that's a good idea even. Something almost like a Destroyer or Cruiser. But a direct-engagement vessel enstead of a Viper nest...
> 
> I imagine there's still a lot more down the pipe comming yet, but even still, should have let a bunch of us write some script for them haha! I'm sure it would have ended up waaayyy to violent for TV if that were the case...



Agreed...the idea of a navy made up of a single type of warship just never sat right with me...


----------



## p_imbeault (17 Feb 2007)

I read somewhere that a season 4 is already in order.


----------



## niner domestic (18 Feb 2007)

Yes, season 4 has 13 episodes scheduled.  

Two Battleships pretty much evened the odds against the cylons - seen when they took on 4 Basestars.  So where is the tension? The whole arc is about humanity against the cylons in insurmountable odds. The second Battlestar was a main plot device to a) give backstories b) allow to increase the number of pilots and craft within a plausable story line and c) lend itself for sacrifice.  

At this juncture in the arc, finding another human spaceship in the infinity of space would be beyond even the most ardent fan's ability to suspend disbelief.  The arc needs the tension and anxiety of the odds of one battlestar against what we know of at least 4 basestars.


----------



## gaspasser (18 Feb 2007)

I think the story writers had better start "heading towards Earth" and finding human colonies along the way jor the are going to lose a huge fanbase.  Not so much as along the lines as the old series, but start finding some extra people.  Maybe one of the five on some distant planet.






Not so much an advocate for violence, but our friends to the south have a tendency to go for violence and action rather than science and exploration.  Remember SeaQuest DSV?  It went under within two seasons due to lack of action.
The original went under in three after some "crew changes" and lack of action.  Plus, I think, they found Earth to early.
My 0.02,


----------



## CougarKing (18 Feb 2007)

R031 Pte Joe said:
			
		

> ... Well maybe not a whole season, but at least we could have seen some major fleet battles, like say, 30 Battlestar's against a comparable fleet of Cylon base ships etc etc... And THEN WHAMMO us into space...



Well there was a battle mentioned in the four-part pilot mini-series of Battlestar Galactica where Cdr. Adama mentions that "30 battlestars were destroyed so far in the initial attacks by the Cylons". When Starbuck hears the news, she says "30 Battlestars- that's over a Quarter of the Fleet". 

Thus, YES, I agree with you- they could have showed that fleet battle, but NO...the makers have a limited budget. Oh well...

Pte Joe,

To compensate you for that lack of action, here's a little photo clip showing the destoyed hulks of the Colonial Fleet floating in space: (see the photo below)

And also, here's a little youtube clip that will help satisfy your weekly fix of BSG action

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxX0DKE3oqw


----------



## gaspasser (18 Feb 2007)

THANKS, that's what I needed...some action...kabooms...laser battles...kabooms...simulated death and destruction..
...umm, who would win that fight?    
great CGI.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (18 Feb 2007)

Quite nice CK thanks for that clip.


----------



## rmacqueen (18 Feb 2007)

To a certain extent I enjoy the exploration part but when they find something they need to concentrate on it instead of it becoming peripheral to the "character development".  For example, when they found the eye of Jupiter, the episode could have centered around that with lots of action with the cylons attempting to get at it while the chief was attempting to decipher it.  Instead it suddenly switched gears with all the maneuverings of Lucy Lawless and the garbage surrounding that.

They should, IMHO, start coming across other civilizations that could be either alien or human.  It would be interesting to see planets that have been habitated by humans left from the original human expansion complete with their own types of spacecraft and legends about the 13th colony.  How about a lost tribe of cylons with a separate evolution from the main group?  That would create a whole new confrontation and, of course, more kabooms.


----------



## onecat (18 Feb 2007)

I hope they never find earth or colonies of the lost tribes.  That would be a total let down, and would wreck the whole show for me.


----------



## Cardstonkid (18 Feb 2007)

As long as they start having a little more action I don't care if they make Elton John as the leader of the Cylon Empire!


----------



## x-grunt (18 Feb 2007)

radiohead said:
			
		

> I hope they never find human or colonies of of the lost tribes.  That would be a total let down, and would wreck the whole for me, just like when they found earth in teh first series... it killed the show!


 I kinda like the idea of finding Earth as a series finale, until then I'm happy with no other humans. Another species might be interesting, long as it's something really original - nothing remotely human(oid).

Frankly, the original show killed the original show...major bad, that series was. Loving the new one, best show in TV. Except for that stupid Adama/Starbuck crap. I wish they'd grow up. And the pilots leading infantry/marine forces into combat. Yeesh.

I for one like a balance of things that go boom and the human stories. Could use a few more boom booms right now, but to go towards total action would just suck. I like a good story, not just eye-candy action.


----------



## Arsenal (18 Feb 2007)

So...... Are they trying to get us to not watch or something? Cylons are apparently no longer part of the story line.


----------



## onecat (19 Feb 2007)

Arsenal said:
			
		

> So...... Are they trying to get us to not watch or something? Cylons are apparently no longer part of the story line.




Of course the Cylons are part of the story, but you saw the galactica, its no shape to fight right now.  BS is a drama not just a combat show.  They have had lots of good plots so far the next week looks good as well.


----------



## Arsenal (19 Feb 2007)

I'm well aware the show is a drama, all I'm saying is that since the Eye of Jupiter episodes theres been this lull... I'm dying to see where the story is going to go damnit! This character building just feels like filler IMO.


----------



## Shamrock (25 Feb 2007)




----------



## Northern Ranger (25 Feb 2007)

Not sure if this link is allowed to be put up I'm sure a Mod will let me know.  It has the seasons of BS on for you to watch.  Its hit and miss sometimes for the quality and DL speed.


http://www.tv-links.co.uk/Battlestar%20Galactica_links.html


----------



## zipperhead_cop (27 Feb 2007)

Northern Ranger said:
			
		

> Not sure if this link is allowed to be put up I'm sure a Mod will let me know.  It has the seasons of BS on for you to watch.  Its hit and miss sometimes for the quality and DL speed.
> 
> 
> http://www.tv-links.co.uk/Battlestar%20Galactica_links.html



That is an awesome link.  Thanks!


----------



## Danjanou (27 Feb 2007)

Northern Ranger said:
			
		

> Not sure if this link is allowed to be put up I'm sure a Mod will let me know.  It has the seasons of BS on for you to watch.  Its hit and miss sometimes for the quality and DL speed.
> 
> 
> http://www.tv-links.co.uk/Battlestar%20Galactica_links.html



Well it's staying up until this Mod catches up on the episodes he's missed 8)


----------



## gaspasser (27 Feb 2007)

SO what did ya think about the last episode? Pretty mundane.    It's turning into a space soap opera and starting to lose me as a watcher.  OR are they doing that on purpose to make you watch?
Aaah, it's a Cylon conspiracy!   I knew it...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Time to get back to shosstings and space shots.


----------



## sober_ruski (27 Feb 2007)

Just watched episode 17... holly frak.

Are they turning Baltar into a bloody Lenin wanna-be?


----------



## niner domestic (27 Feb 2007)

Well complain all you want about the soap opera-esque of the last 3 episodes, I liked them.  A steady diet of "fire in the hole" and "brace for impact" eppies would probably have the same complaints of being over the top on the fire fight scenes.  I like the lull, it's adding tension, and it's adding some emotional attachment to the character which if any of them ends up being the who you least suspected of cylonness, leadership or traitor, you are just going to howl...

As for Baltar's sudden discovery of socialism, I think it's a ploy devised by him and assisted by his counsel to marr the jury's ability to be alienated from him completely as they would if he had just been the former president awaiting trial.  Now since his "enlightenment of the common worker", the admin is going to have difficulty finding 12 (or however many in a colonial jury panel) that are still peed off at him.


----------



## Northern Ranger (27 Feb 2007)

I agree I dont mind the drama, but the need to bring something on with the toasters involved.   

BTW what was the show called a few years back that had the humans against the aliens and the marines (some where clones or something)  The Major is now the guy in CTU on the tv show 24.  Anyways it was short lived only two or three seasons.  hope this doesn't go that way.


----------



## sober_ruski (27 Feb 2007)

Firefly? Andromeda? Farscape?


----------



## Rocketryan (28 Feb 2007)

Thanks for the link.
Now to start at Season 1 Episode 1 and work my way up.
Always wanted to watch this show when I was a kid (Spaceships, lasers, robots, its like a kids dream) But family didn't have space channel. Now that we do, All i see is Season 3 and its like....Whoa, whats going on?

*Watched my first full episode yesterday*
Galactica was like launching a flight of fighters and a marine strike team to rescue 2 prisoners on the Pegasus. It looked very cool!


----------



## sober_ruski (28 Feb 2007)

You see, it went from kicking ass and ass kicking to a bloody soap opera  :crybaby:


----------



## Northern Ranger (28 Feb 2007)

sober_ruski said:
			
		

> Firefly? Andromeda? Farscape?




It wasn't one of those, it had to do with these pilot marines flying around and killing bad guys.  I think they called the clone warriors Tanks or something, the Col was a black guy but the Major was the guy running the CTU in the 24 show.


----------



## CougarKing (28 Feb 2007)

Northern Ranger said:
			
		

> I agree I dont mind the drama, but the need to bring something on with the toasters involved.
> 
> BTW what was the show called a few years back that had the humans against the aliens and the marines (some where clones or something)  The Major is now the guy in CTU on the tv show 24.  Anyways it was short lived only two or three seasons.  hope this doesn't go that way.




That show was called "Space Above and Beyond" and yes it was about a United States Marine Corps squadron flying space fighters in a future war against an alien race the humans call "the Chigs". The Marine Squadron is called the VMF-58 or the "Wildcards" and they are based aboard the Space carrier USS Saratoga commanded by a Commodore Ross (it's funny that the USN in that storyline brought back the Commodore Rank (USN O-7, which is called Rear Admiral, Lower Half, in real life, since Commodore was phased out before or following WW2). It was only one season and it was cancelled. (I have the whole complete set on DVD,  ;D)

You can buy it at your local DVD store at Future Shop or Best Buy or perhaps even at HMV, depending where you live.

Maybe the BSG storyline finds an Earth that is set to the SAAB storyline...oh well...it could be an excuse to revive that old series...


----------



## Northern Ranger (28 Feb 2007)

Bingo, thanks for that.   Didn't mean to get off topic.


----------



## gaspasser (28 Feb 2007)

Northern Ranger said:
			
		

> I agree I dont mind the drama, but the need to bring something on with the toasters involved.
> 
> BTW what was the show called a few years back that had the humans against the aliens and the marines (some where clones or something)  The Major is now the guy in CTU on the tv show 24.  Anyways it was short lived only two or three seasons.  hope this doesn't go that way.


Space:Above and Beyond


----------



## CougarKing (28 Feb 2007)

I just answered his question, BYT Driver...guess you haven't been paying attention to the previous posts.

And BTW, you are a CYLON!!! One of the FINAL FIVE!!!!! ;D


----------



## gaspasser (28 Feb 2007)

Yeeesss, I see it now.
Now CK, about me being a cylon?   ;D
Don't forget that I play with fluids that go kaboom.   >
 :nana:


----------



## sober_ruski (28 Feb 2007)

Can we stop with McCarthy style cylon hunting?


----------



## gaspasser (28 Feb 2007)

But its fun and exciting and just as enticing as speculating who is/are the real Cylons.






The others have yet to be revealed therefore we speculate, maybe SR is one and just trying to direct away any incoming fire>>>


----------



## sober_ruski (28 Feb 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> But its fun and exciting and just as enticing as speculating who is/are the real Cylons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's right... you are correct, i'm a cylon.

EXTERMINATE EXTERMINATE EXTERMINAAAAATE .... ooops, wrong bag guys.

ERASE ERASE ERA.... argh, crap. Too much Dr. Who


----------



## gaspasser (28 Feb 2007)

Try...
By your command. ;D  voom-voom


----------



## niner domestic (1 Mar 2007)

So far, I've only heard that line once in the last 3 years.  It was in the mini series and 6 said it.  It hasn't been said since.


----------



## mover1 (1 Mar 2007)

Didn't like the episode this week. Felt it was well a bit. Boorish and over the top. The Cheif being a union leader...yeah right.


----------



## niner domestic (1 Mar 2007)

He had been one when he was on New Caprica.  I assume since his character had been a unionist on NC he was voluntold to deal with the refinery ship's workers as he would have known most of the shop stewards on NC. I thought it was pretty cool when the theme song from Norma Rae started to play when he went to shut off the line.


----------



## gaspasser (1 Mar 2007)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> He had been one when he was on New Caprica.  I assume since his character had been a unionist on NC he was voluntold to deal with the refinery ship's workers as he would have known most of the shop stewards on NC. I thought it was pretty cool when the theme song from Norma Rae  started to play when he went to shut off the line.


That sounds like a TV geek thing there Niner?  
I think they're trying to lay some ground work and charactor development {yes, I'm saying this, hard to believe?!} for a big fall in plot that will include some deaths and Cylon discovery.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 NOW! if they'd only bring this one back!


----------



## sober_ruski (1 Mar 2007)

Saw preview of the next episode. Looks like we finally are going to get ass that kicks ass while being kicked in the ass.... and hit with an ice hammer in the nuts... 'cept hammer is made from vodka and not water  :threat:


----------



## niner domestic (1 Mar 2007)

This is the last episode Starbuck is in for this season.


----------



## sober_ruski (1 Mar 2007)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> This is the last episode Starbuck is in for this season.



THANK GOD (or Gods for you non-Cylons  ). I was getting sick of the whole Starbuck/Adama thing.


----------



## gaspasser (1 Mar 2007)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> This is the last episode Starbuck is in for this season.


How do you know this, niner? 
Why would Katie be leaving the show?
Enquiring minds need to know.


----------



## niner domestic (2 Mar 2007)

Because I'm geeky enough to watch her interviews and listen to Moore's podcasts...


----------



## p_imbeault (2 Mar 2007)

http://en.battlestarwiki.org/wiki/Maelstrom
Sounds kind of like she will be back next season.


----------



## onecat (4 Mar 2007)

Wow, what to say....  I was very suprised at what happened....  Not sure i fteh show is going to the same now.


----------



## CougarKing (5 Mar 2007)

Damn! Just saw the episode tonight- I can't believe they (the screenwriters) killed Starbuck off before the fleet reached Earth!

If she's not one of the Final Five, then I'm sorry the writers made meet her fate exploding in a Viper in some Gas Giant Planet.

She really stood among the other characters...but somehow I feel this isn't the last we've seen of her.  



As for Adama mourning over Starbuck, HE DIDN'T HAVE TO TAKE IT OUT ON HIS POOR MODEL SHIP!!!!  hehehe...oh well....


----------



## Yrys (5 Mar 2007)

CougarKing said:
			
		

> Damn! Just saw the episode tonight- I can't believe they killed Starbuck off before they reached Earth!.



[size=10pt][size=10pt]WHAT?[/size][/size]


----------



## p_imbeault (5 Mar 2007)

I bet she got downloaded


----------



## Yrys (5 Mar 2007)

How could a Cylon be so emotionnally screw up ?!?


----------



## p_imbeault (5 Mar 2007)

Maybe they were experimenting with female hormones. She did seem pretty P.Oed most of the time  ;D


----------



## Northern Ranger (5 Mar 2007)

That shocked me as much as when  the Doctor in Star Gate Atlantis was killed off! 


I think she was downloaded also,   or she is floating in space somewhere due to some unknown reason that the writers must still come up with.


----------



## Cardstonkid (5 Mar 2007)

My guess is that Starbuck has been downloaded. The story of her birth has not been told. I would bet it will involve her war heroe mother being a Cylon captive. She was impregnated with Cylon material and voila, the super pilot is born. 

If this is not how it turns out it should be. The writers should give me a call!


----------



## gaspasser (5 Mar 2007)

Sounds highly feasible seeing as Starbuck came home one day flying a Cylon fighter..


----------



## p_imbeault (5 Mar 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Sounds highly feasible seeing as Starbuck came home one day flying a Cylon fighter..


So did that other dude, whats his face, you know the one I'm talking about?


----------



## CougarKing (5 Mar 2007)

Imbeault,

Yes I know who you're talking about- BULLDOG-that other Viper pilot/Stealth Star pilot from Adama's last command, the Battlestar Valkyrie, who came back piloting a Cylon Raider. 

Like I said, I don't think we've seen the last of Starbuck.


----------



## gaspasser (5 Mar 2007)

Probably in about 4 or 5 episodes we'll see Starbuck come back as a side story of somesort.  We haven't seen hide nor hair of Caprica since she came aboard  BSG.  Hmmm, makes you wonder if that'll be a few episodes with her and Baltar on trail?  Starbuck may be one of the missing five, and they're just gearing us up.  I figured she was one some time ago, the Ring of Jupiter and the photo of the 5 only enhanced my guess.  But, then agian, I'm probably wrong as per usual.


----------



## p_imbeault (5 Mar 2007)

Hasn't it been years since anyone was on Caprica? I bet they go back and kick some radioactive-mutant zombie ***.


----------



## CougarKing (6 Mar 2007)

Imbeault said:
			
		

> Hasn't it been years since anyone was on Caprica? I bet they go back and kick some radioactive-mutant zombie ***.




Umm...Imbeault...I think BYT Driver was talking about Caprica 6, not the planet Caprica in his question...

Oh well..BSG vs. Resident Evil!  hehehehe :threat:


----------



## p_imbeault (6 Mar 2007)

Haha ok that thought never occured to me  ;D


----------



## gaspasser (6 Mar 2007)

Sometime last season, Starbuck, Helo, and Sharon (now Athena) were on Caprica to get some artifact (Diana's Arrow or something).  
That's where Starbuck meet Sam.  They faught the cylons, that's where we started to see all the copies of each model.  Totally frakked me up when they showed one Sharon with Helo and another getting bitchslapped by Six.  
Two Canadian girls going at it....sounds like a typical saturday night at the hug and slug?!!?







 8)


----------



## xo31@711ret (6 Mar 2007)

hug and slug 

;D  ;D LOL! LOL!...haven't heard that in years! Is that place still open!?


----------



## gaspasser (6 Mar 2007)

...pfft, any Legion will do... ;D


----------



## CougarKing (12 Mar 2007)

Great...a terrorist bomb blows up on a Raptor, then we have more of this character buildling with Apollo arguing with Dad as usual...oh well...YAWNNNNNNN......

Why they don't have a Kangaroo court and chuck Baltar OUT the airlock to get it over with! SHEESH!

At least the preview for the upcoming season finale looks interesting so far...hopefully that Cylon basestar I saw in the preview will jump right beside the fleet during the trial...hehehe  >


----------



## gaspasser (12 Mar 2007)

Nah, something tells me that they'll try Baltar, get ready to space him (and maybe Six with him  :crybaby When out of the blue, a base star will pop out of nowhere and rescue them both.  Hmm, I 've seen that storyline somewhere before??  Cheesy writing.  
Almost about to give up on the show.


----------



## Navy_Blue (15 Mar 2007)

It just feels like Law & Order BSG now.  Not giving up just yet but NBC who ultimatly runs the show has a tendancy to take really cool stuff and make them fail.  For example Fire Fly  :crybaby:  I hope they can pull this together.


----------



## CougarKing (19 Mar 2007)

Finally some action (more like just a drop)...a Cylon almost hits a Raptor...oh well... :boring:


Anyways, it's an interesting plot twist that the President has Cancer again and visions again...

though I don't see the point of conflict the new Apollo versus Admiral Adama again with "the son sticking it to his Dad" as Baltar's lawyer aptly put it...

Then they gotta have Colonel Tigh have hallucinations and HEARING THINGS from Galactica's hull?? SHEESH, I wish the screenwriters would just give the man a BREAK!!!!

 ;D


----------



## sober_ruski (19 Mar 2007)

CougarKing said:
			
		

> Finally some action (more like just a drop)...a Cylon almost hits a Raptor...oh well... :boring:
> 
> 
> Anyways, it's an interesting plot twist that the President has Cancer again and visions again...
> ...



In the form of all 4 baseships jumping in. God! I just want to see the kick ass perimeter defense again


----------



## Donut (19 Mar 2007)

Maybe Tigh's not hearing things...maybe he's got a tracking implant that picks up a groovy cylon top 40 station? 

Enough with the character development, blow some more shit up!


----------



## sober_ruski (19 Mar 2007)

What's worse is that Heroes are now on another break! Argh!


----------



## Penny (19 Mar 2007)

What is with Col Tigh and the music? And the chick at the bar with the radio noise? It felt like a Twin Peaks episode for a minute there.


----------



## Sheerin (20 Mar 2007)

thanks to to wikipedia I accidentally saw a spoiler that says who the final five are...  fucking wikipedia. 

I'm looking forward to next weeks episode.  Then I'll be sad because it will be another six months or so till we get a new BSG.  I always hate that long hiatus that shows take in the summer.


----------



## onecat (20 Mar 2007)

so who are the final 5 then?


----------



## Sheerin (21 Mar 2007)

you should be able to find it by looking at the history section the wikipedia entry for the episode (Crossroads).


----------



## sober_ruski (21 Mar 2007)

Read the wiki on that episode, nothing.


----------



## mover1 (21 Mar 2007)

http://www.buffistas.org/showthread.php?thread_id=118&post_id=1853

Major spoilers in this thread and the info she posts is 100 % accurate so far...


----------



## sigpig (21 Mar 2007)

mover1 said:
			
		

> Major spoilers in this thread and the info she posts is 100 % accurate so far...



Wow, quite the stuff in that thread. I like how she uses 'frelling'. Wonder what other show she is a fan of?


----------



## gaspasser (21 Mar 2007)

What a great spoiler that was, just when I thought I could walk away from the show, _they pull me right back in!_
Either the ones "hearing" the radio are Cylons, or someone is playing a _Jedi mind trick _ on the remaining Resistance Fighters.
Kara coming back in a blaze of glory at the same time the Cys attacks is interestingly coincidental  
However, those of us who remember the old series, remember that Apollo, Starbuck and their girlfiends (it was cooler to have girlfriends in those days than wives?!) were in a "watch room" with the radio reciever on, at the stern above the engines trying to find earth (or a quiet place..) They leave, the radio crackles with "One small step..." 
They have found Earth.
Kara coming back from Earth when the Resistance fighters are hearing Jimi Hendrix's Watch Tower is...interesting!! A couple back to the old series??!!
Season 3...???...anyone????...Bueler???

Oh, and only 3% guessed that the Chief was a Cylon..you're either dead on..or out to lunch...We'll see... 8)


----------



## mover1 (21 Mar 2007)

does anyone know which version of the enterprise is a part of the fleet?!?!


----------



## niner domestic (21 Mar 2007)

It's TOS.


----------



## Cardstonkid (21 Mar 2007)

I have to miss the episode on Sunday, but wow! Thanks for the info. It puts the series right back on track for me.


----------



## sober_ruski (21 Mar 2007)

just watch it online later

www.tv-links.co.uk


Can this be edited into the first post in huge ass letters so people do go "argh, missed an episode" every week?


----------



## Trinity (21 Mar 2007)

I heard chiefs voice.... in the next episode/clip say


It's true.. we're cylons.

I'm guessing its

Baltar
Chief
Starbuck

the next two are hard...  dee?  I have no idea.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (21 Mar 2007)

The secret is played out in Futurama where the robots run on alcohol, therefore anyone who is a heavy drinker, swears and or smokes is a cylon.


----------



## Trinity (21 Mar 2007)

Colin P said:
			
		

> The secret is played out in Futurama where the robots run on alcohol, therefore anyone who is a heavy drinker, swears and or smokes is a cylon.



OMG.... you mean  BENDER is one of the five?

 :-\


----------



## Colin Parkinson (21 Mar 2007)

Well it would be one hell of a plot twist!!!  ;D


----------



## sigpig (23 Mar 2007)

http://www.scifi.com/scifiwire/index.php?category=0&id=40676

12:00 AM, 22-MARCH-07

SCI FI Boosts Battlestar Order

SCI FI Channel has increased its episode order for the fourth season of Battlestar Galactica to 22 from the original 13, including a special two-hour extended episode that will air during the fourth quarter of this year and be released on DVD by Universal Studios Home Entertainment thereafter. SCI FI made the announcement at its upfront press event in New York on March 21. 

Battlestar Galactica will air its season-three finale on March 25 in its regular Sunday 10 p.m. ET/PT timeslot. Production will begin on the new season in May, with an eye to an early 2008 premiere. 

The series is from NBC Universal Television Studio and is executive-produced by Ronald D. Moore and David Eick.


----------



## niner domestic (23 Mar 2007)

It was also announced that the finale will run an additional 5 mins in length, so set your recording devices to reflect the extra time.  http://forums.scifi.com/index.php?s=b16cdc0286dab5b88d36d1d661abc596&showtopic=2266869


----------



## CougarKing (24 Mar 2007)

Trinity said:
			
		

> OMG.... you mean  BENDER is one of the five?
> 
> :-\



I'm guessing Hotdog is one of the five. Hehehe...

Or we'll be really surprised and see Dubya Bush pull down his hood in the FINAL FINAL EPISODE...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oz0Gb2wgHU

Or maybe even Michael Moore...then he explodes as he did in the "Team America" movie and thousands of hotdogs rain down on Earth...

On another note, perhaps BSG should have a "Musical Episode" like "Buffy the Vampire Slayer" the series had once...

I'd be nice to see thousands of Number Sixes and Boomers go boogie in the _Galactica's_ hangar deck...

And speaking of freaking on a carrier flight deck...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEkYqL9n7vo


----------



## gaspasser (24 Mar 2007)

Hmmm, Hotdog as a Cylon??!!
Why not, he's Almos' son in real life.  We'll never know in one episode who's the 5.  I can see Saul, and Calen, maybe Kara {she's too freaky for my books} maybe Hotdog and Sam's new squeeze {forgot her name, you know, that one -->}
Oh, and Cougarking, I think you've been watching too many late night adult channels.  pffft....Six and Athena doing rockette dancing...hold it, that's not a bad idea...it would certainly get the ratings up with the male-14 crowd   


 :cheers: Oh and welcome to day 14.  I am not an addict!!!


----------



## sober_ruski (25 Mar 2007)

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEkYqL9n7vo



Where the frak did they get a life size cut out of Elvis?


----------



## CougarKing (25 Mar 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> :cheers: Oh and welcome to day 14.  I am not an addict!!!



BYT,

What addiction are you talking about? If you're about a BSG addiction (Hehe), you'll NEVER BE CURED!!!

RETURN TO THE DARK SIDE... MUAHAHAHA! (Oopss...)

BY YOUR COMMAND... 

 >


----------



## sober_ruski (25 Mar 2007)

My guess is Chief, Gaeta, Starbuck, Hotdog, Dee. 

Lets see how that turns out.


----------



## Arsenal (25 Mar 2007)

Damn that was awesome.


----------



## CougarKing (26 Mar 2007)

Just watched the finale tonight!

Whoa! To those who guessed Starbuck, the Chief, Col. Tigh, Enders and that girl who was the President's assistant as the FINAL FIVE, MY HAT's OFF TO YOU! YOU WON THE BET!!!!!!!!!!!  

Now, hopefully the Earth they find won't be filled with people in togas or won't be dancing to 80s songs- hopefully the Earth they'll find is much more advanced.


----------



## Arsenal (26 Mar 2007)

Judging by the song, I bet Earth will be more advanced. Remix of "All Along the Watch Tower" FOR THE WIN!


----------



## Dodger1967 (26 Mar 2007)

That episode was fracked, can't wait to see the next season.

Hope we don't here anymore of that danged music though.

Cheerz
Paul


----------



## Rice0031 (26 Mar 2007)

I missed it! MISSED IT!
*Must download now!!!!*


----------



## Jacqueline (26 Mar 2007)

Toaster frakkin' daggit! Alright, who's with me?! Baltar? Good, you're in. Anyone else? That chick who's husband died? Right.
We sympathize with the Cylons. All three of us. I might be one, you might be one, anyone could be one. Cylons are everywhere, and unfortunately, unlike bunnies and flowers, they aren't nice.  :rage:


----------



## sober_ruski (26 Mar 2007)

OMFG. 

So they are about... 50 light years from Earth? Is that thing Kara crashed into was some sort of a portal thingy or something?

ARGH!!!!! I want more!!!!! I hate them so much!


----------



## RangerRay (26 Mar 2007)

Qu'est-ce que frack?

So who's the fifth cylon of the lost five?  Or has that not been revealed yet?


----------



## Donut (26 Mar 2007)

I was thinking about how many kids those 4 had already had...didn't the Chief have a kid recently?

And is Pres Roslyn hearing the music due to the cylon transfusion she got, a halucination from the drugs, or is she the fifth?

Nice plot twist, if both presidents were cylons.

Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (26 Mar 2007)

Ah I like a good drama, the chief, Col, the ball player and the presidents aid are all cylons, who would have thought. Great script!! As for the fifth cylon, it may be baltars lawyer, or????? 

 As for Kira, I think she may have stumbled onto a shortcut to earth, a wormhole or something. Problem is now with 3 baseships coming up on their butts, Adama can't fight all three, will he have to sacrifice the Galactica in order to allow the rest of the fleet to escape? The Galactic can't take much more punishment and with 3 baseships to contend with, it won't stand much of a chance.

Oh so juicy! I used to watch the original in the 70's, but it doesn't begin to due justice to this new series.


----------



## sober_ruski (26 Mar 2007)

Get everyone to the civvy ships, go on the collision course while firing nukes at the toaster ships?


----------



## mover1 (26 Mar 2007)

Next season will start off with a big faceoff battle, but just as the shooting starts the Col will override Adamas  order and request a cease fire. These cylons are friends and  the music was a message to the final five in order to let the galactica know they were friendly. 

Starbuck will only be a phantom of lee's imagination. We shall call this the Snuffolufogus affect.



 We will get into the Cylon culture and how there are two camps. Extremist Cylon and moderate cylon. The moderate cylons are just making their appearance now and are actually the galactica allies. Albeit with great mistrust etc etc. 

Thus opens up another chapter..... lots of back story little or no action by episode 5 we will all be bored silly again.

This is just a theory on how the next season will start off.


----------



## RWA (26 Mar 2007)

retiredgrunt45 said:
			
		

> Ah I like a good drama, the chief, Col, the ball player and the presidents aid are all cylons, who would have thought. Great script!! As for the fifth cylon, it may be baltars lawyer, or?????



Actually, I think Starbuck is the fifth cylon. I agree that it is a great script, I mean just when you think you have the show all figured out they throw in a great plot twist.


----------



## DONT_PANIC (26 Mar 2007)

mover1 said:
			
		

> Next season will start off with a big faceoff battle, but just as the shooting starts the Col will override Adamas  order and request a cease fire. These cylons are friends and  the music was a message to the final five in order to let the galactica know they were friendly.
> 
> Starbuck will only be a phantom of lee's imagination. We shall call this the Snuffolufogus affect.
> 
> ...



I don't think it is extremist and moderate.  I think it is going to explore how the 5 (4?) seem to have some level of free will, while the 7 only have programming.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Mar 2007)

RWA said:
			
		

> Actually, I think Starbuck is the fifth cylon. I agree that it is a great script, I mean just when you think you have the show all figured out they throw in a great plot twist.



Then why are Baltar and the President both showing up in and having shared dreams with Number Six and Sharon?


----------



## CougarKing (26 Mar 2007)

mover1 said:
			
		

> Next season will start off with a big faceoff battle, but just as the shooting starts the Col will override Adamas  order and request a cease fire.




Why doesn't the battle just start off with the _Galactica_ keeping Cylon Fleet basestars at bay while the civvy fleet jumps recharges for a jump, but suddenly, an Earth Fleet arrives out of nowhere to investigate this new instrusion they detected on their territory.

Hopefully, the flagship of this fleet will be the USS _Saratoga_ from the "Space, Above and Beyond" Series.

If it's Star Trek ships or Stargate's USAF _Daedalus_, I'LL EAT MY SHIRT!!!!!  ;D


----------



## xena (26 Mar 2007)

Oh yeah, like finding Earth would be a good thing for the series.  How well did that turn out in Galactica 1980?  Hmmm...?  :boring: The search for Earth *has* to be never ending.

Something about the journey being at least as important as the destination springs to mind.

Just my two cubits.


----------



## Dodger1967 (26 Mar 2007)

CougarShark said:
			
		

> Why doesn't the battle just start off with the _Galactica_ keeping Cylon Fleet basestars at bay while the civvy fleet jumps recharges for a jump, but suddenly, an Earth Fleet arrives out of nowhere to investigate this new instrusion they detected on their territory.
> 
> Hopefully, the flagship of this fleet will be the USS _Saratoga_ from the "Space, Above and Beyond" Series.
> 
> If it's Star Trek ships or Stargate's USAF _Daedalus_, I'LL EAT MY SHIRT!!!!!  ;D



7 of 9 and Starbuck in a shower scene ?


----------



## sober_ruski (26 Mar 2007)

Daedalus was destroyed!  : Gosh, get your facts together 

The original must really have no clue who the final 5 are since old Sharon was screwing Chief and did not have a bloody clue. Given that she didnt have a clue she was a cylon either, it is kinda understandable. BUT, Athena aka New Sharon has memories of the old one. Sooo... argh, brain frack.


----------



## mover1 (26 Mar 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Then why are Baltar and the President both showing up in and having shared dreams with Number Six and Sharon?



The cylon blood used to cure the presidents cancer, as for Baltar being in the dreams. Who knows......Maybe some cylon blood mixed whith his whne the war started. Or he could have caught cylon aids in on of his threeway love sessions. .....


----------



## gaspasser (26 Mar 2007)

Dodger1967 said:
			
		

> 7 of 9 and Starbuck in a shower scene ?


Stop it!...Stop it!!...bad boy...been lonely too long?? Naah, how 'bout 7 of 9 AND 6?  Let's keep the number thing going. 
I think you watch a bit too much Sci-fi!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Now, we know the Four THINK they are Cylons. Only the Chief made mention of it and the rest followed along.  They don't believe it and will carry on in good order as Hu-mons. {best Quard voice}  I think the fifth one is one of Baltar's new followers, the young woman who said " we're here to save you" or something like that, when the ship went black.  
IMHO, it's just a plot varience to get in more watchers and keep the fans they already have. Kara looked a little funny when she came back, really out there.  Maybe she had been to Earth and got the WOW look.  50 or so light years away???  Come on , the series will be over by then?!
Later, BYTD


----------



## CougarKing (26 Mar 2007)

sober_ruski said:
			
		

> Daedalus was destroyed!  : Gosh, get your facts together



Don't you mean the USAF Prometheus? Oh never mind...I gave up on watching the Stargate series... (Yawnn...)  :

Perhaps they'll post some small webisodes about Starbuck's hidden journey on the SciFi Channel website, as they did last summer about the New Caprica Resistance. Or perhaps on the Space Channel website as well? Hmm...


----------



## sober_ruski (26 Mar 2007)

CougarShark said:
			
		

> Don't you mean the USAF Prometheus? Oh never mind...I gave up on watching the Stargate series... (Yawnn...)  :
> 
> Perhaps they'll post some small webisodes about Starbuck's hidden journey on the SciFi Channel website, as they did last summer about the New Caprica Resistance. Or perhaps on the Space Channel website as well? Hmm...



I didnt finish watching the last episode... so they did manage to escape that blast thingy somehow?

Oh, and about Kara being "out there"... maybe she visited Earth, landed here in BC and discovered the BC's best?


----------



## ThainC (26 Mar 2007)

Just a thought, didn't that one cylon who was constantly killer herself see who the final five were? I even remember her apologizing to one, whom I suspect to be the Colonel now.  Perhaps she will play a role on the Cylon's side now that she knows who they all are.  Just a thought.


----------



## Bert (27 Mar 2007)

I hate to post in this thread and be lumped in the same crowd as you space nuts but...

...in the final scene of the 3rd series ending episode, you see the zoom out from the
fleet to a region just above the galaxy, then we zoom in slightly off to the side and
we see what appears to be Earth.  Given the galaxy is about 100,000 light years in
diameter, I estimate the distance between Earth and the fleet to be around
5,000-10,000 light years.

The theory that Col Tigh, the President's Assistant, Enders, the Chief, and Starbuck are
the "5 cylons" may hold some water.  The President herself has some connection.  One of 
the other cyclon models told Starbuck that "this will happen or would happen again" and has 
an abstract meaning.

Good stuff.  Can't wait for season four.


----------



## sober_ruski (27 Mar 2007)

They heard music from about 40-50 years ago? Since radio signal travels at the speed of light, they are apprx 50 light years away.


----------



## Bert (27 Mar 2007)

Assuming the music is from Earth, it was transmitted from Earth 40/50 years ago, and BSG
is set in "present day".  

Point taken that 5,000 to 10,000 years doesn't make sense compared to the story line of
3,000 years when the 12 Colonies first arose and the journey of the 13th.

You'll note at the end of the episode the galaxy zoom scenes.  The distance traveled appears to 
be much further than 50 light years.  I can't find any references of nebulas at or within 100
light years of Earth.  This would suggest that Earth is more advanced in time than present
day, assuming of course BSG is 'receiving' Earth music at a nebula.  Might be a Cylon
local broadcast and not sourced from Earth.  Gotta wait for season four.

I refuse to post here again.   ;D


----------



## mover1 (27 Mar 2007)

Bert said:
			
		

> You'll note at the end of the episode the galaxy zoom scenes.  The distance traveled appears to
> be much further than 50 light years.
> 
> I can't find any references of nebulas at or within 100
> ...



Yeah right
 your geek colors are showing through  

Hey can we get a mod to add CYLON to the spell check dictionary


----------



## ThainC (27 Mar 2007)

This comes from Bear McCreary's web blog.  He's the composer for BSG.  This is just a paragraph clip from his blog explaining the origin of the song All Along The Watch Tower, and how it isn't necessarily Bob Dylan's OR Hendrix' version.

I happened to catch Ron Moore in the hallway at Universal and, in a brief conversation, got everything I needed to know. I learned that the idea was not that Bob Dylan necessarily exists in the characters' universe, but that an artist on one of the colonies may have recorded a song with the exact same melody and lyrics. Perhaps this unknown performer and Dylan pulled inspiration from a common, ethereal source. Therefore, I was told to make no musical references to any "Earthly" versions, Hendrix, Dylan or any others. The arrangement needed to sound like a pop song that belonged in the Galactica universe, not our own.

Just thought I'd toss THIS in there.  That way, we're not trying to measure distance to Earth based on the time it takes for a song to get from point A to point B.

Link to his blog: http://www.bearmccreary.com/

Chad.


----------



## mover1 (27 Mar 2007)

From another blog.......and I read it somewhere that the signal may or may not have come from earth. In fact the directors and the writes haven't even nailed down in which year the fleet will arrive or exactly what year it is on earth.



http://forums.spacecast.com/forums/thread/308876.aspx

The key to the episode was "All Along the Watchtower".  Every bit of dialogue in this show has a purpose...but when the characters in the show are actually saying the lyrics of the background music as dialogue...it's kinda freaking obvious there is "something" to it.  Specifically, the lines "there's too much confusion", "No reason to get excited" and "I can't get no relief" are all spoken as dialogue by the new "cylons"...if they actually are cylons....which I doubt.  Therefore, it makes sense to identify WHY the writers chose that song (who cares how good the rendition was).

The lyrics are listed below.  Please note this song is essentially, about class warfare which was an underlining message throughout season 3.  The song references a Joker and Thief vs. the Princes in the Tower.  Jokers are members of a society that support the ruling class.  It's important to point out that all four people who believe they are cylons are essentially the servant class or work/support someone in a ruling position.  Thieves sneak into things to take something away in the same manner in which the cylons snuck into the human society to steal the planet and the human way of life.  The song tells of the Joker and Thief working together to challenge the princes in the watchtower who represent the "establishment".  Throughout the season there were references to the "elite" and "ruling class".  Could this be foreshadowing a collaboration between the Joker (servant class of human society) and Thief (cylons) to over though the current ruling class (Adama, Roslyn, et al?)

Additionally, the song also ends with a reference to the "wind began to howl" which is representing a change in the weather.  To make the connection to the song even more obvious, Helo specifically states "There is a change in the weather" about to occur.

Either way...damn good stuff.  It makes me wish I had paid more attention in Literature classes in college!

Lyrics....


"There must be some way out of here," said the joker to the thief,

"There's too much confusion, I can't get no relief.

Businessmen, they drink my wine, plowmen dig my earth,

None of them along the line know what any of it is worth."

"No reason to get excited," the thief, he kindly spoke,

"There are many here among us who feel that life is but a joke.

But you and I, we've been through that, and this is not our fate,

So let us not talk falsely now, the hour is getting late."

All along the watchtower, princes kept the view

While all the women came and went, barefoot servants, too.

Outside in the distance a wildcat did growl,

Two riders were approaching, the wind began to howl


----------



## Kendrick (27 Mar 2007)

The wait between season 2 and 3 was bad enough...  but for season 4 not before 2008?   AaaAAaAarrggGGgG :blotto:


----------



## DONT_PANIC (27 Mar 2007)

mover1 said:
			
		

> Specifically, the lines "there's too much confusion", "No reason to get excited" and "I can't get no relief" are all spoken as dialogue by the new "cylons"...if they actually are cylons....which I doubt.



Ron Moore confirmed in an interview that they are cylons.
http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/07085/770732-352.stm


----------



## sober_ruski (27 Mar 2007)

Flying bikes are coming back. w00t!  :


----------



## gaspasser (27 Mar 2007)

mover1,
That's deep man.  }puufftt{ {best Chong voice}
I can dig what you're saying, it all makes sense now, for some reason.  Underlying storylines and social nuances.
Far out.
The music represents a "dawning awareness" by the four new Cylons. <  {{music}} This is the Dawning of the Age of Aquarius>


  8)
But to Frakking wait until next january is... is... distrubing.


----------



## CougarKing (27 Mar 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> But to Frakking wait until next january is... is... distrubing.



BYT, 

That's not disturbing! Look at the link below to see something REALLY DISTURBING!!! (Best Quark Voice)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRsEBZCS6po

Another one for you, Hu-Mon!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hEL14VVjH8&mode=related&search=


----------



## sober_ruski (28 Mar 2007)

"Damn it feels good to be a Cylon... there aint no earth anyways motherfrackers, peace"  :


----------



## Jacqueline (28 Mar 2007)

Heheh everybody's a cylon.


----------



## armyvern (29 Mar 2007)

Moderator Warning

I do not frequent this thread, and it may indeed be located in Radio Chatter, but keep the crap out of it...lest it be locked.

The Librarian
Army.ca Staff


Edited to add...ie the crap I just deleted from it.


----------



## sober_ruski (29 Mar 2007)

Oh c'mon! Those were comments directly related to the topic, and quotes taken directly from BSG bloopers.
Even the blooper links were removed  ???


----------



## sigpig (29 Mar 2007)

sober_ruski said:
			
		

> Even the blooper links were removed  ???



Oh great, now I've got to go find them again...


----------



## CougarKing (30 Mar 2007)

I wonder if BSG's military technical advisors were ex-CF or ex-US military? Someone pointed out the use of old CF equipment at the beginning of the 2nd half of the 3rd season, which began last January (2007).   ???

And, correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't the greenish work uniforms of some of the enlisted servicemen/"NCMs"/noncoms on the ship similar to the old No.4 Base or Garrison Dress used by the Canadian Army that were phased out before CADPATs were introduced?

Well many of the terms they use such as "CAG" (Commander, Air Group) and  "Gunny" are obviously taken from US military usage.

Then, in the episode where Starbuck "dies" in the gas planet's atmosphere, Admiral Adama said "stop the UNREP" when they told the Tylium refuelling ship to cut its link to _Galactica_; I suppose that's a reference to the "Refuel At Sea" both Marcom and the USN use.

Maybe they borrowed some of the advisors from the "Stargate SG-1" series set? Hehehe...after all, aren't both filmed in Vancouver?

Oh well...why am I even exploring these details? Never mind... the geek goes back in his lane...


----------



## sober_ruski (30 Mar 2007)

Yeah, it was funny to see field phones used as mean of uber leet communication


----------



## armyvern (30 Mar 2007)

sober_ruski said:
			
		

> Oh c'mon! Those were comments directly related to the topic, and quotes taken directly from BSG bloopers.
> Even the blooper links were removed  ???



Yes, even the blooper links were removed.

Gentlemen, I don't frequent this thread but 12 and 13 year old cadets do; it _is_ the Battle Star Galactica thread after all. Your BSG porn reference Bloopers don't bother me at all...but face it, what we don't need is 12 and 13 year old (even if it is radio chatter) hearing refs to RJ et al from us here at this site.

If you don't understand that reasoning (which is mine), take it up with the site owner at army@army.ca

The Librarian
Army.ca Staff


----------



## gaspasser (30 Mar 2007)

Librarian, all you need to do is watch the show and many references are made to "free use and will".  In many scenes, the charactor Baltar is seen in bed with two naked Cylons, Six (or Caprica) and De'anna.  Many times throughout the show, crewmembers {officers and NCMS's} are shown sneaking off into a "tool locker" for a little bit of private time.  
I can see you point about any "pornographic" references and the comments being made here, but all any 13-14 year old has to do is watch tv.
And no, it's not right for us to propagate tv.
Regards, BYTD


----------



## armyvern (30 Mar 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Librarian, all you need to do is watch the show and many references are made to "free use and will".  In many scenes, the charactor Baltar is seen in bed with two naked Cylons, Six (or Caprica) and De'anna.  Many times throughout the show, crewmembers {officers and NCMS's} are shown sneaking off into a "tool locker" for a little bit of private time.
> I can see you point about any "pornographic" references and the comments being made here, but all any 13-14 year old has to do is watch tv.
> And no, it's not right for us to propagate tv.
> Regards, BYTD



Hmmm interesting,

While some refs are made in the TV show itself that 12 - 13 year olds are privvy to...

Remember that the ones I've deleted were considered "porn bloopers" for a reason and thus were not aired on the show...for a reason. The producers chose to remove them from the show that ended up being aired before those 12 - 13 year olds.

I'm not a prude, don't mistake me for one.

Problems with me removing them from this thread?

Like I said below:

Site Owner:
army@army.ca


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Mar 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Hmmm interesting,
> 
> While some refs are made in the TV show itself that 12 - 13 year olds are privvy to...
> 
> ...



Vern on the warpath  ;D


----------



## Colin Parkinson (30 Mar 2007)

CougarShark said:
			
		

> I wonder if BSG's military technical advisors were ex-CF or ex-US military? Someone pointed out the use of old CF equipment at the beginning of the 2nd half of the 3rd season, which began last January (2007).   ???
> 
> And, correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't the greenish work uniforms of some of the enlisted servicemen/"NCMs"/noncoms on the ship similar to the old No.4 Base or Garrison Dress used by the Canadian Army that were phased out before CADPATs were introduced?
> 
> ...



You will notice the space marines from the other battle star were carrying Berreta Storms for awhile. I guess all the P90's were in use by SG1


----------



## xena (30 Mar 2007)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> Vern on the warpath  ;D


Just an aside note, Vern has some supporters in her opinions on this.  Kids _DO_ frequent this thread.  I have kids.  I'd be very uncomfortable knowing they were reading what has been said here.

That being said, maybe we don't have to turn this into a "Leave it to Beaver" (no puns please!) discussion, but it might be smarter if we all thought about what we post before we post it.  It's the internet - it's public - and even though this is unofficial, stupid stuff is going to reflect badly on the CF.

But those are only my two cubits.  Back to the regularly scheduled geekness.  ;D


----------



## Danjanou (30 Mar 2007)

Ok not to turn this into a mod dogpile, nor does my fellow D/S need me to watch her six, but my two cents worth.

I do lurk in this thread because I like the show (sue me I’m a middle aed geek, it’s one if the few vices left o me).

Yeah the show is a bit risqué, and yeah the average 13 year old that’s the least bit computer literate has access to a lot more graphic material than the innuendos that were deleted. 

However this site decided a long time ago on a certain content standard and that is what is being enforced here, plain and simple. Yes you can access all sorts of wild and wonderful things in cyber space, however just not from army.ca. The site’s name is that army.ca not eroticfanfictionforgeeks,ca. Those who have issues with that have been given an option as noted above. There is also anotehr option open to you...go somewhere else if you're not happy here.

Here endeth the lesson.


----------



## gaspasser (30 Mar 2007)

I shall stand corrected and in future watch what I post.
This show, and many others, reflects how steadily creeping over some lines our overall social values are becoming.  Whereas "Leave it to Beaver" was a great example of family values to the networks.
My 0.02 worth.
Thanks Mods for keeping us on the striaght and decent.


----------



## rmacqueen (30 Mar 2007)

To get back on topic, I am suffering a bit of confusion about Tigh being a Cylon.  I thought anyone who had fought in the first Cylon war could not be a Cylon and Tigh fought in that war, he even referenced it in this episode


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Mar 2007)

xena said:
			
		

> Just an aside note, Vern has some supporters in her opinions on this.  Kids _DO_ frequent this thread.  I have kids.  I'd be very uncomfortable knowing they were reading what has been said here.
> 
> That being said, maybe we don't have to turn this into a "Leave it to Beaver" (no puns please!) discussion, but it might be smarter if we all thought about what we post before we post it.  It's the internet - it's public - and even though this is unofficial, stupid stuff is going to reflect badly on the CF.
> 
> But those are only my two cubits.  Back to the regularly scheduled geekness.  ;D



Xena I was supporting Vern, I guess you missed my big grining teeth smile ;D


----------



## xena (30 Mar 2007)

Yes, I did notice that, and I was in perfect agreement with both of you.  I just thought I might chime in with my two bits.  I was quoting you WRT some of the more questionable posts, not in opposition

Sorry if you thought I disagreed with you.  Timmy's hasn't kicked in fully yet - I might have phrased things wrong.

 ;D


----------



## gaspasser (30 Mar 2007)

Tyrol only mentioned said "that's it then, we're Cylons"  Giving everyone the inkling that they are.  They probably are not, just some _Jedi Mind Trick_ on the Resistors. The story went one way and the actual story will go the other.  I don't THINK they are, the writers only want YOU to think they are and come back next season.




They are Fracking with our minds to make us watch more...more...more...Battlestar Galactica is # 1...repeat after me...Batt....


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Mar 2007)

xena said:
			
		

> Yes, I did notice that, and I was in perfect agreement with both of you.  I just thought I might chime in with my two bits.  I was quoting you WRT some of the more questionable posts, not in opposition
> 
> Sorry if you thought I disagreed with you.  Timmy's hasn't kicked in fully yet - I might have phrased things wrong.
> 
> ;D



LOL no problem

:cheers:


----------



## Trinity (30 Mar 2007)

No... they're cylons....

Just GOOD cylons.  Apparently some sites are
saying some cylons broke away from the others.

I guess these are the five good ones.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (30 Mar 2007)

Maybe the writers are on crack and don't know what's happening next....


----------



## rmacqueen (31 Mar 2007)

Just to completely throw a wrench into this, lets look back at the pic of the final five from earlier in the season.  The one on the left I would say is definately the chief but there isn't one that remotely looks like Tigh and certainly now black female


----------



## gaspasser (2 Apr 2007)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Maybe the writers are on crack and don't know what's happening next....


+1, agreed!


			
				davidhmd said:
			
		

> I would say red herrings all of them... quite possibly crew members who had to throw on white robes for the shot.


Storylines and plots of misdirection.  Do you feel that hook in your cheek yet?    8)










  
_Pinky--soon, we will have ALL the sci-fi fans and take over the world!_


----------



## mover1 (3 Apr 2007)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> Just to completely throw a wrench into this, lets look back at the pic of the final five from earlier in the season.  The one on the left I would say is definately the chief but there isn't one that remotely looks like Tigh and certainly now black female



Actually the director only told the four of them (new cylons) that they were going to be cylons just before the episode was shot. Everyone was pretty accepting except the Cheif.... 

Has anyone made the link with Mr Lahey and Col Tigh yet....seperated at birth or what.....


----------



## sober_ruski (3 Apr 2007)

http://game-warden.com/forum/showthread.php?s=106e7299eb42854c428a57cfe04c0832&t=2831

Rejoice my fellow geeks and nerds!


----------



## Yrys (26 May 2007)

resurection (of a thread) .... for a lil' stripe...

http://galactanet.com/comic/270.htm


----------



## Jack O. (26 May 2007)

I think we've all agreed that Captain Kirk's ego alone could destroy the Galactica and the Star Destroyer without one phaser volley. 

Or maybe they would be destroyed by what happens when he takes off the girdle, I don't know.


----------



## gaspasser (26 May 2007)

The only way Captain Kirk could outdo the Galactica or a Star Destroyer is to...
Talk.
Like.
Every.
Word.
Is.
A.
Sentence.
And.
Bore.
Them.
To.
Death.
It almost worked on you, didn't it?
 ;D
_Assimulating Earth, one Idiot at a time. _


----------



## vonGarvin (26 May 2007)

Captain Kirk would do well, of course, but consider that Mr. T and Chuck Norris once both walked into a bar at the same time and it was instantly vapourised by the overwhelming presence of awesome.  Add Captain Kirk to the mix, and the Borg could align with the Cylons and they still wouldn't have a chance!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (28 May 2007)

Nah.  I think I'll sell out to the Cylons like Baltar did.  Seemed to work out just fine for him.


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (29 May 2007)

> Captain Kirk would do well, of course, but consider that Mr. T and Chuck Norris once both walked into a bar at the same time and it was instantly vapourised by the overwhelming presence of awesome.  Add Captain Kirk to the mix, and the Borg could align with the Cylons and they still wouldn't have a chance!



 I almost wet myself, when i read this, i'm still laughing so hard i can't catch my breath and my dog is staring at me like i'm retarded;D ;D

"Capatin S", you do have a way with words ;D


----------



## Yrys (4 Jun 2007)

'Battlestar' ending after next season

http://edition.cnn.com/2007/SHOWBIZ/TV/06/01/television.battlestar.reut/index.html



> LOS ANGELES, California (Hollywood Reporter) -- The upcoming fourth season of Sci Fi Channel's "Battlestar Galactica"
> will be its final one after all.
> 
> After months of speculation, the show's producers are set to make the announcement at a press conference Friday.
> ...


----------



## Jack O. (4 Jun 2007)

Why do all the shows I watch (That are new) seem to be canceled every time? Oh well, I hope they do it right.


----------



## gaspasser (5 Jun 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Nah.  I think I'll sell out to the Cylons like Baltar did.  Seemed to work out just fine for him.



With offers like that to come to the "dark side"..."resistance is futile"..


----------



## Trinity (5 Jun 2007)

Remember Space: Above and Beyond

Did we see the wrap up of the series....?  NO!
It got canceled.  

I'd rather they finish a series then drag it on until.. whoops
not enough viewers.... Cancel.

I think they're making a good decision here.

AND there is a Cylon spin off right? So it's not that
we are without our fix.


----------



## mover1 (5 Jun 2007)

As long as they don't end it with Ewoks Jar Jars and a really whiny main character.

Anyone see Robot Chicken when they did the Empire Strikes Back Scene.


----------



## RangerRay (5 Jun 2007)

NOVEMBER?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## niner domestic (5 Jun 2007)

November is when the Movie for TV comes out...January is when the series starts again...


----------



## Sheerin (5 Jun 2007)

> AND there is a Cylon spin off right? So it's not that
> we are without our fix.



I don't believe so, unless things have changed the Caprica spin off series has been put on the back burner and will probably not come to fruition.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caprica_%28television_series%29


----------



## Yrys (17 Jul 2007)

Seem like Starbuck is passin to the dark side in another universe...

http://testpattern.msnbc.msn.com/archive/2007/07/16/272143.aspx



> "Bionic Woman" is, of course, a new take on the 1970s hit which starred Lindsay Wagner as Jaime Sommers. The idea of a TV remake has been kicking around since 2002. (Wikipedia reports that Jennifer Aniston was considered for the lead early on, which...huh?) English actress Michelle Ryan now plays the new Jaime Sommers, and does a good job of passing for American. Katee Sackhoff (Starbuck on "Battlestar Galactica") plays another, evil bionic woman who dukes it out with Jaime.


----------



## Spencer100 (17 Jul 2007)

Oh the waiting!!!


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (18 Jul 2007)

> Unlike Jericho which was starting to get good again and we didn't even get to see the second half of the season fanaly for.



*Jericho is returning*!! Grass roots campaign started by the fans, saved the show from cancellation with 20 tons of peanuts sent to CBS.

OH there is a God!!

http://www.cbs.com/primetime/jericho/newvideo.php?id=2


----------



## Steel Badger (22 Jul 2007)

Now if only good ol' Joss Whedon can get Serenity back in the air..........


----------



## CougarKing (18 Oct 2007)

ARISE OH YE CAPRICA LOVERS!

ONLY ABOUT A MONTH LEFT BEFORE BATTLESTAR GALACTICA RETURNS ON NOV.24 WITH THE 2-HOUR SPECIAL TV MOVIE: 

"RAZOR"

Here's a link about the synopsis of that TV special from the Space channel's website:

http://www.spacecast.com/bsg/episodes_season4.asp

Here are the previews:

For the "Razor" movie:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTCm8zB9eVo&NR=1


For Season 4:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VysVxz2_rQg&mode=related&search=


And a little preview of a young Bill Adama's flashback when he was in the First Cylon War:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Tx1QQVpKy8&NR=1


----------



## CougarKing (6 Nov 2007)

Here are Razor flashbacks 3 and 4 for those who might be interested.

Too bad the Battlestar Columbia was destroyed in that battle the young Adama was in.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtM0Xfc7m1I&NR=1

The plot thickens after Adama bails out of Viper and parachutes safely into a Cylon-occupied planet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTMOdhKAeG8&NR=1

Hopefully season 4 is all it's cracked up to be!

Enjoy!


----------



## karl28 (6 Nov 2007)

Two more weeks till season four  been going through withdrawls lol


----------



## Rice0031 (6 Nov 2007)

Oh man all this talk.... I need my bsg fix.


----------



## CougarKing (6 Nov 2007)

Then watch those frigging youtube links with those flashbacks and trailers, Rice. hehehe


----------



## Rice0031 (7 Nov 2007)

Watched them all... Several times. Ah well, only a few weeks until Razor .

Though I noticed that the actor who plays Adama in the flashbacks seems to be a little too happy? His facial expressions seem wrong for what's going on around him.

Also: Part 5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cD6PF00WxjI


----------



## zipperhead_cop (8 Nov 2007)

I'm going to be up in Pet as of Jan 7.  Anybody have any good ideas as to how I can catch The Show while I'm up there?


----------



## Nemo888 (8 Nov 2007)

www.thepiratebay.org 
My dvd player has a usb port so I just downnload and go.
If media player on the DWAN boxes had divx I would watch it at work. 
The show is so much better without commercials.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (8 Nov 2007)

Nemo888 said:
			
		

> If media player on the DWAN boxes had divx I would watch it at work.
> The show is so much better without commercials.



Agreed, but I don't think we are going to be doing much in-office computer work for pre-deployment.  Can you get the SciFi Channel in the messes, or would I need to go to a bar in town?  And does it have a day and time slot yet?


----------



## Nemo888 (8 Nov 2007)

We had space channel in barracks when I was there, so no problem. Unless there is hockey on, in which case forget it.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (8 Nov 2007)

Nemo888 said:
			
		

> We had space channel in barracks when I was there, so no problem. Unless there is hockey on, in which case forget it.



Hmmm.  We'll see how that works out.  I'm a notch larger than the average geek.   ;D


----------



## CougarKing (10 Nov 2007)

OMG- someone- an insider I assume- was able to get all 11 Chapters of Razor uploaded on youtube!!! SHEESH! For those of you like Rice who need their BSG fix NOW, here's Chapters 1 and 2! Hehehee....But it will probably be taken off soon by the copyright guys at youtube.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBFTsaRbSyU&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iF6fi7fxf8&NR=1


----------



## Sheerin (10 Nov 2007)

interesting.  As for who uploaded it, I heard that they were having special screenings in New York and LA for Razor. 

I'm not going to watch it on youtube, i'll just wait till it airs on the 24th.


----------



## medaid (10 Nov 2007)

watched the minisodes and flash backs, not bad. It was pretty damn good actually. Just makes me wanna tune in that much more!


----------



## Rice0031 (11 Nov 2007)

Ooh, I don't want to spoil Razor so I am going to wait until it comes out to watch the whole thing.

Anyone who has a decent computer (read: Pentium 3 or newer) should check out Battle Star Galactica: Beyond the Red Line.
It's basically a flight combat simulation game of the series we all love so much. Check it out: http://www.game-warden.com/bsg/
It's  in development by a small BSG fan community, so there is only a demo at the moment, however it is fun. The multiplayer is pretty fun, too.


----------



## Nemo888 (11 Nov 2007)

If you use a proxy(pretend to have an American IP address) you can watch them on the sci-fi channel website. But its blocked to all Canadians for some reason.


----------



## Rice0031 (11 Nov 2007)

Yea, just find a proxy server address (one you can "trust") and throw it into your proxy settings in FireFox (yes, that means for those of you that use IE - get FireFox). Though don't forget to remove it once you're done watching...


----------



## Sheerin (21 Nov 2007)

I just watched Razor and it was absolutely amazing.


----------



## CougarKing (21 Nov 2007)

Since some people here on the site have already watched "Razor", would anyone care to guess what the hybrid human-Cylon "god" in the bathtub (yes, it's a friggin' bathtub) meant when he said "All this has happened before...and all this will happen again"? (Then he's stuck in a loop saying "again" like a broken tape recorder.) Is he talking about the original series when he means "All this has happened before"? Hehehe... ;D


----------



## Sheerin (21 Nov 2007)

perhaps we should avoid spoilers.  

But as for the phrase, it's been uttered many times throughout the show, going all the back to the miniseries.  It's part of their belief system that everything that has happened, has happened before and is destined to happen again.  Leoben said it numerous times to Thrace during season one's _Flesh and Bone_.  I suppose we'll find out more in the coming season, assuming of course the WGA strike doesn't kill the series (a very real possibility according to R.D. Moore)


----------



## Rice0031 (21 Nov 2007)

Sheerin said:
			
		

> I just watched Razor and it was absolutely amazing.


+1
Pretty damned good.
I'm not really sure what the events that took place mean, though.
Hmm...


----------



## zipperhead_cop (21 Nov 2007)

So is there any one link that works better than others, or are you getting this off the SciFi channel?
(yes, Ima jonesin!)


----------



## Rice0031 (24 Nov 2007)

Just hit up a torrent site for it. Though it does air tonight, I think, so I'll be watching again!
...Or is it tomorrow?


----------



## CougarKing (24 Nov 2007)

Sheerin said:
			
		

> I suppose we'll find out more in the coming season, assuming of course the WGA strike doesn't kill the series (a very real possibility according to R.D. Moore)



I'm sure a lot of people NOT in the industry wouldn't mind writing for the series- I doubt you need a lot of screenwriting training to come up with a good story. They shouldn't let some writers kill off the series; was that what happened with the _Jericho_ or was that a top corporate decision? Speaking of which, does anyone know when that other series will come back? The makers promised to bring back _Jericho _ to at least provide some clean closure due to complaints by many fans.

As for the latest BSG flick, I was a little disappointed by the opening battle scene of _Razor_ in Major Shaw's flashback showing the Cylon surprise attack on Scorpio shipyards. I was kinda hoping to see some massive space battle between Admiral Nagala's 50+ Battlestars against the Cylon fleet, when the Cylons simply "turned off" the power of many Colonial ships as described in the mini-series, but of course, they probably don't have the budget for something like that.  :


----------



## Sheerin (24 Nov 2007)

> As for the latest BSG flick, I was a little disappointed by the opening battle scene of Razor in Major Shaw's flashback showing the Cylon surprise attack on Scorpio shipyards. I was kinda hoping to see some massive space battle between Admiral Nagala's 50+ Battlestars against the Cylon fleet,when the Cylons simply "turned off" the power of many Colonial ships as described in the mini-series, but of course, they probably don't have the budget for something like that.



In the commentary for the Miniseries both Moore and Eick (sp) said that they chose deliberately not to show the battles as the miniseries was about the Galactica and not the rest of the fleet.  I suppose the same applies to Razor where it would have been cool to see the battles but they wouldn't really do much to advance the plot.  Perhaps they'll do another movie focusing on the efforts of Nagala... but I doubt it.


----------



## karl28 (24 Nov 2007)

http://entertainment1.sympatico.msn.ca/TV_Guide/Interviews/Features/Articles/071122_battlestar_GD


Hey guys just saw this link on msn.ca . It's about the writers strike and how it will affect the up coming BSG season four .


----------



## RangerRay (3 Dec 2007)

So I gather the strike is why there was no new BSG episode this week?


----------



## CougarKing (3 Dec 2007)

RangerRay,

"BSG: Razor" was supposed to be a special spin-off movie that was supposed to tell the _Pegasus's_ story before they met _Galactica_. It was not part of Season 4, which was supposed to begin this January. However, the link just posted Karl28 suggests that it may start in April instead, though I'm not sure whether this is directly because of the WGA strike.


----------



## dangerboy (4 Dec 2007)

Battlestar Galactica Razor is now out on DVD, with extra footage.


----------



## CougarKing (28 Dec 2007)

Here are some rumors I heard from various websites about what Season 4 holds in store for us:

-Adama and Roslin get (much) closer. (No Duh...)

-Lee/Apollo grows a beard and now works on an unknown civilian ship as a lawyer.

-Baltar now has the backing from a cult who believes he has some sort of special healing power.

-Roslin now has a new enemy: Kara Thrace/Starbuck. Roslin is convinced that Kara will spell doom to the fleet.

-Cally dies in season 4.

-An ENTIRE COLONIAL BATTLESTAR GROUP WILL APPEAR!

- It is hinted that Roslin will die in Season 4.

- Gina (the Number Six Cylon model seen in "BSG:Razor") is back in Season 4 as a clone called Natalie.

Would anyone here care to speculate which one(s) of these sound plausible, based on your opinions?


----------



## gaspasser (28 Dec 2007)

From the sounds of it, everything looks pretty plausible...We all know that Adama and Roslin are getting chummy, plus it's a story line for them...According to "Razor" Kara Thrace is the doom of the human race, bummer cuz she's such a hotshot pilot AGAINST the toasters...I hope they don't kill off Cali, she's kind of cute and adds a story line for the Chief...Having an entire BS group show up would be totally outside the show's premise of being the last of their kind {in that part of space, anyways}
Yet another clone of Six...well, there's a few storylines there!!!  Too bad they got away from the nude scenes with Baltar {lucky B&*^}
Q?  How come it's always the geeky guy who blows up the world and destroys all that is known, ends up with the hot chicks in nude scenes???
Well that's my 0.02 worth.


----------



## dimsum (28 Dec 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> According to "Razor" Kara Thrace is the doom of the human race



But if it was a Cylon Hybrid who said that, would the Colonials _really_ want to believe it?  This is a tad of a stretch, but if you were the coach of a sports team and the other team's coach said not to play your star player (OK, a really big stretch), you would probably do the complete opposite.  Right?   :-\


----------



## Rice0031 (29 Dec 2007)

> Would anyone here care to speculate which one(s) of these sound plausible, based on your opinions?


Yes, actually.



> Adama and Roslin get (much) closer.


Makes sense to me, the show has always hinted at a possibility for the two. Though if they make it one of the main story arcs
it will just interfere with the real matter at hand now: Kara and Earth.



> Lee/Apollo grows a beard and now works on an unknown civilian ship as a lawyer.


I think that is a little silly if they do that with the show. He's a pilot, not a lawyer. Besides he did poorly during Baltar's trial, IMO.
And if I want something like that to watch I'll tune into JAG. 



> Baltar now has the backing from a cult who believes he has some sort of special healing power.


Also somewhat silly, but seems to be along the show's main drift - spirituality.



> Roslin now has a new enemy: Kara Thrace/Starbuck. Roslin is convinced that Kara will spell doom to the fleet.


Makes perfect sense. Actually that would be an interesting spin since that would generate a whole new conflict. How can they go against
their top fighter ace? Can they trust the Cylons' prediction? (Hell no!)



> Cally dies in season 4.


That would not be good, I like Cally, and has said, she gives the chief some depth and story.



> An ENTIRE COLONIAL BATTLESTAR GROUP WILL APPEAR!


I want some of this. We don't really know too much about the destruction of the fleet except from Pegasus'/Galactica's standpoint.
As far as _they_ know the fleet was destroyed. When they Cylons attacked, they jumped away, hoping for the best. Who's to say
that another battlestar(s) didn't make it out in time? Wouldn't an entire fleet have more than just one shipyard?



> It is hinted that Roslin will die in Season 4.


Not unlikely, she has cancer that has come out of remission. Unfortunate, I like her character.



> Gina (the Number Six Cylon model seen in "BSG:Razor") is back in Season 4 as a clone called Natalie.


I need to rewatch Razor. I am still a bit confused by the hybrid cylon overmind character. Was he not the cylons' first step into
creating skinjobs? Why did they exile him?


----------



## CougarKing (18 Jan 2008)

Rice said:
			
		

> I want some of this. We don't really know too much about the destruction of the fleet except from Pegasus'/Galactica's standpoint.
> As far as _they_ know the fleet was destroyed. When they Cylons attacked, they jumped away, hoping for the best. Who's to say
> that another battlestar(s) didn't make it out in time? Wouldn't an entire fleet have more than just one shipyard?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkYvXmD94e0

BYT, Rice,

Apparently what you said could be right; there are more rumors from online that _Galactica_'s fleet does meet another another colonial fleet with at least one other battlestar.

Also, if one watches the Season 4 preview shots in the youtube link above, you will see a battlestar-like ship suddenly blow up and then Lt. Gaeta shouts "Sir, we just lost Pyxis" at approximately 4:11 to 4:15 in the vid, at the end of which President Roslin suddenly says, "Oh my gods, Captain Tarley/Tarsus and 600 souls!".

It's also mentioned in the preview that the Earth they find could be in anytime between 10,000 BC and the year 2020 AD in development.  :


----------



## Rice0031 (29 Jan 2008)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkYvXmD94e0
> 
> Also, if one watches the Season 4 preview shots in the youtube link above, you will see a battlestar-like ship suddenly blow up and then Lt. Gaeta shouts "Sir, we just lost Pyxis" at approximately 4:11 to 4:15 in the vid, at the end of which President Roslin suddenly says, "Oh my gods, Captain Tarley/Tarsus and 600 souls!".



Yes, but the fleet also has countless civilian ships. More likely it was a civvy ship that got hit.

...Ok I can hardly hold back I'm so anxious for them to get the show going! C'mon!!
PS: Writer's strike: end now damnit!


----------



## CougarKing (5 Mar 2008)

It's official- BSG will come back to the Space Channel on April 4, 10 PM/2200 ET, 7 PM/1900 Pacific Time.


----------



## dangerboy (5 Mar 2008)

Season 3 comes out on DVD Mar 18th, just in time to refresh yourself before season 4 starts.


----------



## Slim (5 Mar 2008)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Season 3 comes out on DVD Mar 18th, just in time to refresh yourself before season 4 starts.



Ahh...I was wondering. I have 1 and 2. I missed three due tobeing out of the country but will deffinetly go pick it up!

Cheers


----------



## karl28 (5 Mar 2008)

I can't wait for season 3 to come out on DVD I have missed all of it need to catch up .  Here is hoping that season four ends the way it started .


----------



## dangerboy (5 Mar 2008)

Here is a review of the season 3 DVD

Season 3 review


----------



## Loachman (5 Mar 2008)

So when does it appear on shelves? I've given up checking.


----------



## CougarKing (5 Mar 2008)

Loachman said:
			
		

> So when does it appear on shelves? I've given up checking.



Check up a few posts. Dangerboy said that the DVD comes out on March 18.


----------



## dimsum (6 Mar 2008)

For anyone who hasn't seen it already, it's the 8-min recap of S1-3.  Just so we all remember the random little plotlines!

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=I4DUraGnEMk


----------



## sober_ruski (6 Mar 2008)

haha, "there's a bun in the toaster"  ;D


----------



## Loachman (6 Mar 2008)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> Check up a few posts. Dangerboy said that the DVD comes out on March 18.



Oops - and me a Mod, too. Thanks.


----------



## Rice0031 (7 Mar 2008)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Season 3 comes out on DVD Mar 18th, just in time to refresh yourself before season 4 starts.



I'm getting excited!!


----------



## karl28 (21 Mar 2008)

Wow I picked up season 3 a couple of days ago and have just finished watching it . All I can say  that it was amazing to watch cant wait for season four to come out in April .


----------



## zipperhead_cop (21 Mar 2008)

I'm not yet familiar with all the TV channels in Pet.  Will they have BSG on the sci fi channel through the regular cable, or am I going to have to find some satellite feed at the mess (and probably have to get in a fight with the rest of the unwashed hordes for the control)?


----------



## karl28 (21 Mar 2008)

zipperhead_cop    BSG  should be on normal SCI-FI channel with regular cable . I have digital cable right now  and BSG is on SCI-FI  . Plus when I had regular cable BSG was on the SCI-FI channel .  Hope this helps you out 

Cheers Karl


----------



## zipperhead_cop (21 Mar 2008)

Thanks bro.  Now to really  push my luck...
Will it still be on at 2200 on Fridays?


----------



## medaid (21 Mar 2008)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Thanks bro.  Now to really  push my luck...
> Will it still be on at 2200 on Fridays?



OR! It could be on the Space channel


----------



## zipperhead_cop (21 Mar 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> OR! It could be on the Space channel



Do we have that in the shacks in Pet?


----------



## medaid (21 Mar 2008)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Do we have that in the shacks in Pet?



Uh I don't know about that mate... it's part of cable :S


----------



## CougarKing (21 Mar 2008)

And here are the top ten reasons to watch the new Season 4 of BSG, according to David Letterman:

http://www.cbs.com/latenight/lateshow/top_ten/index/php/20080319.phtml

Top Ten Reasons To Watch The New Season Of "Battlestar Galactica"  (Each quote is made by a BSG character guest-starring on Letterman's show- try to guess who said each quote without watching the show- Number Six should be really easy!)

10.  "In the dramatic season opening episode, we save 15% by switching our insurance to Geico"  

9.   "You'll find out what's in the hatch and who gets off the island -- crap, wrong show"  

8.   "My character creates a line of "Honey Roasted Space Nuts"  

7.   "What else are you gonna do, read a book?"  

6.   "There's a good chance you'll see me naked"  

5.   "There's a good chance you'll see me naked"  

4.   "New FTL drives will allow the Colonial fleet to better adjust to gravitational variations and achieve maximum superluminal travel to outrun the pursuing Cylon basestars -- I don't know what the hell I'm talking about"  

3.   "We engage in a life-and-death battle against evil robots...You know, same s*** as last year"  

2.   "I take on the most challenging task of my political career -- doing a lame Top Ten list on a third rate talk show"  

1.   "Watch me lead us into war against the Cylons without an exit strategy"

11.  "We're going the WRONGGGGG WAYYYY!!!!!!!  (Medtech's Starbuck impression as he is having a nightmare) ;D


----------



## medaid (22 Mar 2008)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> 11.  "We're going the WRONGGGGG WAYYYY!!!!!!!  (Medtech's Starbuck impression as he is having a nightmare) ;D



Damn it!!! I am the last Cylon! Why do you humans keep saying such silly things!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (22 Mar 2008)

#5--Edward James Olmos?


----------



## medaid (22 Mar 2008)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> #5--Edward James Olmos?




Ah that reminded me of Death from Family Guy 


"That's Edward James Olmos' ass"


----------



## karl28 (22 Mar 2008)

http://forums.spacecast.com/forums/thread/348076.aspx


zipperhead_cop   According to this link Season 4 starts April 4 2008 and airs at 10:00 pm (2200) .   Unfortunately this is the most info I can find for you .   I have no idea about  if its available in the shacks or not I am just a civy so you will more than likely have to try and ask some one that is living there for that but hope this helps out .

Cheers Karl


----------



## zipperhead_cop (22 Mar 2008)

karl28 said:
			
		

> http://forums.spacecast.com/forums/thread/348076.aspx
> zipperhead_cop   According to this link Season 4 starts April 4 2008 and airs at 10:00 pm (2200) .   Unfortunately this is the most info I can find for you .   I have no idea about  if its available in the shacks or not I am just a civy so you will more than likely have to try and ask some one that is living there for that but hope this helps out .
> Cheers Karl



Thanks for the info and link Karl.  I guess I'll just have to linger in my room on Friday.


----------



## vonGarvin (22 Mar 2008)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info and link Karl.  I guess I'll just have to linger in my room on Friday.


I _would_ see you in the mess on Friday, however, I'll be in Kingston 

As for Space, I believe it's part of the Cable Package in the shacks.  I'm not really into TV, so I can't help you out there, sorry


----------



## karl28 (22 Mar 2008)

zipperhead_cop  

Glad the info had helped you . I sure hope that you can get some of the episodes in the shacks it would be sweet if you could . Wont they let you have a cable hook up in your own room ?


----------



## zipperhead_cop (23 Mar 2008)

karl28 said:
			
		

> zipperhead_cop
> 
> Glad the info had helped you . I sure hope that you can get some of the episodes in the shacks it would be sweet if you could . Wont they let you have a cable hook up in your own room ?



We do, but it is a basic cable package.  "Space" has the previous seasons, but I was under the impression that the Sci Fi channel (the HBO of space based entertainment) was going to get to show it first, which is only available on satelite.  Hence my query.


----------



## karl28 (25 Mar 2008)

zipperhead_cop 

  That has to suck about the basic package part .  I think on the link that I sent you it stated that space and Sci-Fi are supposed to be running season 4 at the same time witch would be sweet if they do that . Good luck with being able to see it in Pet .

Cheers Karl


----------



## Trinity (26 Mar 2008)

A little humour to tide us until the show starts.


----------



## RangerRay (26 Mar 2008)

I'm scared to ask what that plastic thing underneath is!


----------



## CougarKing (30 Mar 2008)

Just found another Season 4 trailer/preview which shows AT LEAST THREE more _Mercury_ class Battlestars appearing!!!! One of them has the name _Hades_ and another has the name _Titan_. Looks like at least one of the rumors were true!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQaEUKwNNLQ&feature=related


----------



## Sheerin (30 Mar 2008)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> Just found another Season 4 trailer/preview which shows AT LEAST THREE more _Mercury_ class Battlestars appearing!!!! One of them has the name _Hades_ and another has the name _Titan_. Looks like at least one of the rumors were true!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQaEUKwNNLQ&feature=related



I think that's a fan made trailer, at least that's what I've read on other sites.


----------



## sober_ruski (31 Mar 2008)

It is. 

Recognize some of the shots from previous seasons.


----------



## Sheerin (31 Mar 2008)

The real tip off is that the action sequences are from BSG: Beyond the Red Line video game.


----------



## DONT_PANIC (31 Mar 2008)

This seems to have some new footage; looks pretty fraking good too.
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=ftld2WrB_0g&feature=related


----------



## Sheerin (31 Mar 2008)

can't wait!


----------



## karl28 (31 Mar 2008)

All I can say is that I can't wait for this show to get back on with new shows its gonna be a heck of a ride .


----------



## dwalter (31 Mar 2008)

I am so stoked for the last season! It looks like it's going to be one hell of a ride to the end of the show. I've gone and bought season 1, and started watching the earlier episodes again, just because I missed a few of the earlier season ones. Too bad the Colonial Fleet isn't real; I'd join.


----------



## CougarKing (31 Mar 2008)

Sheerin said:
			
		

> The real tip off is that the action sequences are from BSG: Beyond the Red Line video game.



How was I supposed to know that came from a video game? I have a life and don't have anything to do with BSG apart from watching the show and posting here.  ;D

Oh well. So there isn't another battlestar group that is going to save everyone in the first episode of this season. Makes the combat record of the "Big G" all the more impressive. 8)


----------



## Trinity (31 Mar 2008)

Ok

Serious discussion time.

How can Starbuck be a Cylon if she was raised as a child from a human mother?

How can Saul... who FOUGHT in the first Cylon war be an evolved Cylon when the
Cylons were only experimenting with human form at the time?

TWO HUGE questions that need answering this season or I'll be pissed!


----------



## RangerRay (31 Mar 2008)

Maybe Saul was replaced by a cylon (with implanted memory) while he was laying face down in a ditch one night before the invasion...?


----------



## dangerboy (31 Mar 2008)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Ok
> 
> Serious discussion time.
> 
> ...



Of course how do we know Starbuck was raised as a child maybe she just has fake memories of her childhood (like blade runner).  Makes you wonder.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (31 Mar 2008)

Sheerin said:
			
		

> I think that's a fan made trailer, at least that's what I've read on other sites.



Too bad....I always liked the idea they were other survivng battlestars and civillian fleets out there.


----------



## Trinity (31 Mar 2008)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Of course how do we know Starbuck was raised as a child maybe she just has fake memories of her childhood (like blade runner).  Makes you wonder.



Don't think so.  There was an episode of her mom battling cancer and her childhood.  The only reason I know
this is a repeat I saw the other day.  It was a flashback during just before she plummeted her viper into the atmosphere
and death.

If her memories were fake.. then why do it? Why not just program her to know like the other cylons such
as the chief and Saul.  

Too many loose ends.  Should be fun.


----------



## vonGarvin (31 Mar 2008)

You guys are all geeks. >

Star Trek is the way to go (just kidding)

I actually like BSG; however, I've never been able to follow it due to my odd schedule.  I guess I'll have to buy the DVDs online!

Ebay, here I come


----------



## sober_ruski (31 Mar 2008)

www.mininova.org 

just leave it overnight the day after it airs


----------



## p_imbeault (31 Mar 2008)

Didnt Starbucks momma serve in the first cylon war? Maybe she got captured and they did the hokey pokey on her, then she gave birth to the first Hybrid (Starbuck?)


----------



## CougarKing (31 Mar 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> Star Trek is the way to go (just kidding)



BLASPHEMY!!!!!! :rofl:



> Didnt Starbucks momma serve in the first cylon war? Maybe she got captured and they did the hokey pokey on her, then she gave birth to the first Hybrid (Starbuck?)



It would be quite an irony if Colonel Tigh-if he was also a Cylon in the First Cylon War instead of being replaced later in his life- and he later found out that he was the father.

If Chief Tirol is a Cylon too, then his baby with Cally is also a hybrid.


----------



## p_imbeault (1 Apr 2008)

They can do the Jerry Springer paternity test to found out who starbucks real father is. JERRY JERRY JERRY


----------



## a_majoor (4 Apr 2008)

Paul Wells also watches BSG!

http://www.macleans.ca/culture/entertainment/article.jsp?content=20080326_79476_79476&page=1


----------



## sober_ruski (4 Apr 2008)

Ohhhh! Starts today at 10 

April is going to be awesome.

New Doctor who starts in a couple days, too. w00t w00t


----------



## Spencer100 (4 Apr 2008)

New doctor?  What's up with that?


----------



## sober_ruski (4 Apr 2008)

New season with Doctor #10 start tomorrow IIRC. April is going to be awesome!


----------



## dwalter (5 Apr 2008)

OK, who watched the season premier!? That was a great way to kick off the final season, but I hate cliffhanger endings. Next Friday can't come soon enough.

Sometimes I think they should just run shows exclusively for 2 weeks and then that's it, and the spot is taken up by the next show. That way we can avoid waiting


----------



## CougarKing (5 Apr 2008)

Intelligent Design said:
			
		

> OK, who watched the season premier!? That was a great way to kick off the final season, but I hate cliffhanger endings. Next Friday can't come soon enough.
> 
> Sometimes I think they should just run shows exclusively for 2 weeks and then that's it, and the spot is taken up by the next show. That way we can avoid waiting



Kinda annoyed that the guy who tried to kill Baltar in the washroom turns out to be the actor who plays the guy named "Wendell", the ex-CF guy turned pot-smoking "naturist" who is also the boyfriend to one of the characters in "The Guard" TV series.

And Enders chases away the whole Cylon fleet nearly all by his lonesome by simply looking into that raider's eye. Whoop-tee doo. :

But you gotta love Baltar's facial expressions and his new "revelations" when he is with one of his new female followers. ;D


----------



## Spencer100 (5 Apr 2008)

And Enders chases away the whole Cylon fleet nearly all by his lonesome by simply looking into that raider's eye. Whoop-tee doo. :

I thought it was the cylons in the raiders who were "downloading" info into Enders.  When that was done they left.  That was my impression.


----------



## karl28 (5 Apr 2008)

The season premier was amazing and of course another cliff hanger .   Enders didn't chase the whole cylon fleet away he was just there trying to protect his wingman and froze in combat later in the episode it was explained that his safeties where on .  Adama  had gave the order to launch any one that could fly every one was up .  Quite the amazing  space battle scene I might say ( I love the look on Starbucks face when she stated  Enders what are doing wearing a Viper uniform ) . 
        The one the that surprised me is when the cylons where arguing about the final five and the one ( I think his name is cable ?The priest from season two ) stated that the final five whern't in the human fleet but the six that Adama has captured stated to Roslien that they where close buy talk about more cylon double talk this is going to be an amazing season and I cant wait for next Friday with my luck I will be called into work an afternoon shift and have to miss it .


----------



## Trinity (5 Apr 2008)

I love the fact that Kara's Viper is brand new... and not the one that she flew out on.  
I don't think she is a Cylon though.

How is it that a Cylon raider can tell who is and who isn't a Cylon.. but human form cylons can't???


----------



## dwalter (5 Apr 2008)

First off, isn't the guy's name Sam Anders, not Enders? Second, this season is going to be off the hook, so many crazy things going on. The reason for the raiser knowing that Anders is a Cylon is because the Raisers have much less advanced programming. Where the human Cylons are equal, the Raisers are lesser devices, so they are programmed to respond to orders from Cylons. Perhaps this is why it recognized Sam as a Cylon? No one will really be able to give a definite answer I'm sure. 

I'm also interested to see what happens with Baltar. Despite everything, he is still one of the best characters. He just has so many quirks about him, it's great!


----------



## DONT_PANIC (5 Apr 2008)

Centurions (and I assume raiders) cannot tell the difference between different copies of the same model, merely that something is (or isn't) a cylon, and which model.  I figure that raiders/centurions just had some hidden program that activates if they encounter one of the final five, though this also raises questions about why it didn't activate sooner.


----------



## Trinity (5 Apr 2008)

DONT_PANIC said:
			
		

> Centurions (and I assume raiders) cannot tell the difference between different copies of the same model, merely that something is (or isn't) a cylon, and which model.  I figure that raiders/centurions just had some hidden program that activates if they encounter one of the final five, though this also raises questions about why it didn't activate sooner.



None of the final five (unless it's Starbuck) is a fighter jock.  The others don't have any face to face time with a live raider until Anders (only recently a fighter jock)

Six did say she was programmed NOT to think about the final 5.  So I guess all cylons know who they are but for some reason
aren't supposed to discuss it.  So that leads to the theory of a split in the cylons to good and bad cylons, or at least 2 groups with
different agendas.  If thats the case, the all raiders do know as well as all models just the models are programmed not to react
while the raiders are programmed to obey.

I'm in for the theory Starbuck is dead and she's been cloned .  Worse yet.. I'm going to say Adama is a Cylon and his son is the first half cylon half human 

Apollo and Adama did have a conversation that said... What if your son, my brother (the one who was killed in a Viper accident) was a cylon.... would we love
him any less? Would we honour him any less?

Would make sense why Adama kept keeping Sol around him.. if they both were cylons.


----------



## CougarKing (5 Apr 2008)

Trinity said:
			
		

> None of the final five (unless it's Starbuck) is a fighter jock.  The others don't have any face to face time with a live raider until Anders (only recently a fighter jock)



I think I remember either hearing from the 1st Season or just reading somewhere that Tigh had Viper experience in the 1st Cylon War as well, so he may have had face-to-face time with the older raiders as well if he had been replaced or inserted into human society back then as a prototype human Cylon.



> Would make sense why Adama kept keeping Sol around him.. if they both were cylons.



That could be the reason or...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRsEBZCS6po ;D


----------



## gaspasser (5 Apr 2008)

Okay, even though I just read a few spoilers...thanks!
Where, oh where, CAN I find last nights episode online??   ??   ??  
I taped it but frakked it up somehow   :crybaby:    :crybaby:    :crybaby:
I need BSG...must... have.... last... night's... episode 
HEeeeellllppppp.
Cheers BYTD



Ummmm, never mind,,, my friend just told me it's on tonight... ;D


----------



## dwalter (6 Apr 2008)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> I think I remember either hearing from the 1st Season or just reading somewhere that Tigh had Viper experience in the 1st Cylon War as well, so he may have had face-to-face time with the older raiders as well if he had been replaced or inserted into human society back then as a prototype human Cylon.



I'm not sure how that would have worked. If the human Cylons were around that long, then perhaps the final 5 were the first 5? That means they probably have more programming and can better fit in. I don't know because then there is Anders. He's fairly young in the scheme of things. Then again Cylons don't age. 

The whole process is confusing. The first Cylon war was when they were still fighting Raisers flown by Centurions. The whole classic BSG look. If you guys watched BSG: Razor, then you saw Adamas war flashback right? That makes you wonder if the Cylons had the technology to make human form ones.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Apr 2008)

Where have all you guys been.  The clue is in the first episode of Season 4.  Starbuck comes back in a Viper that looks like it came right off the assembly line.  No battle damage.  No patchwork repairs.  No Jerry rigged systems.  She thought she was gone for about 6 hours, while everyone else felt she had died two or three months earlier.  The "Space/Time Continuum" is what you are all missing out on.  Remember the lines repeated several times over in the last three years; "This has all happened before, and will happen again."  This story is cyclic, with little changes each time it is run out, perhaps the result of crossing dimensions into alternate realities.


----------



## Kat Stevens (6 Apr 2008)

The Prez is the last Cylon.  She insists on leading the fleet in the opposite direction to where Starbuck feels Earth is.  She's leading them to a final killing ground.  Either that, or Jimmie Hendrix' REAL farewell performance... ;D


----------



## Rice0031 (7 Apr 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Remember the lines repeated several times over in the last three years; "This has all happened before, and will happen again."



Yea, this definitely has some significance. Something, I think, is causing the events to happen again. Either in a very similar fashion, or right from where they started. Though I am hard-pressed to think that this show is going to be as simple as that. There's more to it. Time travel, hmm I don't think so. Something more spiritual, since the show leans very much in that direction.
...There's too much confusion.


----------



## sober_ruski (7 Apr 2008)

Ohh. if they pull that "it all happened before" crap I will be SOOOO pissed.

After finishing Gunslinger series by S.King and getting to the ending.... i was rather pissed off. 7 books and it all ended where it started.


----------



## CougarKing (14 Apr 2008)

http://www.watchingbsg.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/how-to-spot-a-cylon.jpg  ;D


----------



## Trinity (14 Apr 2008)

http://www.quantummechanix.com/BSGPropagandaGallery.html


There is a whole range of them


----------



## Rice0031 (15 Apr 2008)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> http://www.watchingbsg.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/how-to-spot-a-cylon.jpg  ;D



Buahahah, I want it. Too bad it's $20 for a sheet of paper.


----------



## dwalter (15 Apr 2008)

I think my neighbor might be a Cylon.  :-\


----------



## zipperhead_cop (16 Apr 2008)

Intelligent Design said:
			
		

> I think my neighbor might be a Cylon.  :-\



Hopefully she's a #6.  That would be awesome!


----------



## Rice0031 (16 Apr 2008)

At least there's plenty of 6 to go around


----------



## dwalter (16 Apr 2008)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Hopefully she's a #6.  That would be awesome!



It's quite possible seeing as 6 seems to have multiple looks, especially if you watched BSG: Razor.


----------



## medaid (17 Apr 2008)

She's NewFoundland 6 I heard there was a Toronto 6 and Vancouver 6 floating around as well


----------



## dwalter (17 Apr 2008)

Vancouver Six must get around a lot haha. I live close enough that it could be her, I mean she moved in recently. Maybe we have to call her Greater Vancouver Six now hehe.  ;D


----------



## karl28 (19 Apr 2008)

Wow I just watched the newest episode all I can say is what a shocker man oh man .  I wont say more than that for those that haven't seen it yet  .


----------



## Trinity (19 Apr 2008)

karl28 said:
			
		

> Wow I just watched the newest episode all I can say is what a shocker man oh man .  I wont say more than that for those that haven't seen it yet  .




 :-X
omg  SO didn't see that coming.


Hey.. do you think Saul's wife could just be an aged version of 6???


----------



## CougarKing (19 Apr 2008)

Aww they killed someone cute.  > One of the rumors that I posted here before has been proven true.


----------



## medaid (19 Apr 2008)

Guess what? I like Tory  Maybe it's just my attraction to the women of the Indian persuasion, but she is one good looking cylon  

Ewwww Saul's wife is SOOOO not an aged version of 6... I mean I'm sooo turned off by that thought.

Cally was overrated anyways  Glad that she's gone  >


----------



## dangerboy (19 Apr 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Cally was overrated anyways  Glad that she's gone  >


Blasphemy


----------



## karl28 (19 Apr 2008)

I don't care what any one says I will miss Cally she had that really cute girl next door look , and Tighs wife wasn't that bad looking for a cougar .   It will be interesting to see what happens to the crew next episode .


----------



## Trinity (19 Apr 2008)

Everyone they kill comes back as a Cylon lately, no?  

Cally a cylon (despite that would make 2 cylons reproducing)
Maybe that is why the final 5 left.

Cylon Civil War = COOL


----------



## sober_ruski (19 Apr 2008)

the last skinjob is the miracle kid. 

Remember in the temple there was a crib?

D'uh!


----------



## DONT_PANIC (19 Apr 2008)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Everyone they kill comes back as a Cylon lately, no?
> 
> Cally a cylon (despite that would make 2 cylons reproducing)
> Maybe that is why the final 5 left.
> ...



What if Tyrol isn't the kid's father?  Personally, I was leaning towards Ellen (Tigh's wife) being a cylon.  First, she and Tigh don't have any kids, which could mean she is a cylon; there was that episode where Ellen shows up baltar says to head-six that he would never tell what her test results were; finally, cylons generally seem to be attracted to one another (Tyrol/Boomer, Anders/Tori, looks like we might see some Tigh/Six action) Ellen was with Tigh, and spent a good deal of time with Cavril.


----------



## karl28 (19 Apr 2008)

Trinity 

 That's a neat theory about every onerecently killed and  coming back as a Cylon but there is no proof that Starbuck is or isn't .  I will agree with you that a Cylon civil war is pretty cool  move for this  season .


----------



## Kat Stevens (19 Apr 2008)

I dunno, the civil war seems to be pretty darn convenient at a critical time for the humans.  Kinda Wraith vs Replicators, don'tcha think?  God, I just outed myself as even more of a nerd.


----------



## Trinity (19 Apr 2008)

So since I have the last episode on DVR....  

I watched the upcoming scenes from next week.
A weird flashback involving Tigh's wife happens.  He is interviewing 6 in the brig
and all of a sudden she becomes his wife (I can only assume in his mind).  That is why
I was wondering if 6 and Tigh's wife were one in the same.  Either way she makes a reappearance


----------



## Sheerin (19 Apr 2008)

I highly doubt the fifth skinjob is Ellen Tigh, my guess is that the scenes where Tigh sees Ellen's face is just another sign that his already fragile psyche is beginning to crack even more.

And yeah, +1 to whoever said Torry is hot.

As for the Civil war, while it may be convienent, I think it was a long time coming.  It's actually quite interesting to see this side of the Cylons.


----------



## Rice0031 (20 Apr 2008)

I'm still in shock! I liked Cally!
Clearly the final 5 may have some evil in them (well, Tori anyways).
The cylon civil war thing seems like it might be a bit much to fit into one season, considering this is the last. But I like it.


----------



## medaid (20 Apr 2008)

Silence! Thou shalt not make comments of my beloved Tory as such! She can do no harm nor foul!

So say we all!


----------



## dwalter (20 Apr 2008)

I still think Cally should have punched the airlock while she had the chance to get Tory as well  That was pretty damn heartless.


----------



## CougarKing (20 Apr 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Silence! Thou shalt not make comments of my beloved Tory as such! She can do no harm nor foul!
> 
> So say we all!



So Medtech, you finished wiping the blood off the conference room floor from your cameo with the other Centurions during the last episode?

After all, Head 6 did say "please" to you. hehehe.

 ;D


----------



## Trinity (20 Apr 2008)

My bets is that Tory isn't evil.

She didn't have a choice but to kill Cally in order to keep the secret.

If Cally told anyone... think of the consequences.  She had no choice but to kill her.
I think the writers did that on purpose to make us think the final 5 are evil.


----------



## Rice0031 (29 Apr 2008)

I rescind my previous comment on them being perhaps inherently evil. I'd say they're the same as us. Imperfect.
That doesn't change the fact that I do not like Tory very much anymore. Not that I ever really did...
And Chief Specialist Tyrol is losing it. So is Tigh.


----------



## dwalter (29 Apr 2008)

I feel really bad for Tyrol and Tigh because we have known them since the start of the series. Each of them really is having a breakdown in their own way and it's almost painful. Then again all the people who went with Starbuck are having their own problems too.


----------



## Kat Stevens (29 Apr 2008)

Tory is just too much of a conniving bitch to get away with it for much longer.  Senior staffer in the government hanging out in dive bars getting plonked all the time and hanging all over grease monkeys doesn't go unnoticed.  I see chief eating a gun soon, fragile mind at work.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (29 Apr 2008)

Long overdue warning added just in case anyone is behind.

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------



## Colin Parkinson (29 Apr 2008)

Of course in the hollywood world everyone has to have an internal crisis, I guess the hollywood types can't fathom a world where people put their issues aside and get on with it.


----------



## CougarKing (29 Apr 2008)

Trinity said:
			
		

> My bets is that Tory isn't evil.
> 
> She didn't have a choice but to kill Cally in order to keep the secret.
> 
> ...



Padre/Trinity,

That's a great new Brother Cavril avatar- very fitting.  ;D


----------



## Trinity (29 Apr 2008)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> Padre/Trinity,
> 
> That's a great new Brother Cavril avatar- very fitting.  ;D



There are NO good Cavil pics out there.  This was the best I could find.  
But I'm not an army.ca cylon...  :-X


----------



## medaid (29 Apr 2008)

Trinity said:
			
		

> But I'm not an army.ca cylon...  :-X



That... is me... >


----------



## CougarKing (1 May 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=674Dqrlk_r8&feature=related  ;D


----------



## sober_ruski (1 May 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBdfoZkwmn0&feature=related

haha


----------



## CougarKing (3 May 2008)

I'm surprised of the extent to which they were able to convert the DEMETRIUS to an auxiliary warship- complete with a flight deck of 4 Vipers and at least one Raptor. They should have done that with more of the other civilian ships on a more permanent basis.

Also, something tells me that Baltar and his "harem" of cult worshipper women may end up as the last survivors of the human race that settle on an undeveloped Earth and it's up to them to repopulate the human race.  :rofl:


----------



## TCBF (3 May 2008)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> ...Also, something tells me that Baltar and his "harem" of cult worshipper women may end up as the last survivors of the human race that settle on an undeveloped Earth and it's up to them to repopulate the human race.  :rofl:



... and here we are, eons later, their descendants!


----------



## xo31@711ret (4 May 2008)

... and here we are, eons later, their descendants!

Hmmm...kinda explain some of the space cadets I worked with in my career...


----------



## gaspasser (4 May 2008)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> Also, something tells me that Baltar and his "harem" of cult worshipper women may end up as the last survivors of the human race that settle on an undeveloped Earth and it's up to them to repopulate the human race.  :rofl:



Weellll, I always thought Baltar was one frakk of a lucky man...I mean!  Six, then De'anna, now he's got his own harem to repopulate the Earth {not a bad story line}.
Sort of a spin off of an old Asimov novelette about the last survivors of earth and repoplulating a new colony...I think it was called "the Cargo"? Where a shipfull of women {the last suvivors} have only one man {huh! lucky man} to inpregnate them all.

Although it says that this is the last season, I think the WILL find earth {Us} by the end and spin off a new show.  Just like the old BSG.
My 0.02 worth    8)


----------



## George Wallace (4 May 2008)

Well!  If Starbuck is really the "Harvenger of Death" then it is up to her to lead both the Waring Cylons and the Humans to the little blue planet, third from the sun, and then while in orbit they will all fight over what lies beneath and burn themselves and all on the planet to a crisp.  

End of BSG.   END of Earth.  Time for a new Cycle of life to begin all over again.  In two billion years they will do it all over again.   ;D


----------



## gaspasser (5 May 2008)

Hence..this has happened before and it will happen again...


----------



## CougarKing (10 May 2008)

Just saw the last episode. Interesting...the Colonials will be reinforced by a single basestar of that Cylon rebel faction of 3s, 6s and 8s. ^-^


----------



## Trinity (10 May 2008)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> Just saw the last episode. Interesting...the Colonials will be reinforced by a single basestar of that Cylon rebel faction of 3s, 6s and 8s. ^-^



Go ahead.. spoil it for the other people why don't you!!!  ^-^



OKAY.  Here is the best theory I could come up with.  And I 
think it's VERY plausible.  So if you don't want the series spoiled
then DON'T READ THIS.





My prediction is that this will end similar to the Matrix series.

Kara Thrace (thrice?) is like Neo -  they are playing the Christ Figure.

In the Matrix (3rd movie) Neo found out that he's done it all before many times and was told
he was to choose 12 (i think) people and restart Zion after it is destroyed and it starts all over again.
However, this Neo decides not to and saves Zion and defeats the evil robots.

Here... it appears that Kara is the "harbinger of death".  And she is supposed to lead everyone,
human and cylon to their death.  And as we've been hearing since Episode one, "this has all 
happened before and will all happen again".  However, I think this time Kara will choose not to
be the harbinger of death and change the pattern so it doesn't restart and everyone die...
just the evil robots will be defeated.

Kara, like Neo will play the Saviour (Christ figure).  Now... like Neo will she die for her cause?!?!

That is the real question!!!!


----------



## karl28 (13 May 2008)

Found this kind of funny thought that I would share explains whats happening to our new Cylons LOL .


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlczhfbjL70&feature=related


----------



## CougarKing (17 May 2008)

HOLY AMBROSIA!!! Wow, so  many twists in this last episode. Baltar in the operahouse vision- what's up with that? And yes I know, he was seen in an opera house in one of his delusional episodes with 6 in season 1 when he was still marooned on Kobol with Tirol and Cally, but he was never in one of Roslin's visions before!


----------



## Sheerin (18 May 2008)

Great episode, with perhaps one of the greatest lines of all times.

Roslin to Tori - "I don't care if you spend the night on your knees praying, or just on your knees"


----------



## CougarKing (31 May 2008)

Wow, just wow! President Lee Adama? Admiral Tigh?    Love these twists!!!


----------



## karl28 (1 Jun 2008)

CougarDaddy   I was just as shocked that the Doc told Adama that Tigh had a Love Child with the blond 6    I didn't think it was possible for to cylons to have a child at least that's what there saying before this episode should be interesting to see what happens next .


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (1 Jun 2008)

http://www2.egotastic.com/entertainment/celebrities/tricia-helfer/tricia-helfer-grace-park-and-katee-sackhoff-are-battlestar-bikini-babes-003630

for my fellow fans.


----------



## dwalter (2 Jun 2008)

karl28 said:
			
		

> CougarDaddy   I was just as shocked that the Doc told Adama that Tigh had a Love Child with the blond 6    I didn't think it was possible for to cylons to have a child at least that's what there saying before this episode should be interesting to see what happens next .



You do know that Sharon is a Cylon right? She had a child. Tyrol is a cylon, he had a child with Cali. So it is more than possible for Cylons to have kids.


----------



## Trinity (2 Jun 2008)

Intelligent Design said:
			
		

> You do know that Sharon is a Cylon right? She had a child. Tyrol is a cylon, he had a child with Cali. So it is more than possible for Cylons to have kids.



You're missing the point.

Cylons can't have children with OTHER Cylons.  It's their one flaw.

Hence the Col. shouldn't be able to conceive with Six yet that is what the show is alluding to.


----------



## dwalter (2 Jun 2008)

Ah see that wasn't what Karl28 said, he just said that they couldn't have children in general, but I agree they can't have children amon gthemselves. Perhaps the final 5 are special in that they can reproduce with other Cylons then?


----------



## Rice0031 (2 Jun 2008)

Pst, hey Tigh: the baby's not yours.


----------



## onecat (3 Jun 2008)

Techy said:
			
		

> Pst, hey Tigh: the baby's not yours.



and who's would it be then?  The only one who's been with the 6 is Tigh, and one of the 5 who are different and are able to reproduce.  Baltar has not been with the 6 and this is a recent development, which rules out Baltar even more.


----------



## DONT_PANIC (3 Jun 2008)

radiohead said:
			
		

> and who's would it be then?  The only one who's been with the 6 is Tigh, and one of the 5 who are different and are able to reproduce.  Baltar has not been with the 6 and this is a recent development, which rules out Baltar even more.



Immaculate conception anyone?


----------



## gaspasser (4 Jun 2008)

Maybe she's slept around with others who have yet to be mentioned??
I mean, c'mon, she's a hottie...toaster or not!  She must be playing the field   8)
umm, just my 0.02

But the twist of Adama retiring and then waiting in space for Laura to come home with only a book and some underwear sounds off the cuff...Cylon Tigh as the new leader of the humans {TWIST!} Sharon killing one of her own to protect Hera...I can't keep up...let me off...

oh look, a butterfly


----------



## Trinity (4 Jun 2008)

I HAVE THE ANSWER

the 5th cylon IS THE BABY

It is Tigh's and Six's baby..   The 5th Cylon IS THE CHILD!!!


----------



## dwalter (4 Jun 2008)

It's just far fetched enough that it would make an increadable twist! We have all the viewers scrutinizing their favourite characters, and it could be a baby that hasn't even been born yet. That would be a shocker.


----------



## gaspasser (4 Jun 2008)

Trinity said:
			
		

> I HAVE THE ANSWER
> 
> the 5th cylon IS THE BABY
> 
> It is Tigh's and Six's baby..   The 5th Cylon IS THE CHILD!!!


Now Trinity,    no talking to the Hybrid..or that guy upstairs with all the answers...no fair... :


----------



## Kat Stevens (4 Jun 2008)

Wouldn't Hera, being a half breed, be the the fifth?


----------



## CougarKing (4 Jun 2008)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Wouldn't Hera, being a half breed, be the the fifth?



But the child of Tirol and Cally is a half-breed too, did you forget?


----------



## Kat Stevens (4 Jun 2008)

Nope, but I was just trying to muddify and obfuscate the padre's logic....   ;D


----------



## Trinity (4 Jun 2008)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Nope, but I was just trying to muddify and obfuscate the padre's logic....   ;D



I don't even claim to have logic...  ;D

just a hunch


----------



## karl28 (7 Jun 2008)

Intelligent Design

    Sorry about the confusion  I know that Cylons can have a baby but only with a Human partner  .  Like Helo and Sharon , or  Tyrol and Calies baby .       

Techy   

  The Doc already told Adama that it was Tigh's DNA in the the baby  in that episode .  That's why  Adama and Tigh had there little tiff in  his quarters  before Adama promoted Tigh .


     But in regards to last nights episode it was amazing the space battle with  Human, Cylon troops taking out the  Resurrection hub totally cool , but didn't they state that in the first season  the Cylons had a homeworld of their own in the first season  so couldn't they have a second  Resurrection hub there ?  It wouldn't make sense to have only one Resurrection hub I guess we will see how that plays out in the rest of the season .


----------



## dwalter (7 Jun 2008)

I was actually wondering that as well. Whether the resurrection hub that was in space was just there to provide mobile fleet resurrection capabilities for the Cylon fleets as they moved around, and that there might be an even larger complex on the Cylon homeworld. We just saw the Humans double cross the renegade Cylons, so perhaps we are about to see that the Cylons were not telling the truth about that hub's destruction stopping all resurrection permanently. Also, couldn't the Cylons build a new hub eventually? 

There is a lot going on that leaves much to be explained and I'm ever so sad that there is only one episode left for this year... I hate it when they break the seasons into two parts just to build suspense...


----------



## karl28 (7 Jun 2008)

Intelligent Design  

      I agree with you completely it will be interesting to see how the rest of the season goes .  Like you said though it will suck big time that we have to wait  cause they split the season up  drives me nuts when a show does that .


----------



## sober_ruski (13 Jun 2008)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> http://www2.egotastic.com/entertainment/celebrities/tricia-helfer/tricia-helfer-grace-park-and-katee-sackhoff-are-battlestar-bikini-babes-003630
> 
> for my fellow fans.


Wow wow wow wow wow wow wow

Damn it! Why did Boomer decided to join that anorexic 'see you next thursday' hilton? She looked waaaaaay better a few years ago.


----------



## CougarKing (14 Jun 2008)

ALL I HAVE TO SAY ABOUT TONIGHT'S EPISODE IS WOW!!!!!!!!!! 

But I am disappointed that the Earth they found is in ruins. I could swear that the remains of one of the two tower supports for the Brooklyn Bridge was behind Starbuck in the final fadeout scene.


----------



## sober_ruski (14 Jun 2008)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> ALL I HAVE TO SAY ABOUT TONIGHT'S EPISODE IS WOW!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> But I am disappointed that the Earth they found is in ruins. I could swear that the remains of one of the two tower supports for the Brooklyn Bridge was behind Starbuck in the final fadeout scene.




Thanks a bloody lot buddy...


----------



## CougarKing (14 Jun 2008)

sober_ruski said:
			
		

> Thanks a bloody lot buddy...



Well there is a spoiler warning at the title of the thread.


----------



## Trinity (14 Jun 2008)

The bridge actually looked like the same scene from I ROBOT with Will Smith

So.. there are only 4 Cylons on the fleet.  So the 5th cylon is where?? 
With the 13 colonies???  The ground seemed to be contaminated with radiation so
maybe the colony moved into the stars?!!??!


----------



## karl28 (14 Jun 2008)

Trinity 

        I agree it was an amzing to see that episode I thought they did a great job with it .   I am also wondering  about the 5th cylon should be interestering to see what happens .      Does any one know when they will bring back the next new episode in 2009 ?  God I hate it when I have to wate for a show LOL .   


Cheers Karl


----------



## dwalter (14 Jun 2008)

I missed the episode tonight  I have to watch the re-run tomorrow...


----------



## Sheerin (16 Jun 2008)

Great episode!!! 

I'm so glad Tigh wasn't spaced!

I wonder who the 5th cylon is going to be.  Though i have a suspicion it's going to be Cain...


----------



## karl28 (17 Jun 2008)

To my fellow BSG  fans apparently the show is now being aired on Space Tuesday night at 10:00 pm (2200)  I just saw the commercial so hopefully you guys can still see it with out missing anything  .


----------



## gaspasser (17 Jun 2008)

Yes, and I just read the synopsis for that show, IT's the fourth season opener....hmm, maybe I should get niner to tape that _just in case_ the TV guide is wrong... 8)


----------



## karl28 (17 Jun 2008)

BYT Driver  

     I know that I was surprised about the  day change that's why I posted it here it was the first I had heard about it  .  I  also hope that tonight's episode is the first episode of season 4 I missed it cause of my work .    

Cheers Karl


----------



## gaspasser (17 Jun 2008)

hmm, we'll see in ten minutes.. 8)


----------



## armchair_throwaway (17 Jun 2008)

The next ten (new) episodes will be shown in 2009 for US. I'm sure Space won't be airing the rest of season 4 ahead of SciFi.


----------



## karl28 (17 Jun 2008)

lucia_engel  


  I just hate it when a show does that you get into watching it than have to wait to see the rest of it .


----------



## Trinity (17 Jun 2008)

HAVE WE FORGOTTEN???

Starbuck is the harbinger of death.....

The show put that aside for the moment.  That theme has to come back.
Earth is destroyed???  Starbuck has been to earth once before...???
Distress signal sent from earth to her fighter???

Similar to how the Chief thought he was a cylon and saw the Padre.
And SURPRISE.. Chief is a cylon.  They foreshadowed the event.

Same here.  They foreshadowed her in a horrible role and then 
just swept it under the rug.... until WHEN???

Don't forget about this.. it will come back to haunt us.


----------



## Trinity (17 Jun 2008)

Yes, I recognize every prediction I have done in this thread before is wrong.

But I have my tinfoil hat on for this one!


----------



## karl28 (18 Jun 2008)

Trinity  

       The Last 10 episodes of the season will be amazing to see so much to answer before than .    I believe the signal that led the fleet to Earth was Colonial Fleet  ?  Should be interesting where that comes from .     Also I like the idea of a devastated earth gives them a chance to have a spin off series .   I love the show and hope that it doesn't end with Season 4  .


----------



## gaspasser (18 Jun 2008)

Ok, so I've searched this thread for some time now and can not seem to find the link to online episodes.  I missed friday, then saturday and again tuesday night {just in case it was THE repeat}  
Can anyone direct me to the link for the last episode???  Please, please, pretty please???


----------



## dimsum (18 Jun 2008)

karl28 said:
			
		

> Also I like the idea of a devastated earth gives them a chance to have a spin off series .   I love the show and hope that it doesn't end with Season 4  .



Unfortunately, it'll end with Season 4.  But, apparently Caprica (set 50 years prior and shows the creation of the Cylons) is next.


----------



## Trinity (18 Jun 2008)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Ok, so I've searched this thread for some time now and can not seem to find the link to online episodes.  I missed friday, then saturday and again tuesday night {just in case it was THE repeat}
> Can anyone direct me to the link for the last episode???  Please, please, pretty please???



http://www.tvtorrents.com/login.do

I've always found this site to have good BSG (before I got digital recording )


----------



## Sheerin (19 Jun 2008)

karl28 said:
			
		

> lucia_engel
> 
> 
> I just hate it when a show does that you get into watching it than have to wait to see the rest of it .



it's because of the WGA strike last year.  There was a chance that they weren't even going to finish the series.  Thank god, they did.


----------



## karl28 (19 Jun 2008)

Sheerin  

I realize that its because of the writers strike but I still hate to wait till 2009 .


----------



## Sheerin (20 Jun 2008)

Fair enough.  

cheers


----------



## Trinity (20 Jun 2008)

I found this on another site


----------



## c_canuk (23 Jun 2008)

> Starbuck is the harbinger of death.....



I figure that was a reference to her role in bringing them to earth, by planning out the destruction of the reserection ship and making it possible for the cylons to die permanently Starbuck is the harbinger of death to the cylons, not as a plague but as a gift to make their existence more poignant, Changing the way they think about their role in the universe and thus making an alliance possible

Poetic logic, but you may be right, there may be more to this, I'm suspecting Baltar's Meddling with the Centurion will cause the Centurions to turn on the skin jobs to complete the creations turning on the creators cycle a la all this has happened before, all this will happen again, perhaps Starbuck will play some roll in that too.

I suspect once that happens that humans and cylons will integrate as the centurions will hunt both down because if the Skin jobs don't even know for sure that there are only 5 more or who the fifth is, the centurions will want to be sure, and don't care if humans exist anymore and may fear that the humans may also try to enslave them as their creators before them.

I also what to know why it seems the cylons don't ever seem to know how their technology works, at least not the skin jobs... so who does the creating for them now? Will this mysterious source of technological advancement reveal it'self....

What about the other Cylons that they left behind... will they follow?  Are the centurions there hunting the skin jobs like the originals did with the humans back at the 12 colony's and the current group of cylons and humans the new 13th colony?


I'm already vibrating in my chair in anticipation and there is probably 9 months to go.


----------



## Trinity (23 Jun 2008)

Here is an odd thought.

A centurian as the 5th cylon?!


----------



## karl28 (26 Jun 2008)

Trinity  

           That's kind of a cool idea  but more than likely cause they stated that the 5th isn't even in the fleet.  That it will be a guess star appearance to help boost the rating of the show in the final remaining episodes  and the person playing the 5th will be some one that we never ever thought of .


----------



## George Wallace (26 Jun 2008)

Perhaps there is another fleet ot Colonial survivors out there.


----------



## medaid (27 Jun 2008)

And the guest star appearance... Is.... Kevin Sorbo!!! What? It's not that far off, considering Xena's on the show, it's only fair that Hercules makes an appearance too!


----------



## gaspasser (27 Jun 2008)

Frak, I'm just happy that Space is rerunning this season on tuesdays at 10pm.  That way I don't need to go looking for episodes on the net.
Thank you Space for helping me keep my sanity... ;D


----------



## Spencer100 (4 Jul 2008)

I vote for Dirk Benedict! as the 5th

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0070767/


----------



## Sheerin (4 Jul 2008)

The fifth is either Cain or Kendra Shaw.

Or at least that's what I think.


----------



## Trinity (4 Jul 2008)

Sheerin said:
			
		

> The fifth is either Cain or Kendra Shaw.



Of course...  who said the fifth wasn't already killed, like Cat, Cally, Billy etc.

We need a list of all people who died in the 4 seasons.  Imagine if it was Tigh's wife ?


----------



## Sheerin (4 Jul 2008)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Of course...  who said the fifth wasn't already killed, like Cat, Cally, Billy etc.
> 
> We need a list of all people who died in the 4 seasons.  Imagine if it was Tigh's wife ?



I was convinced for a while that Billy would be brought back as a Cylon, thinking it would be perfect to have a political type one, then they introduced Tori.  

i doubt it's Ellen, which is a shame because that character rocked. 

Just a thought - I wouldn't put it past RDM to pull a David Chase and just as they're about to reveal the 5th, he ends the final show.  Just like the ending of the Sporanos.  

Now that would piss people off.


----------



## karl28 (5 Jul 2008)

Man oh man if they don't say who the 5Th cylon is I will be ticked right off that would suck big time .


----------



## CougarKing (20 Jul 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pI6BRnc6lw&NR=1

An official Sci-Fi trailer for the long hiatus between the last episode and the second half of this season. Be on the lookout for 10 minisodes that will show on the Sci Fi website, from what I hear; I am not sure if this applies for Space Channel viewers here in Canada. 

I am guessing that the 5th is a baby that would be found under the covers that Adama looks under in the trailer.

Furthermore, there are rumours circulating on the internet that the 13th Colony was even more advanced than the other 12, before it was destroyed of course.


----------



## dimsum (20 Jul 2008)

I'll just guess that the covers are covering Laura's body that Bill's crying over.  Tigh pulling a gun on Lee though...interesting.


----------



## MARS (20 Jul 2008)

take another look...I think it is Tigh pulling a gun on Bill Adama...look at the hair


----------



## CougarKing (22 Jul 2008)

Here's the new trailer for the upcoming BSG spinoff series called "Caprica":

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXT_-258Kso


----------



## Rice0031 (23 Jul 2008)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> Here's the new trailer for the upcoming BSG spinoff series called "Caprica":
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXT_-258Kso



...woah.


----------



## DONT_PANIC (23 Jul 2008)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> Here's the new trailer for the upcoming BSG spinoff series called "Caprica":
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXT_-258Kso



Take a look at 0:35, looks a little like Tory, doesn't it?


----------



## RangerRay (23 Jul 2008)

"We're sorry.  This video is no longer available."


----------



## dwalter (23 Jul 2008)

But... I just watched the video not more than 2 minutes ago haha. It was pretty intense.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (23 Jul 2008)

Worked for me too  ???


----------



## RangerRay (23 Jul 2008)

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot?

It's not the first time I couldn't view YouTube links that others could...

 ???


----------



## xena (23 Jul 2008)

You're not alone RR.  Youtube hates us.   ??? :


----------



## armchair_throwaway (23 Jul 2008)

For those who can't see the Youtube one:

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/showtracker/2008/07/tca-caprica-the.html


----------



## gaspasser (23 Jul 2008)

I would definately watch that!!!  Looks real good.
Now if we can just get thru the final season  :crybaby: of BSG.


----------



## karl28 (23 Jul 2008)

That was a good watch in regards to the caprica show .     Does any one know when the rest of season four will be on I know that sci-fi stated that it will be back on 09  but just wondering when ?


----------



## Sheerin (24 Jul 2008)

karl28 said:
			
		

> That was a good watch in regards to the caprica show .     Does any one know when the rest of season four will be on I know that sci-fi stated that it will be back on 09  but just wondering when ?


They haven't released the schedule yet, but i'm guessing it'll be early to mid january.  Absolute latest would be early February.


----------



## gaspasser (24 Jul 2008)

Well, the good thing about having a late season is it doesn't run up against another of your favourite shows...Like CSI.  I'm just wondering HOW they're gonna end it in season 4??   :-\    :crybaby:    :blotto:
I'm sure some of us will be glued to the TV's on that specific night... like a bunch of geeks we are  http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q194/BYTDriver1/battlestar-glactica.jpg


----------



## karl28 (24 Jul 2008)

Sheerin  

  Thanks for that here is hoping that it comes out early Jan going through withdrawls guess I will have to settle for watching the first three seasons on DVD till than Yeah I know I am nerd LOL 

BYT Driver  

I know that I will truly miss this show it has been a fav of mine sense it came out I just hope that the last part of season 4 is amazing and fitting for the show  .   On another note not sure what I will do when the show is over but the Caprica series  might be neat to watch


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (10 Aug 2008)

From TVGuide.ca

http://tvguide.sympatico.msn.ca/TVNews/Articles/080808_battlestar_special_DW

More ‘BSG’ to come

By Denette Wilford 


2008-08-08 

Network confirms details of ‘Battlestar’ movie
The Sci Fi Channel has confirmed another Battlestar Galactica movie, scheduled to air in 2009.

According to a Sci Fi press release, the two-hour special, directed by star Edward James Olmos, will follow the series’ end next year and feature familiar BSG faces like Michael Trucco, Aaron Douglas and Dean Stockwell. Last month, the fan site, Galactica Sitrep reported that Katee Sackhoff, Grace Park and Michael Hogan were all being courted for the film, but nothing’s been confirmed. In the coming weeks, we’ll undoubtedly learn about more participants.

Earlier this week, the L.A. Times hinted about some holdouts among the cast, perhaps playing a little salary hardball.

“The cast are lovely,” said Mark Stern, executive vice-president of original programming for Sci Fi. “That's not to say we're not getting phone calls from their agents saying, ‘They're huge now.’ And we're respectful of that. We're not expecting anyone to do it because they owe us. There are actors that have come to some prominence; they're helping us out because they want to do it.”

Plot details are scarce, but BSG co-executive producer is set to pet the script and filming will begin shooting in Vancouver at the end of the summer.

Thoughts? denette@tvguide.ca


----------



## CougarKing (10 Aug 2008)

The movie will be a prequel and it will be set before the pilot mini-series. I also got information from another article on the same website that has since been removed- that the prequel might be titled "Command Chair". I am guessing that it might be about Adama and Tigh on the Battlestar _Valkyrie_ before they were transferred to the _Galactica_, though I cannot find any references online to it so far even after I googled "Command Chair".

  http://www.tvshark.com/read/?art=arc2211%20 - the removed article link

http://www.tvshark.com/read/?art=arc1602



> *'Battlestar' Prequel Movie Coming At Conclusion Of Series:*
> 
> 'Sci Fi Channel' has announced that it will air the new 'Battlestar Galactica' two-hour prequel movie in 2009 following the conclusion of the series.
> 
> ...


----------



## dwalter (11 Aug 2008)

I have to say I'm definitely looking forward to the spirit of BSG to live beyond the 4 seasons of the show. At this rate it's going to become the long running franchise to beat.

Anders, Tyrol, and Cavil all as Cylons eh? This is definitely sounding interesting.


----------



## karl28 (11 Aug 2008)

Sweet mother load a BSG movie that would be awesome to see .  I cant wait to see where it all goes for the show .


----------



## Colin Parkinson (11 Aug 2008)

I am sorry I watched 10 minutes of BSG the other night and turned it off, Hollywood is way to silly for my brain to take anymore. If a female subortinate comes up and asks her captain if they are having a relationship or not, i am quite sure a real captain can give them a direct answer, sigh I guess actors and directors can't fathom the concept of duty above personal needs.


----------



## armchair_throwaway (11 Aug 2008)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I am sorry I watched 10 minutes of BSG the other night and turned it off, Hollywood is way to silly for my brain to take anymore. If a female subortinate comes up and asks her captain if they are having a relationship or not, i am quite sure a real captain can give them a direct answer, sigh I guess actors and directors can't fathom the concept of duty above personal needs.



I don't quite remember which episode you're referring to, but it maybe easier to understand if you know the background of Battlestar Galactica. It was a ship that was about to be decommissioned if it wasn't for the sudden annihilation by the Cylons. The people on it aren't really the cream of the crop. The ship is full of officers who aren't really fit to be called so under normal circumstances (the ever insubordinate Starbuck, Boomer fraternizing with the Chief, Apollo who refuses to carry out orders) and NCMs that joined only to pay for dental schools or insults another officer for a decision that killed few lives but saved many. When there are only a few tens of thousand people left, you really have to make do with the personnel that you have. 

I'm not in the military yet, but you can't expect a TV show to get everything right, especially when the story isn't based in the same universe . Personally, I like how everyone is flawed on the show. I would imagine people would be a lot more depressed however given the devastating loss; how did they even function for so long without giving up?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (11 Aug 2008)

I was watching BSG when you were likely pooping your diapers  ;D

I know the plot, the problem with Hollywood is they think everyone needs to be screwed up and every crew, platoon, whatever needs to have every charactor trait known to man represented and played out ad nauseum. Sad to think that I long for the days when the show depends on good hairdos and tight pants.


----------



## armchair_throwaway (12 Aug 2008)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I was watching BSG when you were likely pooping your diapers  ;D
> 
> I know the plot, the problem with Hollywood is they think everyone needs to be screwed up and every crew, platoon, whatever needs to have every charactor trait known to man represented and played out ad nauseum. Sad to think that I long for the days when the show depends on good hairdos and tight pants.



haha, my bad. It is hard nowadays to find a show (or movie) with the right balance. If it's between the good ol' days of good vs. evil with a PSA announcement at the end of every episode and the dark, grimey, tragic stories we get now I guess I'll choose the latter. I don't know how much of the new BSG you know, but the character Helo is probably the only person who can do no wrong on the show. I just find that self-righteousness sometimes hard to stomach. If I were only interested in hairdos and tight pants though, he does look pretty nice in flight suit.


----------



## gaspasser (12 Aug 2008)

I hate to put a spoil on all the talk; but doesn't Aaron Douglas play Chief Tyrol and isn't he going to be in a new cop show on CTV  ???
I will still watch Caprica and the last season of BSG to the last show.   :'(    :'(


----------



## Sheerin (12 Aug 2008)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I am sorry I watched 10 minutes of BSG the other night and turned it off, Hollywood is way to silly for my brain to take anymore. If a female subortinate comes up and asks her captain if they are having a relationship or not, i am quite sure a real captain can give them a direct answer, sigh I guess actors and directors can't fathom the concept of duty above personal needs.



Yeah in a normal situation, but if there are only 38k humans left and you've been living aboard your ship for 3+ years now I'm sure some sort of relationship will develop.  If you really want to watch the series, you should go back and watch the miniseries and then move on through the 4 seasons from there.


----------



## dimsum (12 Aug 2008)

Sheerin said:
			
		

> Yeah in a normal situation, but if there are only 38k humans left and you've been living aboard your ship for 3+ years now I'm sure some sort of relationship will develop.  If you really want to watch the series, you should go back and watch the miniseries and then move on through the 4 seasons from there.



Hell, there are relationships that happen in the CF, no?  And we're not even necessarily thrown in close quarters all of the time.


----------



## Danjanou (12 Aug 2008)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Hell, there are relationships that happen in the CF, no?  And we're not even necessarily thrown in close quarters all of the time.



Taught on an SYEP have you then? 8)


----------



## Colin Parkinson (12 Aug 2008)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Hell, there are relationships that happen in the CF, no?  And we're not even necessarily thrown in close quarters all of the time.



Tell me how many of them are Senior Commanders and junior officers? It's a surefire way to end a steller career.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (12 Aug 2008)

Then again the CF has not been under the stress the men and women of the Colonial Fleet and Colonial Marine Corps have been under either. I can not imagine how we would react if placed in that situation. Your home gone, your family gone, being pursued by a relentless enemy who wants you dead....


----------



## gaspasser (27 Aug 2008)

How interesting.
I just watched the rerun of BSG last night on Space, it was probably the season finale because they found Earth _BUT _  they took a page from Planet of the Apes and Earth was post nuclear war and burnt out.
Is this how they're going to start thenext season ???   
And since I've already seen Grace Park in The Cleaner and Aaron Douglas in the new CTV cop show, I can't see BSG going beyond a few or more episodes then done like dinner.
It had a good run, some interesting story lines but I think they could have done more and gone further.
 :blotto:       :'(


----------



## CougarKing (27 Aug 2008)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> How interesting.
> I just watched the rerun of BSG last night on Space, it was probably the season finale because they found Earth _BUT _  they took a page from Planet of the Apes and Earth was post nuclear war and burnt out.
> *Is this how they're going to start thenext season ???   * And since I've already seen Grace Park in The Cleaner and Aaron Douglas in the new CTV cop show, I can't see BSG going beyond a few or more episodes then done like dinner.
> It had a good run, some interesting story lines but I think they could have done more and gone further.
> :blotto:       :'(



Unfortunately yes. Take a look at the past couple of pages from page 61 onward where people like Trinity speculate on why the Earth was found in such a state.


----------



## gaspasser (28 Aug 2008)

Something tells me BSG will fizzle out and no one will notice.  A few episodes, change the day/time, then nothing.  They might explore a bit to see what happened to the earthlings, try to find evidence of Cylons, make babies and live happily ever after....
Sort of like what they did to Space: above and Beyond...that was a GOOD show!

 ???     8)


----------



## Sheerin (28 Aug 2008)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Something tells me BSG will fizzle out and no one will notice.  A few episodes, change the day/time, then nothing.  They might explore a bit to see what happened to the earthlings, try to find evidence of Cylons, make babies and live happily ever after....
> Sort of like what they did to Space: above and Beyond...that was a GOOD show!
> 
> ???     8)



That's not the case at all.  Ron D Moore and Michael Eick (sp) decided that this was going to be the final season, not Sci-Fi.  It'll be back with weekly airings in January and 10 weeks after that we'll have the much anticpated series finale.


----------



## dwalter (28 Aug 2008)

That's right, it was set from the beginning to be portrayed as a story, with a beginning and end. We are no coming up upon the end, so it won't 'fizzle'. The whole reason why they want to end it that way is to prevent that from happening. They want to end the series in its prime.


----------



## RangerRay (28 Aug 2008)

Well, the way the last episode ended, it was more fizzle than sizzle.  It gave the impression that there are no more episodes (I know there are more).


----------



## Sheerin (29 Aug 2008)

As written I don't think they expected to have a six month (or greater) lay off between the end of the first half and the start of the second, but that damned writers strike got in the way of that.

As for ending with a sizzle, Ron Moore has said in his blog that he really liked how the Sopranos ended and that he wished he thought of it first.  Perhaps we'll see something similiar with the final episode?


----------



## RangerRay (29 Aug 2008)

Sheerin said:
			
		

> As for ending with a sizzle, Ron Moore has said in his blog that he really liked how the Sopranos ended and that he wished he thought of it first.  Perhaps we'll see something similiar with the final episode?



Oh, god no!  That was the worst piece of crap ever!  

Edit to add:

Ok, the series finale for _Jericho_ blew more...


----------



## Spencer100 (30 Aug 2008)

Wasn't the six month break do to the writers strike?


----------



## Sheerin (31 Aug 2008)

Spencer100 said:
			
		

> Wasn't the six month break do to the writers strike?


yes.  
In fact there was a good chance that the series wouldn't have been completed if the strike lasted much longer.  

As for the Soprano's finale, I personally thought it was great, but I can understand why people would disagree.  While I would have loved to know what happened, I'm sure whatever it was would have been somewhat anticlimatic.


----------



## CougarKing (31 Aug 2008)

According to the below link, the first pilot episode of "Caprica" will premiere on November (not sure if this applies to Space Channel viewers in Canada), while the DVD version of Season 4's first half will come out on Dec.30, IIRC.

http://en.battlestarwiki.org/wiki/Main_Page


----------



## karl28 (16 Sep 2008)

CougarDaddy  

Thanks for the update so it sounds like their going to split season four into a two box set again well I will forgive them of this because of the writer strike .        I love the show glad to here that there is possibly a movie coming out would be sweet to see even if its a prequel .            So does every one think that it will be back on air for early Jan  that would be sweet going through withdrawls LOL


----------



## TacticalW (17 Sep 2008)

karl28 said:
			
		

> CougarDaddy
> 
> Thanks for the update so it sounds like their going to split season four into a two box set again well I will forgive them of this because of the writer strike .        I love the show glad to here that there is possibly a movie coming out would be sweet to see even if its a prequel .            So does every one think that it will be back on air for early Jan  that would be sweet going through withdrawls LOL



Aye, I can't wait for the series to start up again, at least for now Fringe is satisfying my urges to watch high quality shows.


----------



## Slim (25 Sep 2008)

So...Did they find Earth or what?( I don't have the time or patience to watch the last season but wish to know anyway) ;D

Slim


----------



## CougarKing (25 Sep 2008)

Slim said:
			
		

> So...Did they find Earth or what?( I don't have the time or patience to watch the last season but wish to know anyway) ;D
> 
> Slim



Here you go.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=db_RPx4S8e0&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2kTaueeDHs


----------



## Slim (25 Sep 2008)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> Here you go.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=db_RPx4S8e0&feature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2kTaueeDHs



Just watched them finding Earth...

...Ouch


----------



## AideMemoire (25 Sep 2008)

I'm working on that show right now.  Actually, the series itself has wrapped, but they shot a pilot for a spinoff series set on Caprica with a "Resistance Movement" theme this summer, and we're now doing a Movie-of-the-Week which revisits Caprica just before the Cylons attacked - during the attack - immediately after the attack - and up to the point Starbuck takes the jump-ship back to retrieve The Arrow.  It's going to be pretty cool.  Edward James Olmos ("Adama") is directing, and he both knows and loves what Galactica has been all about these last five years and it shows every time he gets anyone to do anything.  Cool to see. And rare.


----------



## Slim (25 Sep 2008)

AideMemoire said:
			
		

> I'm working on that show right now.



I want a ride in a Viper...The Mark II mind you.


----------



## gaspasser (25 Sep 2008)

AideMemoire said:
			
		

> I'm working on that show right now.  Actually, the series itself has wrapped, but they shot a pilot for a spinoff series set on Caprica with a "Resistance Movement" theme this summer, and we're now doing a Movie-of-the-Week which revisits Caprica just before the Cylons attacked - during the attack - immediately after the attack - and up to the point Starbuck takes the jump-ship back to retrieve The Arrow.  It's going to be pretty cool.  Edward James Olmos ("Adama") is directing, and he both knows and loves what Galactica has been all about these last five years and it shows every time he gets anyone to do anything.  Cool to see. And rare.



...a bit more info in your profile would help with believing that you work on the show..if you do,,,can we get tickets to fly in a Viper???  How 'bout a hot date with Tricia??  Lucky dog, gets to look at her all day...no fair???!!!    :crybaby:     :crybaby:     :crybaby:


----------



## AideMemoire (26 Sep 2008)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> ...a bit more info in your profile would help with believing that you work on the show..if you do,,,can we get tickets to fly in a Viper???  How 'bout a hot date with Tricia??  Lucky dog, gets to look at her all day...no fair???!!!    :crybaby:     :crybaby:     :crybaby:



I'll get shot if I put anything in my profile, as...it's a small world.  Or someone will round up a pack of entertainment lawyers and yell "Sick him!" because of the non-disclosure agreement thing.  Those guys chew to kill.  Anyhow, I've only done bits and pieces throughout the series and now on the Movie-of-the-Week.  Once we had Raptors out on location and they look pretty cool even close up.  The Vipers I had a look at once at studio on the "Pegasus" hangar deck set, and damnit - I wanna ride in one too!   Never got into the CIC though.  Best I managed was Colonial One.

Anyway, if you like the 'skinjob' Cylons (Caprica Six, Sharon/Boomer etc.) watch out for this MOW when it gets released - though I have no idea when that might be.   Principal photography ends sometime next week and then it's a couple months at least in post-production where they add all the effects and crap.  When we're shooting and 'toaster' Cylons play (the metal dudes), we actually have plywood or cardboard stand-up cutouts of them to place wherever they're going to be in the finished product, so the cast and camera etc. can actually look at something concrete, and so the FX guys later on can judge what height to make the Cylons on the computer.  If they flog any off at the wrap sale I want to buy one and keep it around for a No. 11 Target.    Or I'll stick a Santa hat on it and stuff it on the front lawn around Christmas.


----------



## CougarKing (30 Sep 2008)

Aide,

What "movie of the week" are you talking about?  ???


----------



## AideMemoire (30 Sep 2008)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> Aide,
> 
> What "movie of the week" are you talking about?  ???



The Galactica series is done. Over.  :crybaby: They're even getting ready to auction off most of the props and stuff online now that the sets are (mostly) all gone which is a little surprising because many people expected the stuff to go into storage in case they wanted to make a couple of Made-for-TV movies later on (like the two recent 'Stargate' movies for example.)    So what's filming now is a Made-for-TV Movie (also called an MOW or 'Movie of the Week') which takes place mostly on Caprica (plus some fleet stuff) prior, during and after the Cylon attack with a lot of the same main characters (Anders, Caprica Six, Boomer/Sharon, Brother Cavil, Simon, Leoben etc.)  From what I gather it's supposed to stoke interest in the Galactica spinoff series "Caprica" in addition to standing on its own as a movie sort of 'filling in the blanks' as respects the earlier bits of the Galactica series.  I have no idea when it might air.


----------



## CougarKing (30 Sep 2008)

AideMemoire said:
			
		

> The Galactica series is done. Over.  :crybaby: They're even getting ready to auction off most of the props and stuff online now that the sets are (mostly) all gone.  *So what we're doing now is a Made-for-TV Movie (also called an MOW or 'Movie of the Week') which takes place mostly on Caprica (some fleet stuff) * with a lot of the same main characters (Anders, Caprica Six, Boomer/Sharon, Brother Cavil, Leoben etc.), which might hopefully lead into a spinoff series set on Caprica if there's enough interest.
> 
> I have no idea when it might air.



Thanks for the clarification. It's about time they showed some COLONIAL FLEET stuff!!!! Perhaps they will show that ill-fated battle between some battlestars led by the battlestar _Atlantia_ and Admiral Nagala and some Cylon basestars that were only mentioned in passing in the pilot miniseries.


----------



## AideMemoire (30 Sep 2008)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> Thanks for the clarification. It's about time they showed some COLONIAL FLEET stuff!!!! Perhaps they will show that ill-fated battle between some battlestars led by the battlestar _Atlantia_ and Admiral Nagala and some Cylon basestars that were only mentioned in passing in the pilot miniseries.



One or more ships in the civvy tagalong fleet, for sure, but I don't know about the rest of it.  I too would love to see more of that initial battle etc. which is why I figured (not just me, either) that there'd be HUGE opportunities for more TV movies either set at that time, or any other really, by having them take place between two points on the existing timeline.  Eh, could happen.  I got some indication they were thinking ahead a *bit* in that direction when they were getting rid of the sets, but here's where I have to shut up.

I think I forgot to mention, but Edward James Olmos (who everyone calls 'Eddie') is directing the current movie.  I can't say enough about Olmos.  Way back when there was one of David Eick's little behind-the-scene things with all the cast around the boardroom table, and Olmos was telling everyone present how proud he was of the series and how proud he was to be a part of it.  I'm happy to report that all of that shows up on set in spades with Olmos in the director's chair, and hasn't diminished one iota after five seasons or so working on the show.   

It's funny, but watching the show over the years you can't really help but compare Olmos's Commander Adama to people you may've worked under in the military, and realizing you would be one of those people who would go the extra distance for someone like Adama.  The strange thing about working on the show is that you get the idea cast and crew are prepared to do exactly that for 'Commander' Olmos.  That's rare.  I've only ever seen that with one other actor/director in ten years.


----------



## Slim (30 Sep 2008)

I know that this part of the topic has been done to death but I have to say that I vastly prefer the 'new' series to the old one! 

However, I do realize that there are dyed in the wool fans of the old one too...

Aide-Memoir, this question is for you sir;

How many of each do you encounter (if at all) and what do they say of each of the different series? op:


----------



## CougarKing (30 Sep 2008)

AideMemoire said:
			
		

> It's funny, but watching the show over the years you can't really help but compare Olmos's Commander Adama *to people you may've worked under in the military*, and realizing you would be one of those people who would go the extra distance for someone like Adama...



I'm sorry but I'm not yet in the CF. Still a civvy and time as a cadet doesn't really count. Take care to read people's profiles if they are filled.


----------



## AideMemoire (30 Sep 2008)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> I'm sorry but I'm not yet in the CF. Still a civvy and time as a cadet doesn't really count. Take care to read people's profiles if they are filled.



Uhh...that was thrown out there as a general comment, dawg - not to you specifically.  Sometimes stuff like that's not so clear in forums like this, but...whatever.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (3 Oct 2008)

I saw the youtube series ending video, sigh can't hollywood come up with a better end then earth being toasted by nukes? Please the cold war is over and no nuked the other. That and the sets being so dark that I feel like I am stumbling around in a room where the light bulb just broke, I realize it saves money and time as the sets don't require the same detail, but i am sick of it. nowdays I rather play a video game than to watch TV.


----------



## Slim (4 Oct 2008)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Please the cold war is over and no nuked the other.



Not to stray too far from the topic at hand but...Why do you think that all the nuclear weapons have just gone away? 

They're all still there and the threat, while more distant than in times past, is still quite real. We just have other threats to consentrate on now...BTW it is believed in most professional circles that Iran either has, or is working very hard at acquiring the BOMB.

I'm sorry but the BSG ending could still be quite real some day... :skull: 

Slim


----------



## dwalter (4 Oct 2008)

Slim said:
			
		

> Not to stray too far from the topic at hand but...Why do you think that all the nuclear weapons have just gone away?
> 
> They're all still there and the threat, while more distant than in times past, is still quite real. We just have other threats to consentrate on now...BTW it is believed in most professional circles that Iran either has, or is working very hard at acquiring the BOMB.
> 
> ...



Agreed, and not only Iran, but look at Russia selling nuclear arms to Venezuela. Not to even mention the fact that North Korea successfully detonated a nuclear device. Just because they say they have disbanded their program, doesn't mean a thing. They did it once, and can do it again if they wanted to. The world is still a very unstable place.

Back on topic: I am in the middle of re-watching all the episodes. I'm onto season two again, and wow is it ever deep when you watch too many episodes in a row!


----------



## AideMemoire (5 Oct 2008)

Slim said:
			
		

> I know that this part of the topic has been done to death but I have to say that I vastly prefer the 'new' series to the old one!
> However, I do realize that there are dyed in the wool fans of the old one too...
> Aide-Memoir, this question is for you sir;
> How many of each do you encounter (if at all) and what do they say of each of the different series? op:



I ate up the old series when I was a kid, and couldn't wait for it to come on (Sunday nights, as I recall.)  Who didn't want to be Captain Apollo?  Last time the series was aired here in B.C. (long before we heard there was even going to be another series), I taped every one I could on VHS.  Yeah, the original series had its fair share of cheese (lighted-rope dancing comes to mind), but damnit, it had Vipers, lasers, aircraft-carrier-in-space action and evil robots -- what's not to love? (Okay. Muffet. Score one for the forces for darkness.)  

Throughout the various sci-fi fan groups, USENET groups and even email forwards, a few people I know heard of the projected new series and just were aghast at changes like "Starbuck" getting a bad case of female, "Galactica" itself turned into an orbiting museum and gift shoppe, and the overall drive to make the look "low-tech" high-tech.  More than a few people brought out the old "if it works, don't f*ck with it" in terms of the original Galactica formula, and figured the new series would just be Hollywood trying to recycle old properties, sex it up a dozen notches, and do it cheaply.

We were wrong. As wrong as one could be, as it turns out.  I watched the miniseries with the same trepidation I know a lot of other fans of the old series were experiencing too - but unanimously - and I mean unanimously - the verdict was "AWESOME!"  Once you worked out that it was possible to be fan of both the old and new versions of "Galactica", even the most stubborn holdouts (there were a few) came around.  

As you probably know, Richard Hatch ('Zarek' in the new one; the original "Apollo" in the old one) got together with a bunch of others from the old show and, on their own nickel, shot a short film with some of the old props and uniforms (with some updates, as I recall)  hoping to rekindle interest in producing more eps of the original  Galactica (five-six years before the current one was greenlighted.)  It should still be kicking around Youtube or Veoh or elsewhere on the web somewhere.   From what I understand he pushed and pushed his idea with Glen A. Larson and others to no avail *BUT* I can just about guarantee that was the spark which got people thinking about making the New Galactica - even though you can't really trace anything directly back to Hatch.  I also think he was a little bitter/reluctant at first, but was then persuaded to come on the new show anyway as Zarek, so if he harboured any resentment he soon got over it.  Once he got to set, he apparently had more than a few people come up and tell him Captain Apollo was their hero growing up, which isn't something a lot of actors get to hear 28 years after they took the uniform off for the last time.

On set - among the regular crew anyway - there are a *lot* of fans of the old Galactica, and I'd go as far to say that's the case with most of them (or at least the ones I talked to over the last couple years.)  When we were out on the set of the camp/settlement during that "New Caprica" arc a few days before shooting, everyone had their celphones turned on because there weren't any scenes being shot to interrupt.  The ringtone in all of them was the theme from the old Battlestar series! (da...da-da-daaa..da-da-da-dadadadaaa...) Heh. 

Tuesday night -into Wednesday a.m.  was the last day of shooting all things Galactica.  We were in the sack-end of nowhere and were shooting around a pit full of bodies that looked like a bad Srebrenica flashback.  The poor extras had to lie among all the very lifelike fake bodies (and parts thereof) for hours while this camera moved here and that one there - it was a long night.  It's just as well the last shooting day was a night shot as everyone walked around tired and thoughts were more of just getting to bed rather than "wow, this is the last time I'm going to be working with these people after five years", which cut down on most of the overly emotional crap  .    Most of it, anyway.

At the end, Edward James Olmos allowed himself an Adama moment, grabbed an applebox to stand on and a megaphone from an A.D., and congratulated everyone on being part of a great show.  He also said this series had been the most important chapter of his life.  His speech was off the cuff and brief, but you could tell the dude was choked up.  He ended by giving us a bit of hope at the end by announcing:

"This is it.  The end of Galactica. <then partly under his breath, conspiratorially almost> _At least in its current form_."

He then ended by leading a cheer of "AND SO SAY WE ALL!" which the entire mob still present echoed right along with him.  It was...something to see.  Sometimes the planets and stars and crap align and you're places you'd never thought you'd ever be and present at occasions you know you'll never forget.  That was one.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (5 Oct 2008)

Intelligent Design said:
			
		

> Agreed, and not only Iran, but look at* Russia selling nuclear arms to Venezuela.* Not to even mention the fact that North Korea successfully detonated a nuclear device. Just because they say they have disbanded their program, doesn't mean a thing. They did it once, and can do it again if they wanted to. The world is still a very unstable place.
> 
> Back on topic: I am in the middle of re-watching all the episodes. I'm onto season two again, and wow is it ever deep when you watch too many episodes in a row!



Can you provide a source for what I have bolded.


----------



## AideMemoire (5 Oct 2008)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Can you provide a source for what I have bolded.



I didn't post that bit, but a quick Google reveals that Russia's entered into an arms deal with Venezuela for conventional weapons "and nuclear cooperation", whatever that means.  Russia's also evidently agreed to build nuclear plants in Iran.  Yeahswell.

Venezuela ref:  http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=ce7_1222377384 (but plenty of others can be found too.)

The one major downside to the end of the Cold War has been all these other countries wanting to join the Nuclear Club just so they can posture and say "Hey! We're players too, y'know!"   It's not hard to imagine a NoKo or Iran or Pakistan or India (or even Venezuela) sparking a conflict which would leave Earth in the condition Battlestar Galactica found it, which is why you have to wonder why Russia - obviously well aware of what the proliferation of nuclear weapons can cause after 40-plus years of Cold War scenarios and Chernobyl - seems so willing to sell the world into instability.  To me, Russia seems like some has-been actor stuck in a supporting role who's continually trying to take the spotlight away from the leads by any means necessary.  In some cases that means taking an opposing (and nonsensical) stance on world affairs just because they can, and aiding whatever third-world pesthole is currently being a thorn in the side of the U.S. specifically, and NATO in general.  In continually trying to remind everyone on the planet that they're still a player on the world stage, Russia comes across as a spoiled child.  IMO anyway.

(hey, I mentioned Galactica, so it's still at least *nominally* on topic...)


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (5 Oct 2008)

My problem with IDs post is that google says one thing and he assumes its nuclear weapons. one should be careful on what one speculates until proof is given.

Anyways back to BSG


----------



## Colin Parkinson (6 Oct 2008)

The Geiger counter crackling away in the scene was to make sure we didn't miss the obvious.


----------



## Sheerin (6 Oct 2008)

Colin P said:
			
		

> The Geiger counter crackling away in the scene was to make sure we didn't miss the obvious.



Like the rat in the final scene of the Departed?  lol


----------



## Slim (6 Oct 2008)

Colin P said:
			
		

> The Geiger counter crackling away in the scene was to make sure we didn't miss the obvious.



Still...of all the endings that one caught me out! Never expected it in a hundred years!!

Don't know if I'm dissapointed about it or not...have to think on it for a time...

Slim


----------



## gaspasser (7 Oct 2008)

Does anyone know when they will start airing the final season?  Or am I not reading well enough back...or forward    ???      :blotto:

Any speculations on who is the final 5th Cylon??   Aidememoir??  {hint-hint...nudge-nudge}....Bueller?


----------



## dangerboy (7 Oct 2008)

The Digital Bits a DVD website has just announced that Season 4.0 of Battlestar Galactica  will be released on 6 Jan 09 it will be the first 10 episodes and will include Razor.

http://www.thedigitalbits.com/


----------



## CougarKing (8 Oct 2008)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when they will start airing the final season?  Or am I not reading well enough back...or forward    ???      :blotto:
> 
> Any speculations on who is the final 5th Cylon??   Aidememoir??  {hint-hint...nudge-nudge}....Bueller?



Stop trying to throw us off BYT...We know you're the 13th one!!! >

Aide,

I don't know how much pull you have with R.D. Moore if you really do work for the show, but seriously he can't leave the fans hanging with an ending like that? You should tell your bosses that.


----------



## gaspasser (9 Oct 2008)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> Stop trying to throw us off BYT...We know you're the 13th one!!! >
> 
> Aide,
> 
> I don't know how much pull you have with R.D. Moore if you really do work for the show, but seriously he can't leave the fans hanging with an ending like that? You should tell your bosses that.


I am   ???
Dang and all this time I thought I was human, but I know who and what I am....hold it, that's Ty's line.v    ;D
I'm just waiting like the rest of you...
 :crybaby:


----------



## sober_ruski (13 Oct 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-ZyF8_HHe8&feature=related hahaha


----------



## Slim (14 Oct 2008)

sober_ruski said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-ZyF8_HHe8&feature=related hahaha



I really don't like rap.

RAP and BSG have no business anyplace near one another.


----------



## CougarKing (14 Oct 2008)

Slim said:
			
		

> I really don't like rap.
> 
> RAP and BSG have no business anyplace near one another.



Alright. At least they didn't do a live musical version of BSG like they did for BUFFY THE VAMPIRE SLAYER.  ;D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vd7NbR7pLxk&feature=related


----------



## Slim (14 Oct 2008)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> Alright. At least they didn't do a live musical version of BSG like they did for BUFFY THE VAMPIRE SLAYER.  ;D
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vd7NbR7pLxk&feature=related



Thanks to you I'm scarred for life...How am I supposed to get that image out of my head!? :brickwall:


----------



## dwalter (15 Oct 2008)

I think it's a good thing I read the comments before getting curious about the links. I think I will avoid clicking on them. I can't believe it! I bought season 2 and started to re-watch it... It turns out I missed a whole bunch of it on my first time through, so I'm discovering all kinds of things I never saw before!


----------



## CougarKing (15 Nov 2008)

Aide, 

If you are reading this, I really think you are out of the show's production loop if you are indeed part of the show since it is not really over as you said.

According to the ff. sources below, BSG's last 10 episodes will air in 2009, following a special 2 hour event that airs on Sci-Fi/Space on January 16, 2009 at 10/9 central.

http://www.scifi.com/battlestar/

http://www.scifi.com/battlestar/event/specialevent.pdf


----------



## AideMemoire (16 Nov 2008)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> Aide,
> 
> If you are reading this, I really think you are out of the show's production loop if you are indeed part of the show since it is not really over as you said. According to the ff. sources below, BSG's last 10 episodes will air in 2009, following a special 2 hour event that airs on Sci-Fi/Space on January 16, 2009 at 10/9 central.



Well, I can close my bakery tomorrow and stop making cookies, but that doesn't mean people won't still be eating the last batches six months from now.  <shrug>  Galactica filming = over.  Sorry.  I imagine the computer weenies will still be doing fx stuff for months though.  Lots of late-nights and hi-test Starbucks.  

However, apparently the spinoff "Caprica" has been greenlighted for 13 episodes, but I don't know anything more about it, nor where/when it will start filming.  Most crew people I talked to were already headed off to do other things after a short break, and I have no idea who will be back for "Caprica" and who won't.  Hopefully most will be back.

In answer to someone else's question I'm waaaaaaaaaaaaay down the food chain from Ron Moore and the rest, and if they happen to listen to me saying anything whatsoever - I can guarantee it was by accident


----------



## AideMemoire (16 Nov 2008)

Ohyeah - sorry if this was mentioned already but there's an official website for selling off the Battlestar props -- http://www.battlestarprops.com/ -- though most of it is slated to be sold off through a combination live/ internet auction January 16-18th, 2009 at the Pasadena Convention Center in Pasadena, California.   Lots of people have been, errr...'acquiring'...souvenirs as the last eps were being done, and later when they were demolishing the sets and what-not at studio.  I wasn't there but according a friend they photographed every square inch of things like the CIC set in case they ever needed to rebuild it, removed what they wanted to salvage, then just went at it with sledgehammers to make way for the next show scheduled to used the soundstage.  Jeez!  They should've just shipped it all to California and made another attraction at something like Universal Studios.


----------



## gaspasser (16 Nov 2008)

Not to mention that CBC's new show (dang, forgot the name of it, LIKE I watch CBC) stars Grace Park and Aaron Douglas is in a new cop show I think on CTV.  So, yeah, the show is done and all we're waiting for is the final curtain to fall to end the story... :'(    :'(
Later,


----------



## dwalter (19 Nov 2008)

The show you are thinking of is "The Border" I haven't seen it, so I can't speak as to how good or bad it is, but it does have Grace Park!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (1 Dec 2008)

Even the Cylons know the gig is up:


----------



## CougarKing (1 Dec 2008)

Just as a reminder, BSG returns to Canada's Space channel and the Sci-Fi channel in the States on Jan.16, 2009. 

And this season 4.5 trailer gives  a good hint who might be the 5th Cylon:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhjILFm6N4s&feature=related


----------



## gaspasser (2 Dec 2008)

Hard to tell who the last Cylon is...but it sure isn't one of the ones in the poll!
I'm taking a good bet that it is Laura.
Maybe we can get Stephane Dion to head there and run thier show!!??  LOL


----------



## Slim (2 Dec 2008)

Intelligent Design said:
			
		

> The show you are thinking of is "The Border" I haven't seen it, so I can't speak as to how good or bad it is, but it does have Grace Park!



I saw the pilot for the Border and was not impressed...However I didn't see Grace Park in it...Just the girl from CSI Miami (not the blond one, the other one)

I'm giving it a pass.


----------



## gaspasser (3 Dec 2008)

Slim said:
			
		

> I saw the pilot for the Border and was not impressed...However I didn't see Grace Park in it...Just the girl from CSI Miami (not the blond one, the other one)
> 
> I'm giving it a pass.


Which girl? The old M.E. or one that's still in the show?
Grace is in the show, I think she's playing somesort of controller or higher rank person.  Then again, it's CBC and we don't watch that.  I'm just waiting for the return of BSG.


----------



## Slim (3 Dec 2008)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Which girl? The old M.E. or one that's still in the show?



The one with the long dark hair and is vaguely spanish looking. In the Border she played a 'no-patience American high mucky-muck who has no time for anyone else (or something like that)

I don't know...I didn't watch watch much of the border. All I saw was part of the pilot which featured a bunch of supposed JTF2 types who all got killed (courtesy of a car-bomb) and were not very convincing as high-speed soldiers. I have seen other shows that do a much better job of portraying Special Forces types (The UNIT comes to mind    http://www.cbs.com/primetime/the_unit/  )


----------



## Danjanou (4 Dec 2008)

I'm actually getting to like the Border (mind there's not much else on the tube on Modays). I watched it after the the thread on here bashing it to see how bad it was, and the first episode I saw was about illegal Russian strippers so I decided to give it a second look.

Not bad good production values especially for a Canadian show. They cover some pretty relevant and topical issues, blood diamonds, human trafficking, home grown jihadists etc. It is CBC so you have to get over the automatic anti US bias and the often piss poor portrayal of the CF (I'm serioulsy going down to the set and beat the military advisor and costume person with my pace stick if they don't start wearing berets right). The main charater who heads the unit is supposedly a former ski team type who suffers from PTSD from Bosnia and they do milk that a lot. Also his main antagonist is the evil CSIS type who's in bed with the yanks.

As for Grace Park she plays the Homeland Security liason and within 5 minutes of her first appearance was bumping uglies with her Canadian counterpart which was not too hard on the eyes. 8)


----------



## gaspasser (4 Dec 2008)

Katee Sackoff guest starred on Law and Order last night...she played a chick that had severe anger issues and killed a guy...
 : I wonder where she learned how to play that part  :
Grace, I'm sure, looks good playing whatever part she tries... :
 :blotto:


----------



## Slim (4 Dec 2008)

Katee Sackoff playing a character with anger issues...I s'pose she's plenty of practice by now.  

I saw a BSG episode the other day that featured Starbuck's Mom, an ex-Colonial marine who slams her daughter's hand in a doorjam on purpose to impose a punishment for something or other. 

To my mind, anyone with that sort of upbringing would be lucky to *ONLY* have anger issues!  :threat:

BTW:

I still want that Viper ride!


----------



## Rice0031 (3 Jan 2009)

I've been out of the loop on here for a while, but man, is anyone as stoked for this as I am? Ooh boy, bring it on.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (3 Jan 2009)

Now that its the New Year I am getting worried about not being able to see the new season stuck here in the Sandbox.   Any thoughts about how we can get it over here (particularly CNS?)


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (10 Jan 2009)

Six more days!


----------



## gaspasser (10 Jan 2009)

Space ran a "catch-up" show tonight for a 1/2 hour, with some spoilers into friday's show and the other last 9 episodes... :'(
According to my niner...she doesn't have to watch the other seasons for see what's going on.   
ME....bring on friday night!!!!!!! ;D


----------



## zipperhead_cop (11 Jan 2009)

FRIDAY?!  
Deployed fellow geeks, help a brother out!!  Surely someone knows how to get the series over here?   :crybaby:


----------



## gaspasser (11 Jan 2009)

What are your chances of 9erD taping it for you and sending it???
Or just wait for the DVD set and enjoy??     8)
Sorry i'm not much help... :


----------



## Spencer100 (12 Jan 2009)

Ten new webisodes on You Tube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyFxU3ZtV-A

Felix is gay.


----------



## dwalter (12 Jan 2009)

Webisodes are great! I love watching these. I still haven't gotten out to buy Season 4.0 yet... I really have to get on that.


----------



## gaspasser (16 Jan 2009)

Weeellll....tonight's the night.
I feel like a teenage virgin waiting for the big moment.     I'm watching The Circuit right now, they're focusing on the cast and highlights.  Then it's a quickie up to dater with the producers...then the big movie...looks like a two hour special or two episodes back to back...yippee!!

Oh, my money's on Starbuck as the final One.


----------



## DONT_PANIC (16 Jan 2009)

I disliked Starbuck as an angsty back from the dead zombie; the only thing that could be worse is Starbuck as a Cylonized born again back from the dead zombie.


----------



## CougarKing (17 Jan 2009)

Wow. I have to admit that I did not see all that coming.

Bye Bye Dee.

And as for that Starbuck plot line- they are really frakking with our heads.


----------



## dangerboy (17 Jan 2009)

Well we can get rid of the poll in this thread about who is the final Cylon....or can we?


----------



## DONT_PANIC (18 Jan 2009)

DONT_PANIC said:
			
		

> What if Tyrol isn't the kid's father?  Personally, I was leaning towards Ellen (Tigh's wife) being a cylon.  First, she and Tigh don't have any kids, which could mean she is a cylon; there was that episode where Ellen shows up baltar says to head-six that he would never tell what her test results were; finally, cylons generally seem to be attracted to one another (Tyrol/Boomer, Anders/Tori, looks like we might see some Tigh/Six action) Ellen was with Tigh, and spent a good deal of time with Cavril.



Damn I'm good.  My reasons might be wrong, but still...


----------



## Lil_T (18 Jan 2009)

please someone PM me with what all happened on BSG last night - I stupidly forgot it was on and missed it.


----------



## Rice0031 (18 Jan 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> please someone PM me with what all happened on BSG last night - I stupidly forgot it was on and missed it.



Summary: Your brain will explode after this episode.


----------



## Lil_T (18 Jan 2009)

LOL oh it's one of those... great.

CD - thanks for reminding me about the reruns.  Can't wait to catch it tomorrow.


----------



## Pikache (30 Jan 2009)

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/38006200


----------



## Kat Stevens (31 Jan 2009)

Okay, NOW I'm pissed!  That little turd Gaeta needs a 7.62 mm suppository, like, RIGHT NOW!


----------



## DONT_PANIC (1 Feb 2009)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Okay, NOW I'm pissed!  That little turd Gaeta needs a 7.62 mm suppository, like, RIGHT NOW!



Mr. Gaeta, say hello to Mr. Airlock...


----------



## Rice0031 (3 Feb 2009)

DONT_PANIC said:
			
		

> Mr. Gaeta, say hello to Mr. Airlock...



I hope when this blows over (with Adama being on the winning side of course!) that Felix has a nice long chat with the business end of a firing squad.

I used to like him, too... oh well, he'll get his.


----------



## Lil_T (3 Feb 2009)

I agree.  Urgh.  saw this coming though


----------



## armchair_throwaway (3 Feb 2009)

I don't think Gaeta did the right thing, but it's not like the "Roslin/Adama Administration" was entirely correct either. Granting cylons full citizenship and allowing cylon technology integration so soon after they killed billions of the population? Have they even apologize for what they've done? Roslin/Adama didn't exactly sell the idea very well ("It's a military decision." "It's classified."). I accept the idea only because as the audience I know the rebel/final four cylons mean no harm, maybe except Tory.

I haven't been in the military long enough to understand whether mutiny is ever justified.
Lee's mutiny against Tigh, Adama's attempt on Cain, Helo's against (crazy) Starbuck, were those right? If Gaeta's mutiny didn't involve as much deaths, as he probably naively imagined, and sleazy Zarek, would the idea be easier to swallow?

It's easy to dismiss those whiny Quorum members and the rest of the fleet as stupid civilians, but the Roslin/Adama dictatorship, though well-meaning, has only led to confusion and chaos in the end.


----------



## Journeyman (3 Feb 2009)

lucia_engel said:
			
		

> *I haven't been in the military long enough to understand whether mutiny is ever justified.*



You'll cover mutinies during SLC (or Command & Staff Course for the officers). While I've always thought it should be taught earlier in the career, apparently Jr NCOs/Officers aren't bitter enough to conduct a mutiny. 

No really, if you think you're bitter _now_........   ;D


----------



## dangerboy (7 Feb 2009)

Well Gaeta and Zarak got what they deserved.


----------



## jp86 (7 Feb 2009)

I have mixed feelings about the ending.  Gaeta I couldn't care less about, but I've always liked Zarek - he seemed like the guy who kept his senses while Roslin went around looking for magic temples.  Plus, the fact that they brought the actor back from the original series was neat.  I was surprised to see him get into this rebellion so strongly, given how last time there was a Zarek-Roslin transition of power he handled it honourably.


----------



## mover1 (7 Feb 2009)

a dying leader, who will guide the tribes to salvation = Samuel Anders


----------



## Rice0031 (7 Feb 2009)

Techy said:
			
		

> I hope when this blows over (with Adama being on the winning side of course!) that Felix has a nice long chat with the business end of a firing squad.



I'm a happy man again.

Interesting observation, Mover. The preview for the next episode has me pretty excited. So is Anders the one the prophecies called for?  Where are they going to go? What does he remember, exactly?
I am gonna be sad to see this show go.


----------



## gaspasser (7 Feb 2009)

I'm glad the traiterous b$%^&ards ate a bullet.  Not what they all need right now, seeing as earth is a bust and they're literally lost in space.  
Sam as the leader???  Not sure on that one, he isn't much of a leader of people.  But as we all saw on Earth, it was a mixed society and if it weren't for the Ressurection ships, there would be no memory of it.  It has all Happened before and will happen again...
Interesting to see the cylons on board are dedicated and loyal to the ship and Adama.  Nice twist.  
Ellen as the fifth??? Someone called it, can't see it because we've only seen one of her...mind you, we've only seen one of each of the 4 too.
Signing off Confused..??!! ???


----------



## George Wallace (7 Feb 2009)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> ...........  But as we all saw on Earth, it was a mixed society and if it weren't for the Ressurection ships, there would be no memory of it.  It has all Happened before and will happen again...
> Interesting to see the cylons on board are dedicated and loyal to the ship and Adama.  Nice twist.
> Ellen as the fifth??? Someone called it, can't see it because we've only seen one of her...mind you, we've only seen one of each of the 4 too.
> Signing off Confused..??!! ???



The question of memories needs to be looked at again,as the final five were not resurrected through a Resurrection Ship.  Their memories have to be from some other means......genetic programing or something else.


----------



## dangerboy (14 Feb 2009)

New intro with tonight's episode.


----------



## Spencer100 (17 Feb 2009)

Cool intro.  Love the "retro" cylons and ships.  I think it refers to the first cylon war.


----------



## Galahad (17 Feb 2009)

Poor Galactica, with the shoddy construction and all the damage she's suffered. I wonder what will happen when Chief puts that organic resin in there, if the ship will grow even more awesome...


----------



## Lil_T (19 Feb 2009)

Starbuck is actually a cylon child.  Discuss.


----------



## Galahad (19 Feb 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> Starbuck is actually a cylon child.  Discuss.



That was my theory too, Daniel was her father, who was an artist, and she has some of his cylon memories, hence her having a destiny. Still doesn't explain how she found her own corpse (funeral of disposing of evidence?).

Not that it matters, everyone is a Cylon anyways...


----------



## Lil_T (19 Feb 2009)

Yeah - I don't know how to explain the her finding her own corpse.  Unless there's another resurrection ship.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Feb 2009)

So?  Who thinks that the Daniel Series that was destroyed makes a mysterious reappearance?


----------



## Galahad (19 Feb 2009)

It's possible, but I don't think they will, I doubt they would introduce a new character in the last 5 episodes of the show. They have to start tying up all the loose ends.

I know that "John" will be back though, possibly as soon as the next episode.

They should all just go back to New Caprica, since they are not likely to find another habitable planet any time soon.


----------



## Lil_T (19 Feb 2009)

Wouldn't surprise me George.  But I would be more willing to place bets on it being a series of flashbacks rather than a new character addition this late in the game.


----------



## dangerboy (20 Feb 2009)

Just a reminder new episode tonight:

Season 4, Ep 16: Deadlock
Ellen escapes from Cavil only to face a momentous choice regarding the 13th Tribe and the Final Five Cylons.


----------



## DONT_PANIC (20 Feb 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> So?  Who thinks that the Daniel Series that was destroyed makes a mysterious reappearance?



Daniel was an artist.  Hmm, so was starbuck.  Starbuck is back from the dead... And if Daniel were turned into Danielle...


----------



## George Wallace (20 Feb 2009)

DONT_PANIC said:
			
		

> Daniel was an artist.  Hmm, so was starbuck.  Starbuck is back from the dead... And if Daniel were turned into Danielle...




Or.......Starbuck has a lot more to hide than we think.


----------



## jp86 (20 Feb 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Or.......Starbuck has a lot more to hide than we think.



Yeah, I doubt Starbuck is Daniel.  For her to be a simple cylon would be _too easy_.  My guess is that she is supposed to symbolize something about the future of humans and cylons, rather than the past (she was the one who found Earth, for instance).


----------



## gaspasser (21 Feb 2009)

...and seeing as they have now announced Ellen as the 5th.....Starbuck is probably the harbinger of death to both races...she does something by the end that either seperates the two or starts another war....
Who, cuty Starbuck with the wicked tattoes???  No anger issues there??? LOL


----------



## Galahad (21 Feb 2009)

You could argue that she already brought the human race to their end by taking them to the Cylons on Earth. That being said, not doubt she still has a big part to play.

I have to say that I was surprised the Chief would want to leave the fleet, now that he has practically made Galactica into a baseship.


----------



## gaspasser (21 Feb 2009)

...la la la...not listening...missed last night but taped it...la la la la 
{tried for a smily but no joy from work}


----------



## Lil_T (27 Feb 2009)

Well, I didn't see that coming.


----------



## Galahad (28 Feb 2009)

Well, that was a mindfrack...

Kara's story, not surprising, Boomer's... just wow...


----------



## Lil_T (28 Feb 2009)

yeah.. I am really beyond confused.


----------



## dangerboy (28 Feb 2009)

I am just wondering how they are going to wrap it all up in 4 episodes.


----------



## Rice0031 (28 Feb 2009)

Damn, Chief, you got played. You got played...

Good episode. I like how Starbuck now has a solid connection to the final 5, and Hera's importance has been brought back to the front again.
So... that was her father there, the whole time, am I right?


----------



## Lil_T (28 Feb 2009)

that's the impression I got.


----------



## Galahad (28 Feb 2009)

Yep, that was my suspicion from the beginning, that Daniel was her father, and somehow his memories or whatnot got passed on to her. Then when he disappeared, that was because John killed him, not because he wanted to leave.

That was crazy that it was in her head the whole time though...

I wonder what John is going to do now that he has Hera?


----------



## gaspasser (2 Mar 2009)

...help me...help me...my mind is spinning and I can't get off........


----------



## karl28 (16 Mar 2009)

Wow I just got back into the Episodes as I don't have space at the moment . Was glad that I could watch them on the Scifi channel . The Episode with Starbuck and her father playing piano was decent cant wait to get season four on DVD than I can get caught up .  Plus it would complete the BSG collection I have on DVD


----------



## gaspasser (21 Mar 2009)

What?  the next morning and no traffic about last night?
I like the way they ended it all according to each person's story.  Didn't see Kara being a total angel...surprise!  Caprica Six and Baltar being angels throughout history is a gasp too!!! 
And like an old soldier, Adama just rides off with his love and waits to die.  
Good Bye to a great show, it will live on in DVD and reruns and syndication.
Now what am I gonna do on friday nights :???:


----------



## mover1 (21 Mar 2009)

OK so last night I rush home from work to go see BSG. Best hour and a half ever. The last half hour was OK. But the final ending...the whole moral of the story kind of thing. Well.hmmm nice . I did like the tall dude on the street giving Caprica six the eyes during the final walk off... you couldn't miss that. 

But here is what I want to say.  The whole spacecast thing they did with the wrap party. It made me feel kinda bad. I like the show but the people in the background.....NERDS....did anyone see them. OMFG
The thirteenth colony in Vancouver was worse. The dude dressed up as the hybrid. WOW. 
My girlfriend was calling me a geek for liking the show. And I felt like kinda a geek for watching it in my flightsuit.  (I just got off work. I don't have cable and she is nice enough to tape it for me or let me watch it at her place). But after seeing those duded on the TV. Well my geek status wasn't so bad.  
But WOW they were. Oh if you ever see a BSG fan offer to sell them your kit bag. I saw a lot of them on the show as props.


----------



## jp86 (21 Mar 2009)

COLONISTS:  We're so tired of resource shortages, constant war, and bleak prospects for the future.  Let's settle here.
LEE ADAMA:  Great idea!  And while we're at it, let's cast off all technology and live as primitive tribesmen, thereby ensuring resource shortages, constant war, and bleak prospects for the future.
COLONISTS:  Okay!


----------



## GDawg (21 Mar 2009)

Agreed. 

I was bitterly disappointed with the finale. I really liked the Greek polytheism in the series because it brought with it a rich history of dramatic storytelling, but at the end it just did a hardcore nose dive into modern, literal, monotheism. I am surprised the last episode wasn't sponsored by one of the big media savvy branches of Christianity. 

I liked the symbolism of human history being cyclical, but again, the show went for literalism in ALL CAPS. Shirking off modern technology obviously wouldn't break the boom and bust cycle of civilizations be it literal or metaphorical. The implied universal abandonment of technology was a gross miscalculation in the understanding of human nature on the part of the writers of the show. I imagine the first action that separated prehistoric man from the animals was the first time one human killed another for no better reason than anger or jealousy. Those "peaceful" prehistoric humans they observed were likely already using their tools to kill each other, and its just plain idiotic to think that abandoning electricity, and medicine, and written language would somehow remove the anti social and violent tendencies which seemed abundant amongst the crew of BSG. And of course, advanced space traveling future/past humans would be naturally suited to go full stop and adopt a nomadic salt of the earth subsistence lifestyle with no tools or know how in a matter of hours.

BSG was an otherwise great TV show, but the last half hour of the series really did grievous damage to the integrity of the story, it was painfully apparent the "geniuses" behind the show had no plan whatsoever and wrote themselves into a corner and used religion as a cop out.

Also, was this the first episode to involve time travel? And lastly, it was stated that Hera died as a child, is that compatible with her being" Mitochondrial Eve"? Who did she mate with...as a child... I really don't think the very last bit showing the present was necessary at all.


----------



## jp86 (21 Mar 2009)

Oh, another thing.  The part where the brave character, leaving on what appears to be a suicide mission, gives a symbolic token of his leadership to an underling, and upon returning, the underling gives it back, claiming that it didn't suit him?  _Brutally _cliché.  No one's pulled that off tastefully since Crocodile Dundee 2.


----------



## CougarKing (22 Mar 2009)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Now what am I gonna do on friday nights :???:



I thought you were watching "Caprica"? Or that 2 hour prequel called "The Plan" that comes out in Fall that is about the story of Tigh, Tirol and Sam in the colonies just before the 2nd Cylon War starts?


----------



## Navy_Blue (22 Mar 2009)

This show has had religious undertones from the get go.   Not to mention cycling history and looking at the core of what the human race is really like when push comes to shove.



> Also, was this the first episode to involve time travel?



No it wasn't time travel but suggested as a divine intervention bringing them to a planet millions of light years away with a separately evolved human race.  Old Earth was just another round of History.

I really enjoyed the last show.  They had spent so long trying to find a home and figured it was time to take a step back and just live.  they wouldn't have just picked up spears and carved out arrow heads but they didn't want to flash up a burger king and start it all again.  

I think the writer is trying to call out to us a bit.  If we don't slow down and let our "harts and soles" catch up we are going to follow the Inca's, Roman's and who knows how many "civilizations" who have risen corrupted and wasted away.   We don't get too many kicks at the can on this rock.  Another dark age will seal the human races fate.  We are already showing signs of repeating the mistakes of the past.

I really enjoyed the series and feel it has risen to the top of what Sci Fi is meant to be.

I'll miss it


----------



## CougarKing (22 Mar 2009)

Religious overtones and reflecting on the ending of the show aside,...did anyone else notice the R.D. Moore cameo in the final scene of the show? Where imaginary 6 and imaginary Baltar are peeking over a newspaper- guess who is the guy holding the newspaper?  ;D


----------



## Trinity (23 Mar 2009)

GDawg said:
			
		

> it was painfully apparent the "geniuses" behind the show had no plan whatsoever and wrote themselves into a corner and used religion as a cop out.



Religion isn't a cop out for the show.  The entire premise of the show was built on religion.

12 colonies ....  12 tribes of Israel 
The show was originally called Adam's Ark

The creator was a Mormon and used his roots to help propel the show. 

Albeit this is a wiki link... it explains a few religious undertones on which the show followed.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Religious_and_mythological_references_in_Battlestar_Galactica

Except for the line "It's all happened before, it all will happen again", which was borrowed from Peter Pan as per the "last fracken special" that aired last week.

Obviously they were making up most of the plot line as they went along.  But they had to wrap up the religious theme as well as the rest of the plot lines and characters in the last few episodes or none of the Baltar as a religious leader or the imaginary Baltar or 6 would make sense, let alone Starbuck.


----------



## GDawg (23 Mar 2009)

Trinity. I stated in my post that I acknowledged and actually appreciated the shows heavy use of Greek mythology. Many characters on the show, and almost all people in real life accept the non literal nature of Greek Gods. 

It seemed to me that the Greek mythology was gradually dropped as the show progressed and in the end the use of religious metaphors and analogies for rich and engaging story telling were abandoned and substituted at the last moment for literal miracles and direct intervention by a monotheistic God that had a relatively thin back story in comparison to the Lords of Kobol.

I wonder how the show would have been if they leaned more heavily towards a Homeric approach and actually had the Gods of Olympus/ Lords of Kobol directly influence the characters. I think that is a plot concept I would enjoy immensely. 

I've missed a bunch of episodes, so I previously believed that there was only one Earth in the series. I assumed that because "The Colony" was located very close to a black hole that when Starbuck entered her divine FTL jump coordinates the black hole played havoc on the jump and sent the BSG to Earth in the past, not only the past from _our_ perspective but from the time frame of the show as well.


----------



## Trinity (23 Mar 2009)

GDawg said:
			
		

> Trinity. I stated in my post that I acknowledged and actually appreciated the shows heavy use of Greek mythology. Many characters on the show, and almost all people in real life accept the non literal nature of Greek Gods.



Sorry if I seemed to criticize you.  I just wanted to point out the richness of religious references that were so easily missed.

Sort of like Monty Python's Life of Brian.  There are so many obscure references that add to the humour.  

I posted way too late in the evening to try to make sense.  

Did I like the ending???  I found it interesting.  The last 20 odd minutes seemed to drag on a little bit.  

I'm not quite sure if I like the last 2 minutes, in the bustling city but I guess that had to wrap up the "all been done before, will happen again" theme.


----------



## Navy_Blue (23 Mar 2009)

I think they intentionally dropped the Greek mythology and wrote in a transition to our more or less modern one almighty creator of all things.  I think it was the intent from very early on.  Just like we have in our religious evolution <== (the Pope likes this word now >) over the last 2000 or so years.  You don't see to many temples devoted to Greek or roman gods these days.


----------



## Sheerin (24 Mar 2009)

I thought the finale was excellent.  I found myself thinking about it a lot over the past few days.  I'm not sure if that makes me a total geek/nerd or whatever.  

As for the true nerds who participated in the viewer forum on Space, all I can say is wow.  I didn't watch it, but they had clips during the commercials and i really felt embarrassed to be associated with those people.


----------



## c_canuk (24 Mar 2009)

the lords of cobol could have been the surviving people of a previous cycle, 

they came across a planet with tribal humans on it,  established themselves as leaders with technological savy, to tribesmen they would have been gods...

their decendants eventually create another race of cylons that turn on them, they destroy the planet, call a truce, and in abandoning their destroyed planet, departed in 13 colonys, 1 cylon colony to "earth" and 12 human only to establish the 12 colonys of Kobal.

The 13th colony has a shorter cycle because they started out with cylons in the first place, however those skin jobs do exactly what the humans did, adding a temporary 3rd level to the cycle.

so then we have the 12 colony's create the current batch of cylons, they turn on humans, they fight to the almost complete annihilation of both races, then call a truce, this time however they decide to integrate with the existing tribes bringing their tech with them, instead of creating a city of technological advanced people that would overwhelm the existing tribal people, they decide to integrate into one society and bring education with them to the people.



so the pattern could always be a technological race creates another race, that race turns on them, they almost annihilate eachother, then they rebuild and try to exit the cycle which they start to become aware of through cylon memory and scripture/written records.

the first cycle which lead to kobal, they probably thought that by establishing a technologically advanced society, since they had already been through the cycle that they could use their experiance to guide the new society away from the cycle. their teachings became the greek style religion we saw, then after the next society fell, they decided to break the cycle by spreading out to different colony's, then after that didn't work they have decided to integrate into a primitive society... and there is hinting at the end that we may be heading into a delayed cycle or we may break it.


----------



## Navy_Blue (24 Mar 2009)

+1 Canuk  ;D I'm with you on that.  

Again I love the ending I thought it was really well done.  I saw the fan forum too and was really shocked how critical they all seemed.


----------



## gaspasser (25 Mar 2009)

c_canuk, 
wow! you really put the premise of the show into a nice little nutshell.  
However, isn't it sort of egyptian culture theme and not greek mythology and religion?  Or was that just the original?  I felt a heartpang when they flew the fleet into the sun and played to original theme music...wow!  :crybaby:


----------



## onecat (25 Mar 2009)

Navy_Blue said:
			
		

> +1 Canuk  ;D I'm with you on that.
> 
> Again I love the ending I thought it was really well done.  I saw the fan forum too and was really shocked how critical they all seemed.



You really liked that ending?  Finding a new home and in return they go back to nature, giving up everything, writing, medical care, metal work, construction, math, schools, equal rights, and all there culture and history.  I think was poorly done and poorly thought out, and was very disappointed.  I almost stopped watching as soon they started talking about it.


----------



## c_canuk (25 Mar 2009)

I was under the impression that they gave up the fleet, but were traveling to all parts of the world to bring language, medicine, and other education to the tribes as in the Atlantis Myth... I think it's implied that they are the Atlantian Teachers that spread through the world.

not give it up, but to integrate into the existing society and culture rather than create a seperate advanced one that would overwhelm the tribes.


----------



## c_canuk (25 Mar 2009)

http://www.leasticoulddo.com/comic/20090325

might not want to open at work... slightly tastles humor


----------



## JBoyd (25 Mar 2009)

Ah yes, Ryan Sohmer and Lars Desouza webcomics. I read one done by them called Looking For Group, makes fun of MMO's and definitely humourous at times.

flipping back through those comics and got a good chuckle from this one..
http://www.leasticoulddo.com/comic/20090322


----------



## Trinity (31 Mar 2009)

WASHINGTON—According to sources in the White House, President Barack Obama has been uncharacteristically distant and withdrawn ever since last month's two-hour series finale of Battlestar Galactica.

"The president seems to be someplace else lately," said one high-level official, speaking on condition of anonymity. "Yesterday we were all being briefed on the encroachment of Iranian drone planes into Iraq, when he just looked up from the table and blurted out, 'What am I supposed to watch on Fridays at 10 p.m. now? 

More on link


http://www.theonion.com/content/news/obama_depressed_distant_since


----------



## Lil_T (31 Mar 2009)

c_canuk said:
			
		

> http://www.leasticoulddo.com/comic/20090325
> 
> might not want to open at work... slightly tastles humor



yeah _SLIGHTLY_ :


----------



## dangerboy (12 Aug 2009)

Bringing up this thread as I just picked up season 4.5 in Blu-ray.  The picture and sound quality are a lot better than what we saw on space channel. Of course I don't think it will make me like the ending any better.

If they release the first two seasons on Blu-ray I would be tempted to double-dip and pick them up as those are my favorite seasons.


----------



## gaspasser (13 Aug 2009)

My wonderful wife got me season 1 for our anniversary...looks like something to do on the weekend...hopefully I don't have to live thru more years to get the rest,....oh well, birthdays and Xmas...

YEaH!!!!    more of 6



umm, not that she's pretty or gorgeous....umm, yes, she's a fine actress...... iper:


----------



## Spencer100 (22 Oct 2009)

Good News

New 2 hour BG movie coming to DVD!

[urlhttp://www.amazon.com/dp/B002HRF68A/?tag=imdb-button][/url]

It is called "The Plan", Battlestar Galactica: The Plan tells the story of two powerful Cylon leaders, working separately, and their determination to finish the task. 

Out Oct 27 2009


----------



## mellian (22 Oct 2009)

Only part I enjoyed in the last episode is the combat portion. The very end is a bit of a let down, and annoying way to end. 'So we fought for our survival and crossed the galaxy...only to go native and end our existence culturally? Rigghtt, now give us a ship'.


----------



## armchair_throwaway (22 Oct 2009)

Finale spoiler...

Oh gods I really hated Lee Adama when he announced that "technology = BAD". Really? Is that what this complex show's been trying to tell us this whole time? And not take responsibility of your own action, or whether machines have souls or even if anybody was worthy of survival?

That last few minutes with headBaltar and headSix was pretty cheesy too. That reminded me of the whole opera house "vision", which in reality just consisted of Hera idiotically running away from her mother and then Baltar (or Six?) happened to pick her up and walked a few feet to the CIC.

And ya, you can tell I'm not satisfied with the finale either. It sort of ruined the whole series for me.

I thought Razor felt like a cheap add on (though the acting was great as always), and I don't expect much from "The Plan", which is probably going to be 2 hours of retcon.


----------



## CougarKing (28 Oct 2009)

Sorry to have to necropost this topic...

but I just saw "BSG: the Plan" on DVD on tonight.

It seemed pretty mediocre too me- it just pretty much filled in a lot of the things- through actions- on events that were already discussed or alluded to already in the series. Just like what the other spinoff movie, "BSG:Razor" did, IIRC. 

*[SPOILERS FOLLOW- don't read beyond this if you don't wanna know]*

------------------------------------------------------




I thought the fleet battle where Admiral Nagala's fleet engaged the dozens of Cylon basestars near Caprica seemed a bit too short and quick- the Cylons turned off the Colonials' computers on their Viper and Battlestars and voila...sitting ducks. Sigh. Shouldn't have expected more.

The little extra bit about a sympathetic Simon/5 with a wife and child in the fleet was new to me.


----------



## Trinity (9 Feb 2010)

I found this on youtube.  Due to long shortages of anything Battlestar (or Caprica) I thought it would be reminiscent for those die hard fans.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDm1I_8nj14&feature=player_embedded


----------



## CougarKing (27 Jul 2010)

A new webisode series featuring more of the young Adama's exploits in the 1st Cylon War, is being worked on:

link



> Syfy is working on a new Battlestar Galactica series that will follow the exploits William "Husker" Adama during the Cylon War. *According to the Chicago Tribune, the show is called "Blood and Chrome" and will be an online series with about 10 episodes, each around 9 minutes long. *
> 
> According to Mark Stern, Syfy's executive vice president of original programming and the co-head of original content for Universal Cable Productions, "Battlestar Galactica" and "Caprica" co-executive producer Michael Taylor will write the the script for the new venture.
> *"Blood & Chrome" is "about a young man's initiation into war: both the realities of war as fought by soldiers on the ground (and in Battlestars and Vipers), and the somewhat less real version portrayed in the media," according to Taylor. *
> ...


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (1 Nov 2010)

An update:
http://tvbythenumbers.com/2010/10/22/syfy-greenlights-battlestar-galactica-blood-chrome/69283

From tvbythenumbers.com 22 Oct 2010



> SYFY GREENLIGHTS BATTLESTAR GALACTICA: BLOOD & CHROME
> 
> 
> 2-Hour Pilot Chronicles Young William Adama’s Adventures in First Cylon War
> ...



Looks like it will be an actual series vice web series.


----------



## CougarKing (23 Mar 2013)

Has anyone else here watched _Battlestar Galactica, Blood and Chrome_, about a young Bill Adama's experiences in the 1st Cylon War?

The whole digital series' 1st season has been officially put up on Machinima's Youtube channel: 

Battlestar Galactica: Blood and Chrome season 1

For those who want to go straight to the space battle action, one should check out episode 5-6 with the Battlestar _Osiris_.

Personally, I like it since it's a fresh take on the BSG universe.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (5 May 2013)

I really enjoyed it....its too bad the networks never picked it up. Then again that seems to be the norm these days. The good shows get cut and the drivel continues to play.

Can anyone tell me what _Castle_ has to do with Sci Fi? I see it now airs on the Space channel..... boggles the mind....


----------



## Kat Stevens (5 May 2013)

It's the Nathan Fillion connection, from his time on Firefly.  Tenuous connection, but there it is.


----------



## Loachman (5 May 2013)

I bought the Blood and Chrome DVD a couple of weeks ago, and thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## ModlrMike (5 May 2013)

Loachman said:
			
		

> I bought the Blood and Chrome DVD a couple of weeks ago, and thoroughly enjoyed it.



Watched it on YouTube when it first aired. I hope it has legs.


----------



## CougarKing (18 Jun 2014)

A BSG movie is in the works that aims to make another re-imagined version:

Variety.com



> *‘Battlestar Galactica’ Movie Gets New Life at Universal (EXCLUSIVE)*
> 
> APRIL 7, 2014 | 02:20PM PT
> Film Reporter
> ...


----------

